# knitting tea party friday 16 march '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 16 March '18

17° this morning as the children left for school. No wind which really helps. The sun is out heating up my living room. The first day of Spring is Monday - I'm hoping for warm weather after that.

Veggie Burgers

Ingredients
3 tablespoons ground flaxseed
1/3 cup of warm water
1 15 oz can of black beans (425g) drained and rinsed
1 cup carrot or sweet potato, grated
1/3 cup parsley or cilantro, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 cup onion, finely chopped
1/2 cup sunflower seeds, toasted
3/4 cup gluten free oats
1/2 tablespoon extra virgin Olive oil
2 tablespoons tamari or gluten free soy sauce
1 teaspoon each of chili powder, cumin and dried oregano
1 teaspoon salt and freshly cracked pepper to taste

Directions 
1. Preheat oven to 350 and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.
2. In a small bowl mix the flaxseed and water and let sit for 10 minutes until the mixture thickens.
3. In a large bowl mash the black beans into a paste leaving a few whole for texture. 
4. Stir in the remaining seasonings and flax egg. 
5. Adjust seasonings to taste. 
6. Divide the mixture into 8 portions and with wet hands tightly pack into patties. 
7. Bake at 350 for 15 minutes, flip and bake another 15 -20 minutes. An alternative would be to grill them for the final 15 minutes instead of baking them. 
8. Serve on a crusty bun (gluten free if necessary, and top with your favorite conditments. 
http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/03/veggie-burgers.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Golden Chicken Thighs with Charred-Lemon Salsa Verde

Serves 6 to 8
Posted by NANCY SILVERTON

Ingredients

CHICKEN
12 bone-in skin-on chicken thighs
24 sage leaves
16 garlic cloves-6 cut into 4 slices each, the rest gently smashed and peeled
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into 12 slices
Strips of zest from 2 lemons
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon chopped thyme
1 tablespoon chopped oregano
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
Kosher salt
12 fresh bay leaves (optional)

SALSA VERDE
1 lemon, cut into 1/2-inch slices and seeded
1 tablespoon plus 1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup chopped oregano
1/4 cup chopped mint
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 anchovy fillet
1/2 teaspoon chopped drained capers
1 teaspoon kosher salt

INGREDIENTS

Prepare the chicken
1. Run your fingers under the skin of each chicken thigh to create a pocket. Stuff each pocket with 2 sage leaves, 2 slices of garlic and 1 slice of butter. 
2. Transfer the stuffed thighs to a large bowl. 
3. In a small bowl, stir the lemon zest strips with the smashed garlic, olive oil, chopped herbs and crushed red pepper. Pour the mixture over the chicken and turn to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 2 hours or overnight.

Meanwhile, make the salsa verde
1. Preheat the oven to 450°. 
2. On a baking sheet, toss the lemon slices with 1 tablespoon of the olive oil. Spread the lemon slices in an even layer and bake for 16 to 18 minutes, until charred on the bottom. 
3. Transfer to a cutting board and let cool for 5 minutes. Chop the slices into 1/4 -inch pieces. Leave the oven on.

Meanwhile, make the salsa verde
1. In a mortar, mash the oregano and mint with the chopped garlic, anchovy, capers and the 1 teaspoon of salt until a smooth paste forms. 
2. Slowly drizzle in the remaining 1/2 cup of olive oil, stirring to create a sauce. 
3. Stir in the chopped lemon.

Meanwhile, make the salsa verde
1. Heat a very large ovenproof skillet. 
2. Season the chicken thighs evenly with 4 teaspoons of salt; reserve the lemon zest and smashed garlic from the marinade. 
3. Arrange the chicken thighs skin side down in the skillet and cover with another large skillet or pot weighted down with a few heavy cans. Cook the chicken over moderate heat until the skin is golden brown and crisp, about 15 minutes.

Meanwhile, make the salsa verde
1. Remove the weight and turn the chicken. 
2. Scatter the reserved lemon zest and garlic and the bay leaves, if using, among the thighs. 
3. Roast in the oven for about 30 minutes, until the chicken is golden brown and cooked through. 
4. Discard the bay leaves. Transfer the chicken to a platter and serve with the salsa verde.

Make Ahead: The salsa verde can be refrigerated overnight. Serve at room temperature.

Suggested Pairing: The great acidity in Sangiovese-based Umbrian reds allows them to pair with lighter meats like chicken. Try this dish with a Montefalco Rosso.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/golden-chicken-thighs-with-charred-lemon-salsa-verde

KristieKrew pm'd me this recipe - sounds really good. I love Crème Brulee.

Crockpot Crème Brulee Recipe

Use your crockpot slow cooker as a bain marie to make PERFECT crème brulee.

The Ingredients:
2 cups heavy cream
5 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar (baker's or fine sugar is better so the granules disappear)
1 tablespoon good vanilla
1/4 cup raw sugar (for topping, add later)

The Directions:
1. Find a heat-resistant dish that fits inside of your stoneware insert.
2. Fit it in, and using a cup or pitcher, pour water around the edges so there is water 1/2 - 3/4 of the way up the sides of the dish.
3. Push it down with your hand if it starts to float up.
4. Take the dish back out. If you have separate dessert ramekins, do the same thing after nestling them all inside.
5. Whip the 5 egg yolks in a medium-sized bowl - slowly add the cream and baking sugar while mixing - add the vanilla
6. Pour mixture into the dish and carefully lower into the stoneware without sloshing water into the dish.
7. Cover and cook on high for 2-4 hours. If you are using little ramekins, check after an hour; I'm not sure how long they will take.
8. Custard should be set with the center still a bit jiggly. Touch lightly with your finger to check. Unlike an oven, it will be difficult to overcook this. 
9. VERY carefully (use oven gloves!) remove dish and let cool completely on counter, then chill in the refrigerator for 2-3 hours.
10 Sprinkle the 1/4 cup of raw sugar evenly over the top of the custard. 
11. Move your oven rack to the top rung and broil for 3-10 minutes, checking often. The sugar will boil and brown.
12. Cool again in the fridge for a few hours.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/02/crockpot-crme-brulee-recipe.html?m=1

Someone needs to try these on their grandchildren without them seeing them made.

CHOCOLATE PEA COOKIES

These healthy Chocolate Pea Cookies are packed full of a green vegetable and you'd never know it! They're kid-friendly and make a great breakfast or snack.

Makes 14-16 cookies

INGREDIENTS
1 cup steamed green peas (cooled)
2 eggs
3/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup cocoa powder
1/4 - 1/3 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 cup chocolate chips

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Add all ingredients except chocolate chips to a food processor. 
2. Process until smooth and well-blended. 
3. Stir in chocolate chips.
4. Scoop onto cookie sheets lined with parchment paper and bake at 375 degrees for 10 minutes.
by Lindsay

RECIPE NOTES: I make these with 1/4 cup sugar and they're not overly sweet. If you'd like a slightly sweeter cookie I would use 1/3 cup sugar

http://www.theleangreenbean.com/chocolate-pea-cookies/

Almost Eggs Benedict

Almost Eggs Benedict is the easy and approachable version of the brunch classic, scaled back and scaled down to feed just two on a lazy weekend morning.

Ingredients
5 Tbsp butter, divided ($0.83)
2 English muffins ($1.00)
3 large eggs, divided ($0.83)
2 thick slices ham ($0.83)
1 Tbsp water ($0.00)
1 lemon (or about 1/2 Tbsp juice)* ($0.37)
pinch cayenne ($0.02)
pinch salt and pepper ($0.03)

Directions
1. Separate the whites from the yolk of ONE egg. Add the yolk to a small sauce pot along with 1 Tbsp water and about 1/2 Tbsp lemon juice (I like my hollandaise quite lemony, if you don't, start with 1 tsp lemon juice). Whisk them together until smooth. The pot is not over heat at this point. 
2. Cut 4 Tbsp butter into 1/2 Tbsp chunks, then place them in the sauce pot with the egg, water, and lemon juice. Finally, place the pot over LOW heat and whisk continuously, allowing the butter to slowly melt into the yolk as you whisk. It should take 2-3 minutes for the butter to melt. 
3. When the butter is fully melted, continue to whisk continuously and vigorously. As the mixture continues to heat, the yolk will begin to cook and solidify, which will thicken the sauce into a light, velvety mixture. It should take about 3-5 minutes for the mixture to cook to the point where it is thickened and will first look frothy, then finally begin to thicken. Once thickened, remove it from the heat. Taste the sauce and season with a pinch of salt and cayenne pepper. If you prefer more lemon, it can be whisked in at this point. Place a lid on the pot and set it near the burner that will be used for the eggs and ham, but not over direct heat, to keep it slightly warm. 
4. Add about 1 tsp butter to a large skillet and place it over medium heat. Allow the butter to melt, then tilt the skillet to coat the surface. Open the English muffins and place them cut sides down in the skillet. Cook them until browned, then flip an cook a couple minutes more on the other side (about 5 minutes total). Place the buttery toasted muffins on your plates. 
5. Wipe out the skillet to remove any cornmeal from the muffins, then add another teaspoon of butter. Once melted, add the ham slices to the skillet and cook until browned on both sides (another 3-5 minutes). If your ham slices are large like mine were, cut them in half to better fit the English muffins. Once browned, place the ham pieces on the toasted English muffins. 
6. Turn the heat down to medium-low, add another teaspoon of butter to the skillet and cook two of the eggs until the whites are set, but the yolks are still runny. I find using a slightly lower heat helps give the whites time to heat through and cook before cooking the yolk. Top the muffins and ham with the eggs. 
7. Finally, drizzle the prepared hollandaise sauce over the eggs and ham on the English muffins, and enjoy.

*I find that fresh lemon tastes a LOT better than bottled for this recipe, so I highly suggest using a fresh lemon. I like my hollandaise very lemony, but if you want it to be more mild, start with just 1 tsp lemon juice.

**You can cook the remaining egg white that was separated from the yolk in the first step and add it to one of your Eggs Benedict!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2018/03/almost-eggs-benedict/

BEEF AND BARLEY SOUP
MAKES 8 SERVINGS
POSTED BY MELANIE DUECK

INGREDIENTS:
2 pounds beef chuck, cut into 1/2 inch cubes
4 teaspoons olive oil, divided
1 sweet onion, diced
1 stalk celery, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups carrots, diced
15 ounce can diced tomatoes
3 red potatoes, cubed
2/3 cup pearl barley
6 cups beef broth (or water and bouillon)
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
2 sprigs fresh thyme
1 bay leaf
1 cup chopped green beans
Fresh parsley (for garnish)

Directions
1. Season beef with salt and pepper. 
2. Place 2 teaspoons oil in the bottom of a pot. When hot, work in batches to brown the beef. Place on a plate once browned.
3. Add remaining 2 teaspoons oil to pot and saute the onions and celery over medium heat until softened. 
4. Add the garlic and cook 30 seconds.
5. Add in the carrots, tomatoes, potatoes, barley, broth, salt, pepper, thyme, and bay leaf. 
6. Bring to a boil, cover, reduce heat to low and let simmer 60-90 minutes or until beef is tender.
7. Add the green beans and simmer 4 more minutes. 
8. Remove bay leaf and thyme sprigs. 
9. Serve garnished with parsley and a side of hearty bread.

http://www.recipegirl.com/beef-barley-soup/

Slow Cooked Garlic and Rosemary Roast Beef Dinner

Ingredients:
2 pound boneless rump, top sirloin or round roast
3/4 teaspoon salt
pepper
2 - 3 cloves garlic
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup red wine or water
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary, chopped fine
1 sprig fresh sage
4 yellow or red potatoes
4 carrots
4 cups green beans, frozen or fresh
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 clove garlic, crushed

Method:
1. Sprinkle roast with salt and pepper. Tuck peeled garlic cloves under twine.
2. Place in slow cooker.
3. Add cream of mushroom soup, splash of wine, rosemary and sage. 
4. Cook on high for 5 - 6 hours or on low for 7 - 8 hours
5. Half hour before serving, cook quartered potatoes. Cook chopped carrots in a separate small pot for 5 minutes. Stir together carrots, green beans, olive oil and 1 crushed garlic clove. Roast at 400° F for 30 minutes in foil lined pan.
6. When ready to serve, remove roast to serving plate and cover. 
7. To make gravy, shake 1 tablespoon flour with 1/2 cup water in a jar, and add to roast beef juices, stirring until thick. If you like, you can pour the juices into a pot through a sieve and do the same. There will be lots of gravy. 
8. Add some rolls to sop it up. Serves 4 ( use a 3 - 4 pound roast to serve 6 - 8)

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/03/slow-cooked-garlic-and-rosemary-roast.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 9th March, 2018* - *by Lurker*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party :
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529287-1.html#12125572

*Sassafras* had to cancel her eye surgery, due to needing an antibiotic, she has a new date.

*Angelam's* DGS is ever closer to his big boat race - the 24th March.

It is now summertime in the States. Australia and New Zealand go to wintertime on April 1st.

*Bonnie's* DH is recovering well, but still must be careful lifting. However the deer are feasting in her garden.

* Tami Ohio* and her DH are having issues with their RV - there is a crack in the reservoir for the hydraulic fluid which is leaking badly. However they have visited the Alamo.

* Nicho* has been able to knit again.

*Machriste* nearly got locked out in the snow after an evening out.

*sugarsugar* went to a School Reunion and caught up with friends going back 42 years. They have had the Memorial Service for her Mum - about 30 people came - but Cathy is now very tired.

*KateB* also had a funeral to attend - for a friend's Mum.

*Swedenme* and #3 son will have to choose carefully whether to have pizza in future, both were ill afterwards.

*Maatje* had a heart test. Her Apricot Tree and other spring flowers are in bloom.

*Gweniepooh* is getting out and about - Stretching Class and various Craft activities, but had to come home when youngest DGS had a nose bleed. Her cousin Judy is visiting, and needs prayers - she has bad Emphysema and Arthritis. Also her oldest DD's ex has liver cancer, Gwen asks for prayers.

*RookieRetiree* posted possible dates for the next KAP (Knit-a-Paloosa)

*jheiens* posted that a must pass inspection will happen 2p.m., Friday, for Elm. She asked for prayers.

PHOTOS
2 - *Poledra* - Completed sock
2 - *Nicho* - DD, Denise & DH
3 - *Bonnie* - Amaryllis in bloom
10 - *NanaCaren* - Egg cosies and napkin rings
15 - *Kate* - DGKs / Mother's Day card
17 - *Lurker* - Cowl and gloves
35 - *Busyworkerbee* - Plant/Rainbow parrots/Water feature 
36 - *Polerado* - Wyoming/Colorado border
36 - *Cashmeregma* - Colorado map
42 - *Lurker* - Lunch
47 - *Fan* - Easter treats
55 - *Gwen* - Gwen and DC Judy

RECIPES
24 - *Rookie* - Chocolate stout cake
24 - *Bonnie* - Chocolate Guinness cake

CRAFTS
1 - *Sam* - Gradient lapghan (link)
10 - *Sam* - Berroco Comfort sock yarn sale (link)
11 - *Poledra* - Lambs & chickens & bunny socks (link)
12 - *Bonnie* - North Shore hat (link)
12 - *Poledra* - Ravelry stash buster (link)
24 - *Lurker* - Weaving of a Korowai (Maori cloak) (links)
34 - *Bonnie* - Ravelry, free patterns (link)
47 - *Sam* - Funnies

OTHERS
1 - *Poledra* - Netflix - Death in Paradise (link)
4 - *Lurker* - Funny
17 - *Lurker* - The mystery of knitting (link)
29 - *Poledra* - San Antonio Missions (link)
44 - *Poledra* - Kemah Boardwalk (link)
47 - *Sam* - The Stella awards (link)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I read anything I justs have to say to *Daralene* WELCOME to being a citizen of the U.S.A.!!! I am so proud to have you officially a citizen here; a wonderful addition to our country!????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will include my congrats to you also Daralene. welcome home. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - what happened to Fall and Spring? --- sam



KateB said:


> *Summary of 9th March, 2018* - *by Lurker*
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party :
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529287-1.html#12125572
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great start and recipes Sam. Thank you to our Summary Ladies...whomever is doing this past weeks! It is always such a wonderful service you and Sam provide!

Judy and I crashed after staying up way too late last night and didn't make it to my Friday knitting group. We did a small shopping trip and she is in love with the store named Ollie's Discount; she got a lot of good buys there. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for starting another week, Sam & Ladies.

Daralene congratulations on getting your citizenship 

Angela, condolences on the loss of your friend

I’ve been scrubbing & cleaning all day, the furnace room looks like it’s in someone else’s house but what a job! I’m pooped. I’ve got the rest of the basement & upstairs vacuumed too. 
DH is picking up GKs from school, DS & DIL went to the city for the day so not sure if the kids are staying overnight or not


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - what happened to Fall and Spring? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks all for the new start. 

Sam, it looks like the June 29-30 dates work best for the KAP. Does that work with your family?

Per FB, the New Elm is all approved. Congratulations, Joy, Susan, Don and family!

Tonight’s dinner:

3 pieces of bacon - diced and browned
4 small red potatoes - washed and cubed
3 large handfuls of frozen green beans
1/2 small onion - diced
1 small can diced tomatoes
4 T soy sauce
1/4 Cup brown sugar
3 T garlic powder
1 t black pepper

After bacon is browned, remove from skillet and saute onion and potatoes in the bacon grease. Add green beans on top of potatoes and onions and then browned bacon. Mix the tomatoes with the brown sugar, garlic powder, soy sauce and pepper and pour over the top. Mix and roast for about 40 minutes or until potatoes and green beans are tender. I stirred one time in the middle of cooking. I may use diced ham in it the next time. It’s delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news about ELM. is the recipe what you are serving or what they are serving?

the june dates work fine. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks all for the new start.
> 
> Sam, it looks like the June 29-30 dates work best for the KAP. Does that work with your family?
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is excellent news about ELM. is the recipe what you are serving or what they are serving?
> 
> the june dates work fine. --- sam


That's the dinner I made for us tonight. Sam, Thanks for the info on the KAP June dates. I'll move forward with the preparations. In the meantime, if you're planning to attend, we'll continue the silent auction, swap table, and white elephant exchange. I'd like to offer demonstrations/talks on beading, felting, button holes, increasing/decreasing, matching gauge to size. Any other ideas? Topic Leaders? Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks all for the new start.
> 
> Sam, it looks like the June 29-30 dates work best for the KAP. Does that work with your family?
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!

Those dates for KAP work well for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies , thought my watch was wrong when I saw you post Sam forgot the clocks went forward last week I've got a sieve for a brain , had panic stations here as I thought I had lost the little micro disk with all the pictures on , had to get down and search the bedroom floor till I found it , surprised I did as it really is tiny smaller than my little finger nail , it's now somewhere completely safe , No chance of getting my tablet fixed as it could cost between £50-£100 s , it didn't cost much more to buy new , so will have to put up with sweet talking the iPad into behaving itself and no more calling it a heap of junk , well only when it really annoys me ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for starting another week, Sam & Ladies.
> 
> Daralene congratulations on getting your citizenship
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a busy time Bonnie , wish I had a basement although I might be tempted to lock someone in it or maybe a couple of someone's ???? If I thought it meant the rest of my house would stay tidy ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks all for the new start.
> 
> Sam, it looks like the June 29-30 dates work best for the KAP. Does that work with your family?
> 
> ...


That is fantastic news about Elm 
Dinner sounds delicious think I might try it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , thought my watch was wrong when I saw you post Sam forgot the clocks went forward last week I've got a sieve for a brain , had panic stations here as I thought I had lost the little micro disk with all the pictures on , had to get down and search the bedroom floor till I found it , surprised I did as it really is tiny smaller than my little finger nail , it's now somewhere completely safe , No chance of getting my tablet fixed as it could cost between £50-£100 s , it didn't cost much more to buy new , so will have to put up with sweet talking the iPad into behaving itself and no more calling it a heap of junk , well only when it really annoys me ????


So glad it was found, Sonja! I thought this laptop was reaching the end of it's life, but it turns out I've used only a quarter of it's hard drive memory- the problem may be with the RAM. Just goes on a go slow much of the time. I really need to go make some lunch.

*Sam* there are some lovely ideas (to my taste) in this week's recipes- must copy them into my folder!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone from League City, Texas. We have the RV repaired, and it's working fine. The RV dealership that did the work was easy to work with and were very nice. While they worked on it we went to Galveston and did the railroad museum and Bishop's Palace. Both nice. Hmmm maybe I already told you this! Oh well. Yesterday we drove along the coast of the Gulf of Mexico, some of it actually on the beach! Then back through Galveston, with a supper stop along the way. The meal was huge!!! Then home for the rest of the evening. I have done laundry and finished beading my shamrock earrings for tomorrow. We will leave soon to meet a friend from another forum for dinner. DH has been battling the iPad and emails to get some information corrected for the website for our RV group that is still last year's information, and the iPad isn't playing nice. Things keep disappearing. I like my laptop!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks all for the new start.
> 
> Sam, it looks like the June 29-30 dates work best for the KAP. Does that work with your family?
> 
> ...


It sounds tasty, but you need to give it a name, Jeanette!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmm... Beef barley soup...
Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for a new week and thank you to our summary ladies for all their hard work. 
Roast is in the oven and I'm relaxing. 
Daralene, congratulations on your citizenship!!!!! I'm so happy for you. 
The sun has come out and things are melting almost as fast as it landed, it's a wet muddy mess but it is the season. 
Stopped and saw Christopher yesterday, no new news, so I'm taking that as good, he's going a bit stir crazy but he's reading his book and enjoying the adult dot to dot that I had sent to him. 
David is home, we'll head to Denver in the morning, it'll be a nice day. 
Now to get caught up the rest of the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news that Elm passed!!! Thanks for the update Jeanette.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It sounds tasty, but you need to give it a name, Jeanette!


Jeanette's Tasty Green Beans...oh, I forgot an ingredient...I added a couple pats of melted butter in with the tomato/soy sauce mixture.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad it was found, Sonja! I thought this laptop was reaching the end of it's life, but it turns out I've used only a quarter of it's hard drive memory- the problem may be with the RAM. Just goes on a go slow much of the time. I really need to go make some lunch.
> 
> *Sam* there are some lovely ideas (to my taste) in this week's recipes- must copy them into my folder!


bloomin computers they do like to play up ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone from League City, Texas. We have the RV repaired, and it's working fine. The RV dealership that did the work was easy to work with and were very nice. While they worked on it we went to Galveston and did the railroad museum and Bishop's Palace. Both nice. Hmmm maybe I already told you this! Oh well. Yesterday we drove along the coast of the Gulf of Mexico, some of it actually on the beach! Then back through Galveston, with a supper stop along the way. The meal was huge!!! Then home for the rest of the evening. I have done laundry and finished beading my shamrock earrings for tomorrow. We will leave soon to meet a friend from another forum for dinner. DH has been battling the iPad and emails to get some information corrected for the website for our RV group that is still last year's information, and the iPad isn't playing nice. Things keep disappearing. I like my laptop!


Glad to hear that the RV is fixed Tami , you sure are visiting some interesting places , have you got long left before you have to go home ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jeanette's Tasty Green Beans...oh, I forgot an ingredient...I added a couple pats of melted butter in with the tomato/soy sauce mixture.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.

We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.

It was a beautiful ceremony with 53 new citizens that day. Many of whom had stories like the miracle lady I met. The judge took time with each and every one of us, so it was about 3 hrs., as he had us come forth and our family with us and had his picture taken with us, along with the USCIS representative and the County Clerk. He asked where I was from in Canada and informed me he went to school at the University of Toronto and was married to a Canadian lady.

Here is my photo. L-R bottom row, DS, DGD, DH. L-R top row, USCIS Officer, DGS#1, Supreme Court Judge, me, DGS#2, County Clerk. The judge told us to proudly send our photos all over the world. By the way, when I joined KTP my DGC were small. My they sure grow up fast.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read anything I justs have to say to *Daralene* WELCOME to being a citizen of the U.S.A.!!! I am so proud to have you officially a citizen here; a wonderful addition to our country!????????????????


Wrote it on the old tea party but want to echo it here again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Wrote it on the old tea party but want to echo it here again!


Thank you. Yes, I should have waited till I could get the photo on and it would have been all in one place, but I was too excited to wait.

I will go back and look at the old KTP. Thank you again.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks all for the new start.
> 
> Sam, it looks like the June 29-30 dates work best for the KAP. Does that work with your family?
> 
> ...


Yay for Elm!! 
The recipe sounds super.....maybe will try it next Monday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Mmmm... Beef barley soup...
> Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for a new week and thank you to our summary ladies for all their hard work.
> Roast is in the oven and I'm relaxing.
> Daralene, congratulations on your citizenship!!!!! I'm so happy for you.
> ...


Thank you!
Glad you were able to see Christopher. Continued prayers for his well-being and the outcome. Have a safe trip to Denver.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


What a handsome family celebrating a great milestone! The grandsons are definitely growing up!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone from League City, Texas. We have the RV repaired, and it's working fine. The RV dealership that did the work was easy to work with and were very nice. While they worked on it we went to Galveston and did the railroad museum and Bishop's Palace. Both nice. Hmmm maybe I already told you this! Oh well. Yesterday we drove along the coast of the Gulf of Mexico, some of it actually on the beach! Then back through Galveston, with a supper stop along the way. The meal was huge!!! Then home for the rest of the evening. I have done laundry and finished beading my shamrock earrings for tomorrow. We will leave soon to meet a friend from another forum for dinner. DH has been battling the iPad and emails to get some information corrected for the website for our RV group that is still last year's information, and the iPad isn't playing nice. Things keep disappearing. I like my laptop!


So glad the RV is repaired. Continue having fun and keep including us in on your experiences.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it's quiet for a little bit here. Dil took the two rascals to visit an old friend. Four year old put in his order for dinner, mashed potatoes, chicken and salad. He's such a monkey! I think I will surprise them and make some coconut milk pudding for dessert. At Nanas house you get dessert! Have to make it special right?! Sonya, I understand the computer issues. My iPad is old, slow and full. Such a nuisance. Even my cloud storage is full. I took it to a local geek but he said there was nothing to be done for it. Maybe I can get one for my birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


That's a great photo of you and your family!! The grands certainly are growing up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


Lovely photo, your GD sure resembles you. All the GKs are getting very grown up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I. Glad you found your SD card.

Jeanette, the recipe sounds good

Great news that Elm passed inspection


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone from League City, Texas. We have the RV repaired, and it's working fine. The RV dealership that did the work was easy to work with and were very nice. While they worked on it we went to Galveston and did the railroad museum and Bishop's Palace. Both nice. Hmmm maybe I already told you this! Oh well. Yesterday we drove along the coast of the Gulf of Mexico, some of it actually on the beach! Then back through Galveston, with a supper stop along the way. The meal was huge!!! Then home for the rest of the evening. I have done laundry and finished beading my shamrock earrings for tomorrow. We will leave soon to meet a friend from another forum for dinner. DH has been battling the iPad and emails to get some information corrected for the website for our RV group that is still last year's information, and the iPad isn't playing nice. Things keep disappearing. I like my laptop!


So glad to hear. 
Thank you Sam and Julie and Kate for the new week of recipes and the great summaries. So helpful.
Really excited to learn that Elm is now officially passed. What a relief.
Daralene, so glad to have you as a fellow citizen. That is a major accomplishment and should be so nice as you travel.
Got to meet a sweet little lady from Vietnam today. She had her husband and family killed during the war, was able to escape, suffered great deprivation but as a boat person made it to the US. I asked her, "was it worth it? With tears in her eyes she said, "Oh yes, ever so much". I had a moment to pause and count my blessings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the dinner I made for us tonight. Sam, Thanks for the info on the KAP June dates. I'll move forward with the preparations. In the meantime, if you're planning to attend, we'll continue the silent auction, swap table, and white elephant exchange. I'd like to offer demonstrations/talks on beading, felting, button holes, increasing/decreasing, matching gauge to size. Any other ideas? Topic Leaders? Thanks.


Jeanette, I will think about the beading. The biggest issue is time. Even for something small it will take more than 2 hours. At least for anything I can make. I can do pin tension knitting if that is something anyone would be interested in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , thought my watch was wrong when I saw you post Sam forgot the clocks went forward last week I've got a sieve for a brain , had panic stations here as I thought I had lost the little micro disk with all the pictures on , had to get down and search the bedroom floor till I found it , surprised I did as it really is tiny smaller than my little finger nail , it's now somewhere completely safe , No chance of getting my tablet fixed as it could cost between £50-£100 s , it didn't cost much more to buy new , so will have to put up with sweet talking the iPad into behaving itself and no more calling it a heap of junk , well only when it really annoys me ????


I'm glad you found it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that the RV is fixed Tami , you sure are visiting some interesting places , have you got long left before you have to go home ?


No. DH h as to be back by the beginning of April. We are headed home. If we push it will take at least 8 days to get there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


Again, congratulations! You are an inspiration to all of us. I am so proud of you! An what an inspiration that lady is. To find such good in such suffering. Amazing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad the RV is repaired. Continue having fun and keep including us in on your experiences.


Always!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Darlene, I am so proud of you and feel blessed to count you as a fellow-citizen and a loved sister-knitter. Your family quite a handsome one!

I am thinking that our first hot meal from our own kitchen will be pizzas--to help clear so much of the frozen items from one of our freezers in order to make room for foodstuffs from Second Harvest. 

It has seemed to be a long time since Susan started us down this path, but serving our dear and faithful regulars nought but bagged lunches (and most of them contained peanut butter and jelly or a variation of that) for the last 3 1/2 months has been wearying for me. I cannot begin to imagine what it must have seemed to them. But truly, they have been so glad to eat whatever we had to serve them. Most of them were grateful to have whatever we had to fill their empty stomachs.

We were blessed with so many trays of donuts nearly every day so that there were tasty choices for breakfast with hot coffee, and were often accompanied by fresh milk and fresh fruits plus other deli items they could carry out for later in their day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well it's quiet for a little bit here. Dil took the two rascals to visit an old friend. Four year old put in his order for dinner, mashed potatoes, chicken and salad. He's such a monkey! I think I will surprise them and make some coconut milk pudding for dessert. At Nanas house you get dessert! Have to make it special right?! Sonya, I understand the computer issues. My iPad is old, slow and full. Such a nuisance. Even my cloud storage is full. I took it to a local geek but he said there was nothing to be done for it. Maybe I can get one for my birthday!


Do you have a Drop box account? It's a free download that you can use for storage. Put all that information in Drop box and delete it from the iPad. That will free up lots,of room on it. Drop box works like the cloud storage. And you can access the information in it from any device, just log in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Darlene, I am so proud of you and feel blessed to count you as a fellow-citizen and a loved sister-knitter. Your family quite a handsome one!
> 
> I am thinking that our first hot meal from our own kitchen will be pizzas--to help clear so much of the frozen items from one of our freezers in order to make room for foodstuffs from Second Harvest.
> 
> ...


It will be so nice to be able to prepare a hot meal again, but I'm sure your regulars have been happy with whatever you've been able to serve. It has to be such a huge relief for Susan and you to have passed this last hurdle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, just marking my spot for the beginning of this week.

Congratulations Daralene, and a lovely photo of you all to remember.

And great news for Elm! Yay. 

I am just lying on the couch for a while this afternoon...it is 32c so far and starting to get pretty windy as predicted. I might put Netflix on shortly and see what I can find on there to watch for a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jeanette, I will think about the beading. The biggest issue is time. Even for something small it will take more than 2 hours. At least for anything I can make. I can do pin tension knitting if that is something anyone would be interested in.


That's great. We'll figure something out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, just marking my spot for the beginning of this week.
> 
> Congratulations Daralene, and a lovely photo of you all to remember.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are taking it quietly! We are nearly at 25 in my house, I am so over being hot- I have had to put the fan back on- roll on winter!

Hope it gets windy rather than the predicted high for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you are taking it quietly! We are nearly at 25 in my house, I am so over being hot- I have had to put the fan back on- roll on winter!
> 
> Hope it gets windy rather than the predicted high for you.


We just got over 35c at 2.30pm.. very windy and to get gusts up to 100km...not good. Today is a total fire ban here and very high risk for bush fires. Cool change early morning they say. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We just got over 35c at 2.30pm.. very windy and to get gusts up to 100km...not good. Today is a total fire ban here and very high risk for bush fires. Cool change early morning they say. :sm12:


Right, and wind is not good in the fire season, was not thinking of that. How long do they expect temperatures to be that high? I
Edit, I see you have answered that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We just got over 35c at 2.30pm.. very windy and to get gusts up to 100km...not good. Today is a total fire ban here and very high risk for bush fires. Cool change early morning they say. :sm12:


It's scary when it's so hot & windy, it only takes a slight spark. I hope nothing starts. Here about 10 years ago a fool was using w piece of equipment in a very dry fence line & sparked a fire near Turtle lake that burned about 30 cabins. My DH has an old sprayer tank rigged up with a pump for a fire wagon as he's so nervous of something starting during haying or harvest


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, and wind is not good in the fire season, was not thinking of that. How long do they expect temperatures to be that high? I
> Edit, I see you have answered that.


Its pretty yucky out there... hopefully this is the last day like this until the end of the year again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's scary when it's so hot & windy, it only takes a slight spark. I hope nothing starts. Here about 10 years ago a fool was using w piece of equipment in a very dry fence line & sparked a fire near Turtle lake that burned about 30 cabins. My DH has an old sprayer tank rigged up with a pump for a fire wagon as he's so nervous of something starting during haying or harvest


Yes very scary especially if you live in the country like you do. We have plenty of fools here also. :sm17: I wonder if we will get the rain that is forecast.. we will see.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s been up near 0C/32F yesterday & today & to stay that way for the next few days, the sun if very arm so the snow is sinking some but no water running yet.
The plants I started are beginning to come up. I’m looking forward to spring.

GD brought her sewing machine with her tonight so I know what I will be doing tomorrow morning. DS is to pick them up sometime in the morning but they are coming back again for tomorrow night & Sunday as both parents are working. DS would normally be working today & tomorrow but the woman who works when he is off owed him 2 days so they went to Edmonton today for the boat & RV show


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere! YEAH, WHOOPEE, CONGRATULATIONS WELCOME HOME! Love you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, wonderful story and wonderful picture.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad RC fixed. Hope Mel’s computer holds up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's been up near 0C/32F yesterday & today & to stay that way for the next few days, the sun if very arm so the snow is sinking some but no water running yet.
> The plants I started are beginning to come up. I'm looking forward to spring.
> 
> GD brought her sewing machine with her tonight so I know what I will be doing tomorrow morning. DS is to pick them up sometime in the morning but they are coming back again for tomorrow night & Sunday as both parents are working. DS would normally be working today & tomorrow but the woman who works when he is off owed him 2 days so they went to Edmonton today for the boat & RV show


I can imagine how much you are looking foreward to Spring weather Bonnie, glad your plants a starting to grow. Have fun with GD sewing. :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yah ELM!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deralene - your grandsons tower over you. how old are they? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deralene - your grandsons tower over you. how old are they? that is a great picture and you look so happy. --- sam[/quote]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Mmmm... Beef barley soup...
> Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for a new week and thank you to our summary ladies for all their hard work.
> Roast is in the oven and I'm relaxing.
> Daralene, congratulations on your citizenship!!!!! I'm so happy for you.
> ...


Glad that you got to see Christopher Kaye Jo but sorry that there is no news , wishing it was all over and done with and he was back safe in his own home


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks to Sam and the ladies for the great start as usual.

Congratulations Daralene, and those DGSs sure a getting big.

So glad to hear the Elm will be able to serve hot meals, finally.

Tami, good you have the RV fixed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


Great picture , Daralene 
Such a sad story about the lovely lady . One of my biggest hopes is that people will stop all of the cruel vicious attacks on innocent people caught up in the middle of conflicts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Well it's quiet for a little bit here. Dil took the two rascals to visit an old friend. Four year old put in his order for dinner, mashed potatoes, chicken and salad. He's such a monkey! I think I will surprise them and make some coconut milk pudding for dessert. At Nanas house you get dessert! Have to make it special right?! Sonya, I understand the computer issues. My iPad is old, slow and full. Such a nuisance. Even my cloud storage is full. I took it to a local geek but he said there was nothing to be done for it. Maybe I can get one for my birthday!


Fingers crossed for a computer , since I've just had my birthday think I will have to wait till Christmas , 
I love dessert , used to be my favourite part of the meal when I was little , whom I trying to kid think it still is ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks all for the new start.
> 
> Sam, it looks like the June 29-30 dates work best for the KAP. Does that work with your family?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great news about Elm. 
And that recipe sounds nice- and simple which I like.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wishful thinking that they might have got the weather forecast wrong as the snow is back along with a bitterly cold wind .where oh where is Spring hiding ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wishful thinking that they might have got the weather forecast wrong as the snow is back along with a bitterly cold wind .where oh where is Spring hiding ,


And we've gone hot again- I so want autumn to happen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Thanks Sam and ladies once again, what would we all do without the work you put in for us every week and all the recipes you gather Sam. During the week I made the self crusting quiche that was in last weeks recipes - very good, very easy, very tasty - it went down a treat! Thank you
Sam.
Joy, I'm so pleased the inspection went well and you are now back to providing hot meals for all your regulars, what a relief for you all. 
Jeanette, I like the sound of your bean supper, might have to give it a try some day.
Julie, if it is supposed to be summer, why am I sitting here looking out at the snow falling?? Only a light shower and I don't think it will settle but we're certainly in for a cold weekend. I'm spending the weekend with DGD as parents are away. We're in charge of dog walking and chicken feeding but I don't think the dogs will be walking far today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks Sam and ladies once again, what would we all do without the work you put in for us every week and all the recipes you gather Sam. During the week I made the self crusting quiche that was in last weeks recipes - very good, very easy, very tasty - it went down a treat! Thank you
> Sam.
> Joy, I'm so pleased the inspection went well and you are now back to providing hot meals for all your regulars, what a relief for you all.
> Jeanette, I like the sound of your bean supper, might have to give it a try some day.
> Julie, if it is supposed to be summer, why am I sitting here looking out at the snow falling?? Only a light shower and I don't think it will settle but we're certainly in for a cold weekend. I'm spending the weekend with DGD as parents are away. We're in charge of dog walking and chicken feeding but I don't think the dogs will be walking far today.


And I'm wishing it would cool down- I am so over summer! It is a good thing we change the clocks only twice not four times though!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


What a lovely family picture Daralene, and what a tale that lady had to tell. Sadly I'm sure there are many more with similar tales.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we've gone hot again- I so want autumn to happen.


Wish we could share a few degrees , or maybe a lot ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Mmmm... Beef barley soup...
> Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for a new week and thank you to our summary ladies for all their hard work.
> Roast is in the oven and I'm relaxing.
> Daralene, congratulations on your citizenship!!!!! I'm so happy for you.
> ...


Glad you got to see Christopher. Not surprised he's going stir crazy, how much longer does he have to wait until the court hearing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks Sam and ladies once again, what would we all do without the work you put in for us every week and all the recipes you gather Sam. During the week I made the self crusting quiche that was in last weeks recipes - very good, very easy, very tasty - it went down a treat! Thank you
> Sam.
> Joy, I'm so pleased the inspection went well and you are now back to providing hot meals for all your regulars, what a relief for you all.
> Jeanette, I like the sound of your bean supper, might have to give it a try some day.
> Julie, if it is supposed to be summer, why am I sitting here looking out at the snow falling?? Only a light shower and I don't think it will settle but we're certainly in for a cold weekend. I'm spending the weekend with DGD as parents are away. We're in charge of dog walking and chicken feeding but I don't think the dogs will be walking far today.


We are completely white , a good few inches and it's still blizzard like out there , Any Swede would be proud of me As I'm sat here with a good strong hot black coffee keeping nice and warm . Poor middle son has boiler problems , was waiting for the plumber to come , hopefully it's a quick fix


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish we could share a few degrees , or maybe a lot ????


As my Mum used to say- if wishes were horses... (beggars would ride) I could happily share out some of our annual rainfall, too. No chance of moving anywhere else- and my choice would have been Kaikoura- so I would have been in line for the awful earthquake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are completely white , a good few inches and it's still blizzard like out there , Any Swede would be proud of me As I'm sat here with a good strong hot black coffee keeping nice and warm . Poor middle son has boiler problems , was waiting for the plumber to come , hopefully it's a quick fix


What a time for the boiler to pack up!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are completely white , a good few inches and it's still blizzard like out there , Any Swede would be proud of me As I'm sat here with a good strong hot black coffee keeping nice and warm . Poor middle son has boiler problems , was waiting for the plumber to come , hopefully it's a quick fix


Murphy's Law - Your boiler always breaks down when it's snowing! :sm23: :sm23: Hope he gets it fixed very quickly.
Hope your snow doesn't last long either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a time for the boiler to pack up!


He's just sent me a message saying he's bloody freezing , I took him the 2 free standing heaters we had yesterday but he lives in a 3 storey house so cold when they move away from where the heaters are , no hot water either as its a 
Combi boiler


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we've gone hot again- I so want autumn to happen.


Me too.... we are still at 31c at 9pm. Its going to be a hot night and blasting a hot wind still.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's just sent me a message saying he's bloody freezing , I took him the 2 free standing heaters we had yesterday but he lives in a 3 storey house so cold when they move away from where the heaters are , no hot water either as its a
> Combi boiler


Doesn't sound good. Will the weekend slow down getting it fixed?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here in South Australia we have a new government. The last one had been in power for 16 years so likely to result in some changes to the state I would think. 
At Maryanne’s but will head back and give Leo his evening meal rather late. At least it should be Saturday not Sunday ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a time for the boiler to pack up!


Kindly explain, is a boiler what we call, in the USA, a furnace or is it the water heater? Once again, English is not the same the world over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's just sent me a message saying he's bloody freezing , I took him the 2 free standing heaters we had yesterday but he lives in a 3 storey house so cold when they move away from where the heaters are , no hot water either as its a
> Combi boiler


Oh boy! It would be the case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... we are still at 31c at 9pm. Its going to be a hot night and blasting a hot wind still.


I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!

I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound good. Will the weekend slow down getting it fixed?


Depends if it is fixable, he was told if they need to replace it then it would take 3 days


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here in South Australia we have a new government. The last one had been in power for 16 years so likely to result in some changes to the state I would think.
> At Maryanne's but will head back and give Leo his evening meal rather late. At least it should be Saturday not Sunday ????


And Leo is Althea's cat?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Kindly explain, is a boiler what we call, in the USA, a furnace or is it the water heater? Once again, English is not the same the world over.


We have different kinds of boilers, a boiler I think is the same as your furnace ,it starts the heating system , then we have what is called a combi boiler that starts the heating going and also makes the water hot , most houses here now go for the combi boiler as it's more easier and no need for a water tank


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


Does not look like the same person Julie , he has lost a lot of weight and looks frail , cannot imagine being in your position , would make me very angry not that it would help any , just cannot understand the laws over there ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does not look like the same person Julie , he has lost a lot of weight and looks frail , cannot imagine being in your position , would make me very angry not that it would help any , just cannot understand the laws over there ,


It makes me angry, too, Sonja- I seem to have so little power left, even though I am his wife- the family has been able to step in and sweep all that to one side. I did go the the local MP's office, on the 8th of this month- but as yet have heard nothing. Most people argue they can do nothing because I am the wrong side of the Tasman Sea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene this is a magnificient story of the woman and also of your experience with the ceremony. Absolutely wonderful photograph of you, your family and the judge. Again, congratulations. What a thrilling experience.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on passing the inspection. Onward and upward for Taking Flight!


jheiens said:


> Darlene, I am so proud of you and feel blessed to count you as a fellow-citizen and a loved sister-knitter. Your family quite a handsome one!
> 
> I am thinking that our first hot meal from our own kitchen will be pizzas--to help clear so much of the frozen items from one of our freezers in order to make room for foodstuffs from Second Harvest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He does look much thinner but he also looks happy. I honestly would not have recognized him now. Know seeing these is a shock for you. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a handsome family celebrating a great milestone! The grandsons are definitely growing up!


Thank you. Yes, I can't believe what a change since I first joined KTP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great photo of you and your family!! The grands certainly are growing up.


Thank you. I can't believe how they have shot up and filled out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photo, your GD sure resembles you. All the GKs are getting very grown up


Thank you. Yes, she looks a lot like I did at her age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So glad to hear.
> Thank you Sam and Julie and Kate for the new week of recipes and the great summaries. So helpful.
> Really excited to learn that Elm is now officially passed. What a relief.
> Daralene, so glad to have you as a fellow citizen. That is a major accomplishment and should be so nice as you travel.
> Got to meet a sweet little lady from Vietnam today. She had her husband and family killed during the war, was able to escape, suffered great deprivation but as a boat person made it to the US. I asked her, "was it worth it? With tears in her eyes she said, "Oh yes, ever so much". I had a moment to pause and count my blessings.


Thank you so much, 
Glad you met that lady. I have met so many political refugees. While living in Germany, I didn't go to the expensive language school to learn German but to the regular equivalent of Continuing Education here. I met people, 99% of my class that could never go home or they would be killed. Many had lost their entire families and some had to flee and were alone in Germany. Risking their lives while fleeing, many over deserts and mountains, being left to their own resources without proper clothing for the journey, giving all their money to people who desert them. The same in the States when I was studying to become a citizen back in 2005. These people have courage beyond imagination. So many of them are not bitter, but I am sure will suffer from torture and from the unimaginable things they have been through for the rest of their lives. One thing I like to think is that they are not remaining victims but becoming victors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, glad you found your disc. Phew!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> No. DH h as to be back by the beginning of April. We are headed home. If we push it will take at least 8 days to get there.


Hoping you get good weather all the way and if not that you are able to stay safe till good weather arrives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Again, congratulations! You are an inspiration to all of us. I am so proud of you! An what an inspiration that lady is. To find such good in such suffering. Amazing.


Thank you Tami. Yes, I thought of her again today as I faced my day.

As an aside....I know we have people in our little group that have faced so many things too and serve daily as inspiration to anyone their lives touch. You have touched my life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Darlene, I am so proud of you and feel blessed to count you as a fellow-citizen and a loved sister-knitter. Your family quite a handsome one!
> 
> I am thinking that our first hot meal from our own kitchen will be pizzas--to help clear so much of the frozen items from one of our freezers in order to make room for foodstuffs from Second Harvest.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joy.

Congratulations, Congratulations, Congratulations!!!!!! To you and Susan and everyone involved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you for the recipes. That bean burger looks like something DH would really like.

Julie, thank you for your part this week and I think Kate too. Appreciate your help in keeping up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


Such mixed emotions. It must be so painful to see him from afar and the radical changes in his physical being. Big Hugs Julie. I know in one way it is good to see something and yet so painful for you at the same time. Wish the law could understand that once they got the money signed over to them they totally changed. It is elder abuse for sure, not only in his treatment but your treatment by them as well. I know you have weak days but you are one of the ones who inspires me here on KTP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, just marking my spot for the beginning of this week.
> 
> Congratulations Daralene, and a lovely photo of you all to remember.
> 
> ...


Thank you sugarsugar. Hoping you are doing well dear friend. I know you are drained physically and mentally along with just dealing with that horrendous heat. Know you are thought of fondly. It sure takes time to heal and having time together is good but yes, you also just need total down time alone. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, wonderful story and wonderful picture.


Thank you so much for all the Yays and Whoopees and this post too. I am so happy to be "HOME" at last.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> deralene - your grandsons tower over you. how old are they? --- sam


Yes, they do tower over me and it happened almost overnight, it seems. They just shot up and I'm shrinking. They are 15 and 14. The dark haired one DGS#1 on the L being the older. Perhaps you remember photos from the musicals where the oldest was probably just above my waist. It happens too fast.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Thanks to Sam and the ladies for the great start as usual.
> 
> Congratulations Daralene, and those DGSs sure a getting big.
> 
> ...


Thanks grandma sherry! Yes, they are young men now and how did that happen over night, or so it seems!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture , Daralene
> Such a sad story about the lovely lady . One of my biggest hopes is that people will stop all of the cruel vicious attacks on innocent people caught up in the middle of conflicts


Thank you and what a beautiful and well worded wish. I will join you in that wish.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wishful thinking that they might have got the weather forecast wrong as the snow is back along with a bitterly cold wind .where oh where is Spring hiding ,


Same here and thinking we sent it over to you. We got hit again twice and also bitter, bitter cold. See the clouds are moving North to South, so although sunny must be cold again. Yesterday was in the high 20's F.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, they do tower over me and it happened almost overnight, it seems. They just shot up and I'm shrinking. They are 15 and 14. The dark haired one DGS#1 on the L being the older. Perhaps you remember photos from the musicals where the oldest was probably just above my waist. It happens too fast.


It sure does. At DGS's last well visit, we weren't surprised that he had grown 2-1/2" since his last visit. He's nearly 5' tall and is even with many 11-12 year olds...he just turned 9 in Feb.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> What a lovely family picture Daralene, and what a tale that lady had to tell. Sadly I'm sure there are many more with similar tales.


Thank you angelam.

Yes, I'm sure about half the people, or more, becoming citizens yesterday have the same stories...different details, but suffering beyond belief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you got to see Christopher. Not surprised he's going stir crazy, how much longer does he have to wait until the court hearing?


Yes, it sure seems a long time. Good question...hope it isn't much longer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As my Mum used to say- if wishes were horses... (beggars would ride) I could happily share out some of our annual rainfall, too. No chance of moving anywhere else- and my choice would have been Kaikoura- so I would have been in line for the awful earthquake!


Like the saying. Oh dear, being in line for that awful earthquake would have been awful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's just sent me a message saying he's bloody freezing , I took him the 2 free standing heaters we had yesterday but he lives in a 3 storey house so cold when they move away from where the heaters are , no hot water either as its a
> Combi boiler


Couldn't be a worse time to have the heat go AND HOT WATER down and it always does seem to happen at the worst time. Ours went down this year perhaps because of the extreme cold and over work. Quick but expensive fix. Hope DS gets heat back soon. It's no fun having to wear coats, hats, and gloves in the house and be as cold or colder than outside.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well here in South Australia we have a new government. The last one had been in power for 16 years so likely to result in some changes to the state I would think.
> At Maryanne's but will head back and give Leo his evening meal rather late. At least it should be Saturday not Sunday ????


Hope your change is for the positive and not the negative.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Depends if it is fixable, he was told if they need to replace it then it would take 3 days


Oh No! Is that because so many people are without heat and hot water. It seems in this weather so many go down at the same time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, seeing Fale’s pic must have been a shock. Wonderful to know he is alive and looks happy. Sad to see how frail he has become. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have different kinds of boilers, a boiler I think is the same as your furnace ,it starts the heating system , then we have what is called a combi boiler that starts the heating going and also makes the water hot , most houses here now go for the combi boiler as it's more easier and no need for a water tank


I think we have that. Not many people have it here but our is pretty different from most furnaces and it does heat the water too.
Energy Kinetics System 2000 Boiler: https://www.hannabery.com/Energy-Kinetics-System-2000-oil-fired-boiler-installation-replacement-hot-water-heating-systems.shtml

This may not be exactly the same but give you some idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene this is a magnificient story of the woman and also of your experience with the ceremony. Absolutely wonderful photograph of you, your family and the judge. Again, congratulations. What a thrilling experience.


Thank you. It was so meaningful. Seemed almost like a dream and it was a dream come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure does. At DGS's last well visit, we weren't surprised that he had grown 2-1/2" since his last visit. He's nearly 5' tall and is even with many 11-12 year olds...he just turned 9 in Feb.


Wow...he sure is going to be tall like so many in your family. Seems like you could see him grow he's going so fast.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


He has lost a lot of weght Julie, but try to take comfort that he does appear to be happy in those photos. Can't be easy for you to watch from afar. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are completely white , a good few inches and it's still blizzard like out there , Any Swede would be proud of me As I'm sat here with a good strong hot black coffee keeping nice and warm . Poor middle son has boiler problems , was waiting for the plumber to come , hopefully it's a quick fix


Murphy's law, you always have trouble with the heat when it cold


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Wishing you warm weather also. 
Karena


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So glad to hear.
> Thank you Sam and Julie and Kate for the new week of recipes and the great summaries. So helpful.
> Really excited to learn that Elm is now officially passed. What a relief.
> Daralene, so glad to have you as a fellow citizen. That is a major accomplishment and should be so nice as you travel.
> Got to meet a sweet little lady from Vietnam today. She had her husband and family killed during the war, was able to escape, suffered great deprivation but as a boat person made it to the US. I asked her, "was it worth it? With tears in her eyes she said, "Oh yes, ever so much". I had a moment to pause and count my blessings.


Love this story as well as the one Daralene posted. We have so very much to be thankful for and so often ( at least I do) take our blessings for granted.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a Drop box account? It's a free download that you can use for storage. Put all that information in Drop box and delete it from the iPad. That will free up lots,of room on it. Drop box works like the cloud storage. And you can access the information in it from any device, just log in.


Thank you for the help. I do have one and you inspired me to work on it for a bit this morning. I managed to transfer quite a few of my photos and even put them into different folders! Whohoo me!! ???? So now I have those photos in the Dropbox can I delete them from my iPad? Or maybe they are already gone? I guess I should check. Also, my knit companion said to use Dropbox and the patterns would automatically go into there. But only 1 or 2 have - and I can't figure out how to move the others.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you are taking it quietly! We are nearly at 25 in my house, I am so over being hot- I have had to put the fan back on- roll on winter!
> 
> Hope it gets windy rather than the predicted high for you.


I always think the in between seasons are the hardest.... Going into fall one just wants to be done with the hot weather and going into spring, one just wants done with the cold weather. Hopefully the winds will bring some cooler weather for you all.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> We just got over 35c at 2.30pm.. very windy and to get gusts up to 100km...not good. Today is a total fire ban here and very high risk for bush fires. Cool change early morning they say. :sm12:


That's a scary scenario. Stay cool and safe


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's scary when it's so hot & windy, it only takes a slight spark. I hope nothing starts. Here about 10 years ago a fool was using w piece of equipment in a very dry fence line & sparked a fire near Turtle lake that burned about 30 cabins. My DH has an old sprayer tank rigged up with a pump for a fire wagon as he's so nervous of something starting during haying or harvest


Oh I know! Our friends almost lost their house about 15 years ago because some idiot was welding his trailer in dry grass. Yeah I know! The thing that saved their house was their row of popular trees they had planted as a fire break. It did the trick although the trees did burn and had to be replaced. But at least it slowed everything down so the house didn't burn. Every Fourth of July there are fires around here. A neighbor of ours lost their house last fourth when a firework ember lodged in their roof and no one noticed until the middle of the night when it suddenly blazed. Scary for sure.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are completely white , a good few inches and it's still blizzard like out there , Any Swede would be proud of me As I'm sat here with a good strong hot black coffee keeping nice and warm . Poor middle son has boiler problems , was waiting for the plumber to come , hopefully it's a quick fix


Ahh so sorry, blizzards in the spring are so discouraging.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's just sent me a message saying he's bloody freezing , I took him the 2 free standing heaters we had yesterday but he lives in a 3 storey house so cold when they move away from where the heaters are , no hot water either as its a
> Combi boiler


Oh no! Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


What wonderful pictures. I am glad you found some even though obviously it's very hard and sad. Blessings and hugs for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes me angry, too, Sonja- I seem to have so little power left, even though I am his wife- the family has been able to step in and sweep all that to one side. I did go the the local MP's office, on the 8th of this month- but as yet have heard nothing. Most people argue they can do nothing because I am the wrong side of the Tasman Sea.


I am so very sorry Julie.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such mixed emotions. It must be so painful to see him from afar and the radical changes in his physical being. Big Hugs Julie. I know in one way it is good to see something and yet so painful for you at the same time. Wish the law could understand that once they got the money signed over to them they totally changed. It is elder abuse for sure, not only in his treatment but your treatment by them as well. I know you have weak days but you are one of the ones who inspires me here on KTP.


Good words.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the dinner I made for us tonight. Sam, Thanks for the info on the KAP June dates. I'll move forward with the preparations. In the meantime, if you're planning to attend, we'll continue the silent auction, swap table, and white elephant exchange. I'd like to offer demonstrations/talks on beading, felting, button holes, increasing/decreasing, matching gauge to size. Any other ideas? Topic Leaders? Thanks.


I guess this will have to be the first year that I will have to miss as we travel to Nebraska that weekend. Maybe we could make it for a day visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He does look much thinner but he also looks happy. I honestly would not have recognized him now. Know seeing these is a shock for you. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


He has always been good at smiling for the camera- does not mean he will be happy with the image! As Sonja said I think he looks frail now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I guess this will have to be the first year that I will have to miss as we travel to Nebraska that weekend. Maybe we could make it for a day visit.


That's so very sad; I hope you can make it a day visit since it won't be the same without you and Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for the recipes. That bean burger looks like something DH would really like.
> 
> Julie, thank you for your part this week and I think Kate too. Appreciate your help in keeping up.


Thank you Daralene! It seems many get in muddles over who has done what! Maybe not everyone looks at the avatar like do!!!!!I :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


From what I read on Facebook, it sounds even more serious than usual. Continuing to say prayers for miracles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such mixed emotions. It must be so painful to see him from afar and the radical changes in his physical being. Big Hugs Julie. I know in one way it is good to see something and yet so painful for you at the same time. Wish the law could understand that once they got the money signed over to them they totally changed. It is elder abuse for sure, not only in his treatment but your treatment by them as well. I know you have weak days but you are one of the ones who inspires me here on KTP.


 :sm24: Thank you. It has been quite an adjustment- most of the images I had of him were at least 5 years out of date, I find the change drastic. But better to know than not know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Like the saying. Oh dear, being in line for that awful earthquake would have been awful.


 :sm24: I reckoned I needed about $5,000 in reserve to make the move- I was able to scrape together $3,000, so I was well short, as I said it worked out for the best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene your family group photo is wonderful, thanks so much for sharing your homecoming experience.
Cathy, time out to begin the healing process from the loss you have suffered, is good, the emotion drains the energy and you need to recover both body and mind.(hugs). I know from my own experience, how exhausting it all is losing a beloved parent, especially mum. 
Julie, lovely photos of Fale, but the injustice behind them is so unfair, I feel the family are taunting you showing them. Grrrr!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, seeing Fale's pic must have been a shock. Wonderful to know he is alive and looks happy. Sad to see how frail he has become. Hugs.


Thank you, Joy. Yes it is better to know that he is still alive. And seems happy enough. But he does look really frail. I think also he is shrinking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Oh I know! Our friends almost lost their house about 15 years ago because some idiot was welding his trailer in dry grass. Yeah I know! The thing that saved their house was their row of popular trees they had planted as a fire break. It did the trick although the trees did burn and had to be replaced. But at least it slowed everything down so the house didn't burn. Every Fourth of July there are fires around here. A neighbor of ours lost their house last fourth when a firework ember lodged in their roof and no one noticed until the middle of the night when it suddenly blazed. Scary for sure.


Yes, scary for sure and so many lives lost in fires. I would like to get one of those fire escape ladders for 2nd floors but then get confused as to which one is best and the bad review contrasting the good ones, so then I don't get one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He has lost a lot of weght Julie, but try to take comfort that he does appear to be happy in those photos. Can't be easy for you to watch from afar. {{{hugs}}}


For all that I don't like what the family has done, I think he is happy enough. Thanks for the hugs Kate. Better too, that I thought to hunt through Facebook.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Couldn't be a worse time to have the heat go AND HOT WATER down and it always does seem to happen at the worst time. Ours went down this year perhaps because of the extreme cold and over work. Quick but expensive fix. Hope DS gets heat back soon. It's no fun having to wear coats, hats, and gloves in the house and be as cold or colder than outside.


Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I always think the in between seasons are the hardest.... Going into fall one just wants to be done with the hot weather and going into spring, one just wants done with the cold weather. Hopefully the winds will bring some cooler weather for you all.


Very still here, today. But it is marginally cooler- I think it is possible I was a bit dehydrated- because I was headachey, I have been drinking as much as I can, since. I really enjoy spring and autumn though, it's the extremes of summer I find hard. Winter I can bundle up.There is a limit to what you can take off in summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What wonderful pictures. I am glad you found some even though obviously it's very hard and sad. Blessings and hugs for you.


Thank you, Maatje.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I am so very sorry Julie.


 :sm24: Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


My thoughts for the whole family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daralene your family group photo is wonderful, thanks so much for sharing your homecoming experience.
> Cathy, time out to begin the healing process from the loss you have suffered, is good, the emotion drains the energy and you need to recover both body and mind.(hugs). I know from my own experience, how exhausting it all is losing a beloved parent, especially mum.
> Julie, lovely photos of Fale, but the injustice behind them is so unfair, I feel the family are taunting you showing them. Grrrr!


I have been extracting the photos incognito, so I am not sure if they have realised. Lupe at least has chosen an odd combination for her name.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


So sorry to hear this Mary I did see a post on Fb , All my hopes and prayers are with this family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


I gather the cold snap is over most of the country. That is good they have a partial fix. Hoping #3 comes home safely!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


Thank goodness they are not in emergency situation any more but not totally assuring having to watch the bow underneath, but yes, they are warm again. YAY!!!! Hope DS is safe coming home. It is so dangerous. We just got a different type of car because of all the bad driving. We are against the bigger cars but got a crossover that is a hybrid and will drive better in the bad weather. It is not longer but is higher up, so not a full SUV but has more clearance from the ground and will be better driving with the amount of snow we get. I was sure I would have a hard time adjusting but because it isn't bigger, just higher up, I love it. I can see the road better too and it handles better with turning. Will be interesting being a hybrid how the gas mileage will be. I can get in it without a step, so it's not as high as a lot of bigger cars/SUV's. We got over a foot of snow in this last storm. Mind you, it was beautiful if you didn't have to drive in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm late getting here this week. Another batch of good recipes. Thanks, Sam, and summary ladies for keeping us up to date.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have snow on the ground also sonja not a lot and most of it has melted but it was snow - windchill takes it to 30°. the boys are outside throwing the basket ball back and forth over my house. lol this had best stop on monday - the first day of spring. --- sam

had


Swedenme said:


> Wishful thinking that they might have got the weather forecast wrong as the snow is back along with a bitterly cold wind .where oh where is Spring hiding ,


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations on becomine a Canadian Citizen. Just am amazing account of what you and others have been through.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much for my welcome congratuations about becoming a citizen. I am so thrilled. When we sang the Star Spangled Banner, I couldn't finish it for tears and sobbing. It means so much to me. A lady I met told me her story. She had sought political asylum from Liberia, where a war waging had killed so many. She and her elderly parents were brutally forced out of their home, and why they weren't killed, she doesn't know, but they left with nothing. Her father tried to take his medications but they tore them from his hands. They suffered great starvation. All of the government heads in place were killed. She had worked for one of them but had studied in France and told them she was a translator and knew nothing of the whereabouts of her boss, who was the only one to escape. They took her in room one where she was interrogated and she told them she was only a translator. Took her to room two where the officer was so high on drugs that she just sent her on to room three, where she knew they sent you to be executed. She entered the room and strongly said, you will now kill me. He, hands holding a bazooka, told her no, you were only a translator. She said I know you will kill me when I turn to leave. Again he said no. She said if you won't kill me then take my arm and walk me past all the other offices. He did what she did. She was in total disbelief, but he took her by the arm and walked her to some place outside the building where she could lie down. She said I wasn't afraid. I exclaimed some sound in surprise, like "How?" She said I called upon Jesus and left it up to him. Since being in the States, both her parents died and she couldn't go home but she was still positive as she said she and her children sent money and gave them the biggest funeral ever. She suffered physically from such extreme starvation and has problems walking. Had double hip surgery and 3 surgeries for a non-malignant tumor of the brain that kept growing back. Finally had radiation. This is not the end....her son died at the age of 50 due to cancer. Again, she was positive, saying but he had a wonderful DGS from him that is such a blessing in her life. I truly met a miracle lady. After all this she was alive and such an inspiration. I thought of her facing what she had in life and how she never quit going. We sat together near the front so she wouldn't have far to walk when her name was called. I will never forget her. We hugged at the end and her daughter kissed me.
> 
> We were both thrilled with the ceremony. The judge was apparently the singing judge. He is a Supreme Court Judge and he sang, beautifully, the last line of the Star Spangled Banner. A difficult song to sing. He asked us what was unusual about the last line and none of us, including the families attending, knew. Well, he explained, Frances Scott Key was aboard a ship looking back at the shore when he was inspired to write it. What we often don't realize is that the last line ends with a question mark. "O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?" He wondered if it would still be waving when the battle finished as nobody new what the outcome would be.
> 
> ...


What a strong woman that lady is! It sounds like the ceremony was quite moving. The photo of your family shows how proud they are of you and it is going around the world via KP. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have radiators - the boiler is full of water - heated i would think by a gas fire. so without the boiler there is no hot water running through the radiators 
nor any coming out of the faucets. when i was growing in Pennsylvania we had coal fired hot water and a radiator in every room. they were great to stand beside if you were cold. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Kindly explain, is a boiler what we call, in the USA, a furnace or is it the water heater? Once again, English is not the same the world over.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures julie - - i wish things were different for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures julie - - i wish things were different for you. --- sam


So do I, Sam, so do I. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have radiators daralene? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I think we have that. Not many people have it here but our is pretty different from most furnaces and it does heat the water too.
> Energy Kinetics System 2000 Boiler: https://www.hannabery.com/Energy-Kinetics-System-2000-oil-fired-boiler-installation-replacement-hot-water-heating-systems.shtml
> 
> This may not be exactly the same but give you some idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of weather are you having now Karena? have you been knitting anything lately? --- sam



Karena said:


> Wishing you warm weather also.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she has struggled for a long time. i hope it is an easy and quiet passing. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news that he has heat. hope younger son gets home safely. stay in and keep warm. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

What and where is the KAP? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

What and where is the KAP? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they have radiators - the boiler is full of water - heated i would think by a gas fire. so without the boiler there is no hot water running through the radiators
> nor any coming out of the faucets. when i was growing in Pennsylvania we had coal fired hot water and a radiator in every room. they were great to stand beside if you were cold. --- sam


Great to stick your thick socked feet on too , keeps them warm and toasty ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we have snow on the ground also sonja not a lot and most of it has melted but it was snow - windchill takes it to 30°. the boys are outside throwing the basket ball back and forth over my house. lol this had best stop on monday - the first day of spring. --- sam
> 
> had


The wind is blowing so hard here that I heard noises coming through the pipes in the bathroom , first time I've ever heard that


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Stmp1120 said:


> What and where is the KAP? Sounds awesome.


Hello. Good to hear from you.

KAP (Knit-a-palooza) began 6 years ago as a way for those of us on the tea party (and extended groups) to get together in person. We travel to Defiance, OH to the Hampton Inn and spend Friday & Saturday enjoying each other's company, crafting experiences, eating (of course) and spending some time with Sam and his family. We try to have a mixture of prepared and casual events so everyone is busy. We get there by car pools, airport pick-ups and day travel for those close enough. Give me a call and I can show you photos and personal experiences.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> From what I read on Facebook, it sounds even more serious than usual. Continuing to say prayers for miracles.


It is extremely serious. I received a phone call from a registered nurse prior to the posting on Facebook. She was devastated but asks for prayers. Bella has been at death's door many times and fought back. She has her family there to help her with her journey. My heart is heavy with concern right now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is extremely serious. I received a phone call from a registered nurse prior to the posting on Facebook. She was devastated but asks for prayers. Bella has been at death's door many times and fought back. She has her family there to help her with her journey. My heart is heavy with concern right now.


Hugs around you and all who have been touched with love for this little girl.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so very sad; I hope you can make it a day visit since it won't be the same without you and Matthew.


I think I will try to come and spend Thursday evening and leave Friday evening, but it will depend on the schedules of the other working guys in the family. It will also depend on what days I can get off from work. Matthew will want to come as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs around you and all who have been touched with love for this little girl.


Thanks. Our family is very concerned for her right now. I believe she is now out of surgery as they replaced her central line with a PICC so they can continue getting nutrients into her body.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Does not look like the same person Julie , he has lost a lot of weight and looks frail , cannot imagine being in your position , would make me very angry not that it would help any , just cannot understand the laws over there ,


I agree he sure has lost a lot of weight.... :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree he sure has lost a lot of weight.... :sm19:


That he has!

Did you sleep ok last night, Cathy? you are online early for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you sugarsugar. Hoping you are doing well dear friend. I know you are drained physically and mentally along with just dealing with that horrendous heat. Know you are thought of fondly. It sure takes time to heal and having time together is good but yes, you also just need total down time alone. Big Hugs.


Well thank goodness we are cooler now.... it was still 25c overnight till 6am and now at 9am it is only 18c. AND it is RAINING!! Woo hoo. I dont think we will get a real lot but every bit helps it is steady now. There are a couple of bushfires in Western District at the moment but hopefully they get them under control. I see NSW is at risk of extreme conditions today also... Sydney forecast to hit 41c. UGH.

I will potter about at home this morning and see DD and kids this afternoon for a while. I will go back to my volunteering tomorrow, am looking foreward to it as I miss everyone there....

I think I have been actually grieving for my mum for about 12 months really if you know what I mean. She was so tired and frail and just sitting there having everything done for her... It is still final though and I will get used to it I suppose.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That he has!
> 
> Did you sleep ok last night, Cathy? you are online early for you!


I did actually thanks, I opened my window around midnight but had to shut it again about 5am.... extremely windy and noisy. LOL

I have both doors open now and its very windy and trying to rain some more. The wind will be a concern for the firefighters though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


So sorry to hear this, it does sound serious this time. Keeping Bella and all her family in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad RC fixed. Hope Mel's computer holds up.


I think most of it is operator error! And I don't have an iPad so I'm no help,as I don't do documents on my phone. I'm on my kindle now to try to get used to using it as a tablet but I'm not liking it to well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


Glad to hear he is warm again, couldn't have happened on a worse weekend. Hope the plumber gets the new part by Monday and the temporary fix holds out till then.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks again for the new tea party Sam and ladies off to catch up


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The most recent update on Bella from 10 minutes ago indicates that she crashed on her way to recovery. She has a fungal infection from her stomach that has passed into the blood stream and now is having problems with blood clotting. She is totally unconscious and her condition is very grim. My heart is heavy tonight. Please pray for her and her family as well as my family who loves her so dearly. I am so glad that I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with her a few weeks ago and was able to enjoy watching her play with Cole.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are completely white , a good few inches and it's still blizzard like out there , Any Swede would be proud of me As I'm sat here with a good strong hot black coffee keeping nice and warm . Poor middle son has boiler problems , was waiting for the plumber to come , hopefully it's a quick fix


Hope the boiler is soon fixed,at little cost. Good for you, staying in and warm, with coffee. I am in the A/C with a glass of water and a bit of lemon. It was foggy this morning when we went for a ride. We took the free ferry across Galveston bay, and on around. No driving on the beach today,as the sand was too soft. Lunch was from Dairy Queen, chicken fingers and fries. We took it to a nice little park to eat. The Sun came out. We stopped for groceries before coming home. I put stew meat in the crock pot with a potato and some frozen mixed veggies. It should be done, but we aren't hungry yet, so it can wait. Ill make a bit of gravy to put over it. We move again tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think I will try to come and spend Thursday evening and leave Friday evening, but it will depend on the schedules of the other working guys in the family. It will also depend on what days I can get off from work. Matthew will want to come as well.


That would be great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


Obviously it's hard for you to see the change in Gale, but I am glad you are getting to see he is alright. Good photos of him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well thank goodness we are cooler now.... it was still 25c overnight till 6am and now at 9am it is only 18c. AND it is RAINING!! Woo hoo. I dont think we will get a real lot but every bit helps it is steady now. There are a couple of bushfires in Western District at the moment but hopefully they get them under control. I see NSW is at risk of extreme conditions today also... Sydney forecast to hit 41c. UGH.
> 
> I will potter about at home this morning and see DD and kids this afternoon for a while. I will go back to my volunteering tomorrow, am looking foreward to it as I miss everyone there....
> 
> I think I have been actually grieving for my mum for about 12 months really if you know what I mean. She was so tired and frail and just sitting there having everything done for her... It is still final though and I will get used to it I suppose.


I went through the same with my Mom after her many strokes and know exactly what you mean. Take care of yourself and let your grief take its own course; there are no deadlines. Continued hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> The most recent update on Bella from 10 minutes ago indicates that she crashed on her way to recovery. She has a fungal infection from her stomach that has passed into the blood stream and now is having problems with blood clotting. She is totally unconscious and her condition is very grim. My heart is heavy tonight. Please pray for her and her family as well as my family who loves her so dearly. I am so glad that I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with her a few weeks ago and was able to enjoy watching her play with Cole.


I suspected as much. Prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the boiler is soon fixed,at little cost. Good for you, staying in and warm, with coffee. I am in the A/C with a glass of water and a bit of lemon. It was foggy this morning when we went for a ride. We took the free ferry across Galveston bay, and on around. No driving on the beach today,as the sand was too soft. Lunch was from Dairy Queen, chicken fingers and fries. We took it to a nice little park to eat. The Sun came out. We stopped for groceries before coming home. I put stew meat in the crock pot with a potato and some frozen mixed veggies. It should be done, but we aren't hungry yet, so it can wait. Ill make a bit of gravy to put over it. We move again tomorrow.


Is it clear at Galveston? It was very murky when we were there. It's not the prettiest beach I've seen, but I still love sitting there and listening to the waves.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My prayers as always for Bella and all who care for her 
Congratulations for Elm
Sorry to see Fale looking frail Julie 
It’s freezing here with snow again 
Take care all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


Whew..good news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


OH dear that doesn't sound good. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well thank goodness we are cooler now.... it was still 25c overnight till 6am and now at 9am it is only 18c. AND it is RAINING!! Woo hoo. I dont think we will get a real lot but every bit helps it is steady now. There are a couple of bushfires in Western District at the moment but hopefully they get them under control. I see NSW is at risk of extreme conditions today also... Sydney forecast to hit 41c. UGH.
> 
> I will potter about at home this morning and see DD and kids this afternoon for a while. I will go back to my volunteering tomorrow, am looking foreward to it as I miss everyone there....
> 
> I think I have been actually grieving for my mum for about 12 months really if you know what I mean. She was so tired and frail and just sitting there having everything done for her... It is still final though and I will get used to it I suppose.


Glad to hear that you are cooler now Cathy , hopefully that will be the last of very high temperatures for this summer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The most recent update on Bella from 10 minutes ago indicates that she crashed on her way to recovery. She has a fungal infection from her stomach that has passed into the blood stream and now is having problems with blood clotting. She is totally unconscious and her condition is very grim. My heart is heavy tonight. Please pray for her and her family as well as my family who loves her so dearly. I am so glad that I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with her a few weeks ago and was able to enjoy watching her play with Cole.


So so sorry Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the boiler is soon fixed,at little cost. Good for you, staying in and warm, with coffee. I am in the A/C with a glass of water and a bit of lemon. It was foggy this morning when we went for a ride. We took the free ferry across Galveston bay, and on around. No driving on the beach today,as the sand was too soft. Lunch was from Dairy Queen, chicken fingers and fries. We took it to a nice little park to eat. The Sun came out. We stopped for groceries before coming home. I put stew meat in the crock pot with a potato and some frozen mixed veggies. It should be done, but we aren't hungry yet, so it can wait. Ill make a bit of gravy to put over it. We move again tomorrow.


Sounds like a perfect day


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for the help. I do have one and you inspired me to work on it for a bit this morning. I managed to transfer quite a few of my photos and even put them into different folders! Whohoo me!! ???? So now I have those photos in the Dropbox can I delete them from my iPad? Or maybe they are already gone? I guess I should check. Also, my knit companion said to use Dropbox and the patterns would automatically go into there. But only 1 or 2 have - and I can't figure out how to move the others.


Double check that the photos are in Drop box. I also put the Google photos app on my iPhone. I'm paranoid I will loose photos! When you are sure you have them in Drop box, then yes,you can delete them. I have only put documents in Drop box,so I can't tell you how they save. I'm haven't used knit companion,so no help there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Whew..good news. Thanks for letting us know.


Think he was glad to be home , he looked a bit white in the face , he doesn't have to be anywhere till Monday so hoping the weather will have settled down by then , it really is nasty out there .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I guess this will have to be the first year that I will have to miss as we travel to Nebraska that weekend. Maybe we could make it for a day visit.


We will miss you both. Hope you can make a day visit,though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


I am praying hard for all of them. It must be bad if they are flying Maddie home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


Glad it's fixed, if only temporary. Hope it holds until the part is in and can be replaced. Prayers your youngest gets home safely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - sounds like you really got the snow. ours is melted and gone. stay inside and be warm. ---sam



Swedenme said:


> Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cathy - one never gets used to it. i think it becomes a bit easier to live with in time - my mother has been gone over thirty years and i still miss her. take all the time you need to grieve - there is no time table - i actually think we grieve forever - just not with the intensity. and you are right - death is so final it takes my breath away. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well thank goodness we are cooler now.... it was still 25c overnight till 6am and now at 9am it is only 18c. AND it is RAINING!! Woo hoo. I dont think we will get a real lot but every bit helps it is steady now. There are a couple of bushfires in Western District at the moment but hopefully they get them under control. I see NSW is at risk of extreme conditions today also... Sydney forecast to hit 41c. UGH.
> 
> I will potter about at home this morning and see DD and kids this afternoon for a while. I will go back to my volunteering tomorrow, am looking foreward to it as I miss everyone there....
> 
> I think I have been actually grieving for my mum for about 12 months really if you know what I mean. She was so tired and frail and just sitting there having everything done for her... It is still final though and I will get used to it I suppose.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey stmp1120 - welcome to the knitting tea party. so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. the kap is a weekend of 'get together' of members of tp that can make it. 
it is help at the hampton inn here in defiance, ohio. we eat, we knit, we have workshops, a silent auction, but most of all it is just a chance for us to get together in the flesh - so to speak - to be able to sit and talk and share. i am so looking forward to this years'. --- sam



Stmp1120 said:


> What and where is the KAP? Sounds awesome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Stmp1120 said:


> What and where is the KAP? Sounds awesome.


KAP is our Knit-a-Palooza, held in Defiance, Ohio at the Hampton Inn. We get together for a great weekend of knitting and just visiting with each other, as many of us as can make it. You would be most welcome to join us! And welcome to our tea table! Hope you visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The wind is blowing so hard here that I heard noises coming through the pipes in the bathroom , first time I've ever heard that


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is extremely serious. I received a phone call from a registered nurse prior to the posting on Facebook. She was devastated but asks for prayers. Bella has been at death's door many times and fought back. She has her family there to help her with her journey. My heart is heavy with concern right now.


I am keeping you and your family in prayers during this time also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think I will try to come and spend Thursday evening and leave Friday evening, but it will depend on the schedules of the other working guys in the family. It will also depend on what days I can get off from work. Matthew will want to come as well.


That would be wonderful if you can do that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well thank goodness we are cooler now.... it was still 25c overnight till 6am and now at 9am it is only 18c. AND it is RAINING!! Woo hoo. I dont think we will get a real lot but every bit helps it is steady now. There are a couple of bushfires in Western District at the moment but hopefully they get them under control. I see NSW is at risk of extreme conditions today also... Sydney forecast to hit 41c. UGH.
> 
> I will potter about at home this morning and see DD and kids this afternoon for a while. I will go back to my volunteering tomorrow, am looking foreward to it as I miss everyone there....
> 
> I think I have been actually grieving for my mum for about 12 months really if you know what I mean. She was so tired and frail and just sitting there having everything done for her... It is still final though and I will get used to it I suppose.


I'm glad it's cooler and you are getting some rain. Hope the fires are soon out. Hope it cools down for the rest of our group there.

I completely understand what you mean when you say you have been grieving for your mum for some time. I was the same with mine, though it does hit me out of the blue at times.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I’m spoiled and have a Kindle Fire and IPad. I prefer the IPad for internet stuff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to say something when i read your post - not sure why i didn't but i think it would be great if you could come for the day. say again -why are you going to Nebraska? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That would be wonderful if you can do that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it clear at Galveston? It was very murky when we were there. It's not the prettiest beach I've seen, but I still love sitting there and listening to the waves.


It wasn't near shore. It had been raining in Houston last week. Out farther it wasn't bad. No. Not a pretty beach, but I love sitting near most, regardless.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I'm spoiled and have a Kindle Fire and IPad. I prefer the IPad for internet stuff.


I have an older kindle fire and a ceasefire that I got a year ago,and the iPhone. If I'm not on my laptop here, I am usually on the phone.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


Good news indeed! I don't miss those times of pacing....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> The most recent update on Bella from 10 minutes ago indicates that she crashed on her way to recovery. She has a fungal infection from her stomach that has passed into the blood stream and now is having problems with blood clotting. She is totally unconscious and her condition is very grim. My heart is heavy tonight. Please pray for her and her family as well as my family who loves her so dearly. I am so glad that I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with her a few weeks ago and was able to enjoy watching her play with Cole.


I am thinking of you and your family and Bella and family in my prayers. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> cathy - one never gets used to it. i think it becomes a bit easier to live with in time - my mother has been gone over thirty years and i still miss her. take all the time you need to grieve - there is no time table - i actually think we grieve forever - just not with the intensity. and you are right - death is so final it takes my breath away. --- sam


So true Sam!my mom has been gone for almost 4 years, her last 5 1/2 years were really tough so it was a blessed relief for her as well as the family who watched her suffer. Yet, it's still hard at times especially the times I just want to ask her advice.... Or just talk like we used to.... And yes, death indeed is so final - hugs and healing Cathy - it does take time.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Double check that the photos are in Drop box. I also put the Google photos app on my iPhone. I'm paranoid I will loose photos! When you are sure you have them in Drop box, then yes,you can delete them. I have only put documents in Drop box,so I can't tell you how they save. I'm haven't used knit companion,so no help there.


I also have the google photo app. I will have to go through the drop box and the rest of my photos to make sure everything is backed up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo. 
Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read. 
I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


I read on fb about that.... that poor family and poor little Bella she continues to go through so much, I hope they can help her and she improves.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So true Sam!my mom has been gone for almost 4 years, her last 5 1/2 years were really tough so it was a blessed relief for her as well as the family who watched her suffer. Yet, it's still hard at times especially the times I just want to ask her advice.... Or just talk like we used to.... And yes, death indeed is so final - hugs and healing Cathy - it does take time.....


That is the same for me too. I had 18 months seeing my dear mother deteriorate after dad passed. Toughest time of my life, as an only child. I at times want her advice 10 years on from her passing, and have to quickly remind myself, she's gone. The extreme pain of grief passes but the memories stay forever in our hearts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joy. Yes it is better to know that he is still alive. And seems happy enough. But he does look really frail. I think also he is shrinking.


It is better to at least know as you say. Sad situation for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very still here, today. But it is marginally cooler- I think it is possible I was a bit dehydrated- because I was headachey, I have been drinking as much as I can, since. I really enjoy spring and autumn though, it's the extremes of summer I find hard. Winter I can bundle up.There is a limit to what you can take off in summer.


Glad that you are also cooler today as well. I have Jeans and 2 tops on today... 18c here after 35c yesterday. Still blowing a hooly. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad that you got to see Christopher Kaye Jo but sorry that there is no news , wishing it was all over and done with and he was back safe in his own home


Well, no news is better than bad news, I guess, at least that's what I'm going with. :sm02: 
I wish he was too, his dogs miss him, I on the other hand, see him more now and talk to him more on average, than I did when he was out. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are completely white , a good few inches and it's still blizzard like out there , Any Swede would be proud of me As I'm sat here with a good strong hot black coffee keeping nice and warm . Poor middle son has boiler problems , was waiting for the plumber to come , hopefully it's a quick fix


Oh dear, I hope that they are able to get it fixed and that it isn't super expensive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's just sent me a message saying he's bloody freezing , I took him the 2 free standing heaters we had yesterday but he lives in a 3 storey house so cold when they move away from where the heaters are , no hot water either as its a
> Combi boiler


Oh yuck!! I sure hope it's sooner than later, the fix I mean.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


Wow, he certainly has aged, he looks happy, wonder how much the dementia has progressed since he was last with you. 
It's good that you've found updated photos of him, so you know that he is thinner but seemingly okay, but it has to be equally hard to see them and know you can't talk with him, at the very least. 
HUGS Julie!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you got to see Christopher. Not surprised he's going stir crazy, how much longer does he have to wait until the court hearing?


Thank you, he hasn't heard anything, I think/hope, that his attorney is digging up every stitch of info and paperwork that he can get his hands on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


Glad he is home safe and sound... now fingers crossed your weather calms down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures kaye - i do miss the mountains - ohio is soooooo flat. great looking socks. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
> It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo.
> Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read.
> I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, enjoyed the pics. Nice socks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I guess this will have to be the first year that I will have to miss as we travel to Nebraska that weekend. Maybe we could make it for a day visit.


Marla and I won't be going either, but too bad that Omaha is so far from Torrington, I'd meet up with you for a few hours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


Praying for Bella and the rest of the family, church family included, you've all been on this journey with Bella and her family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


That's a relief! Keeping watch on the bowl is worth it to have heat and hot water. :sm24:

Hope that your youngest doesn't have too bad of weather on the way home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I won't be going either, but too bad that Omaha is so far from Torrington, I'd meet up with you for a few hours.


I can check for dates in July if that would help.???


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The most recent update on Bella from 10 minutes ago indicates that she crashed on her way to recovery. She has a fungal infection from her stomach that has passed into the blood stream and now is having problems with blood clotting. She is totally unconscious and her condition is very grim. My heart is heavy tonight. Please pray for her and her family as well as my family who loves her so dearly. I am so glad that I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with her a few weeks ago and was able to enjoy watching her play with Cole.


Oh no, but as you say, she has rallied before, so praying that whatever God intends, she doesn't suffer. 
Hugs and praying for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think he was glad to be home , he looked a bit white in the face , he doesn't have to be anywhere till Monday so hoping the weather will have settled down by then , it really is nasty out there .


I'm sure he was as glad to be home as you were to have him home. Hopefully it will get much better before Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures kaye - i do miss the mountains - ohio is soooooo flat. great looking socks. --- sam


Thank you, I miss them too, at least I can drive a couple hours and see them though. 
Thank you, I messed them up a bit, but they'll do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, enjoyed the pics. Nice socks!


Thank you.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful, great job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can check for dates in July if that would help.???


Thank you Jeanette, but that's okay, we go to Yellowstone the first week of July, and Carly will be here until the 1st of August or so, so we'll just save our pennies for next year, and the dates next year shouldn't be an issue as Carly won't be here next year. 
But I'll get somethings together and send to you for the silent auction and the give away table.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto, if this is the time.


thewren said:


> she has struggled for a long time. i hope it is an easy and quiet passing. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Assuming the date is in June but can you give the exact dates again please.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hello. Good to hear from you.
> 
> KAP (Knit-a-palooza) began 6 years ago as a way for those of us on the tea party (and extended groups) to get together in person. We travel to Defiance, OH to the Hampton Inn and spend Friday & Saturday enjoying each other's company, crafting experiences, eating (of course) and spending some time with Sam and his family. We try to have a mixture of prepared and casual events so everyone is busy. We get there by car pools, airport pick-ups and day travel for those close enough. Give me a call and I can show you photos and personal experiences.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures; just love the views of the mountains. Those socks are gorgeous!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
> It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo.
> Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read.
> I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is highly unlikely that I will be attending KAP this year either.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I won't be going either, but too bad that Omaha is so far from Torrington, I'd meet up with you for a few hours.


 :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
> It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo.
> Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read.
> I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


Looks my sort of country- not sure about the altitude though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is better to at least know as you say. Sad situation for you.


It sure is, Cathy- barely know if I would recognise him now- he has altered so. Photographs can catch such chance expressions- I would know his tattoos though- they are not professionally done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad that you are also cooler today as well. I have Jeans and 2 tops on today... 18c here after 35c yesterday. Still blowing a hooly. :sm19:


We are still around 24C barely any wind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Jeanette, but that's okay, we go to Yellowstone the first week of July, and Carly will be here until the 1st of August or so, so we'll just save our pennies for next year, and the dates next year shouldn't be an issue as Carly won't be here next year.
> But I'll get somethings together and send to you for the silent auction and the give away table.


Thank you. You and Marla will be missed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
> It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo.
> Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read.
> I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


Lovely pictures and the socks are gorgeous


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Assuming the date is in June but can you give the exact dates again please.


June 29-30.

I'll be arriving on Thursday and departing with everyone on Sunday after breakfast. I'm still waiting on The Hampton Inn to confirm room rates, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, he certainly has aged, he looks happy, wonder how much the dementia has progressed since he was last with you.
> It's good that you've found updated photos of him, so you know that he is thinner but seemingly okay, but it has to be equally hard to see them and know you can't talk with him, at the very least.
> HUGS Julie!!!!!!


Thank you for the hugs, Kaye Jo! Some for you too, as you wait for things to resolve for Christopher.
It is hard just not knowing, but doubting anyone would tell me anything honestly, in any case.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is highly unlikely that I will be attending KAP this year either.
> 
> :sm03:


I'm getting very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pictures; just love the views of the mountains. Those socks are gorgeous!


It was so nice and clear once the fog lifted. 
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is highly unlikely that I will be attending KAP this year either.
> 
> :sm03:


That's too bad, but you've had a lot of expenses this year, so it's understandable. Hopefully you and Marianne, and Mary and Matthew will be able to go next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks my sort of country- not sure about the altitude though!


Only about 5000ft there, but get into the mountains and it's up to 12,000 feet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. You and Marla will be missed.


Thank you, we'll miss you all too, but we'll really look forward to 2019.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for the hugs, Kaye Jo! Some for you too, as you wait for things to resolve for Christopher.
> It is hard just not knowing, but doubting anyone would tell me anything honestly, in any case.


You are welcome and thank you. 
Unfortunately, it's such a sad situation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Leo is Althea's cat?


Correct.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew, as I wrote it- you would be having worse!
> 
> I found another photo of Fale posted about the 8th of this month, it is so hard not seeing the change day by day, and being used to it- seeing it in fits and starts makes it glaringly obvious.


He is looking older and frailer. But He really does look happy and cared for (not just for the camera). You can see, especially in the first photo that you could never manage to give him the care he needs now. But so sad that you can't keep contact with him (or at least be kept aware of how he is going).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope your change is for the positive and not the negative.


Overall positive I think but some areas such as the environment will be a lot worse. Well IMHO!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


That doesn't sound good- praying for them all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has got heat and hot water again , the plumber had to order a new part but he has done a quick fix for now , it's slightly leaking so they have to keep a watch on the bowl underneath it but at least they are warm again , it's been horrendous weather here , poor youngest had to go to work , he got there ok hopefully it won't be to bad coming home


Good that the plumber was able to get them heat to tide them over.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't realize how late it is getting. Will be keeping all in prayer, especially little Bella and her family. Headed to bed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


That's fabulous!!!!! Congratulations to both of them!!! How exciting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't realize how late it is getting. Will be keeping all in prayer, especially little Bella and her family. Headed to bed. TTYL


Sweet dreams!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party JlsH - we hope you had a good time enjoying a cuppa with us. we hope to see you again whenever you are online. fresh hot tea is always available and there will always be an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



JlsH said:


> Beautiful, great job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Great news. Congratulations to them both.

And sleep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to the two girls - that is quite an accomplishment. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to miss seeing you and marla - and 'your little dog too'. it will be quite a reunion next year. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I won't be going either, but too bad that Omaha is so far from Torrington, I'd meet up with you for a few hours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have an older kindle fire and a ceasefire that I got a year ago,and the iPhone. If I'm not on my laptop here, I am usually on the phone.


That wasn't supposed to say ceasefire! I have a newer version of the Fire.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I also have the google photo app. I will have to go through the drop box and the rest of my photos to make sure everything is backed up. Thanks for the help.


You are welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to miss seeing you and marla - and 'your little dog too'. it will be quite a reunion next year. --- sam


We'll miss you all too, but you are right, 2019 will be wonderful to get together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Congratulations to both girls!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I’m glad your son is home safe & your middle son has heat. Hope your weather is better soon.

Gwen, congratulations to your GD & niece

So sorry to hear poor little Bella is in such a bad state, that poor family has had so much misery. I hope she either improves quickly or goes peacefully, no child should have to suffer so much.

Kaye, great socks & lovely scenery, I love the mountains, don’t think I’d want to live in them but so pretty to visit.

We went to friends for supper & had a great visit, then picked up the GKs, I just got them to bed, they were both worn out, up early & DS took them ice fishing


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


Oh Pacer, what a difficult time. Bella means so much to so many and their hearts must be breaking. Glad the family is with her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very still here, today. But it is marginally cooler- I think it is possible I was a bit dehydrated- because I was headachey, I have been drinking as much as I can, since. I really enjoy spring and autumn though, it's the extremes of summer I find hard. Winter I can bundle up.There is a limit to what you can take off in summer.


Also, humid heat is hard to take and I do think you have been having quite high humidity.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations on becomine a Canadian Citizen. Just am amazing account of what you and others have been through.


Thank you Grannypeg. I know I have gone through nothing compared to those who are political refugees. It has been quite a journey though and I am so proud to be a citizen now. YAY!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a strong woman that lady is! It sounds like the ceremony was quite moving. The photo of your family shows how proud they are of you and it is going around the world via KP. :sm24:


Thank you. Wow, you are right. Yes, it is already around the world with just our KTP members.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you have radiators daralene? --- sam


I have the, oh what is it called, a heating bar that goes along the baseboards (baseboard heating?) in the basement as we had heat added in down there. That uses hot water that goes through it. The rest of the house is hot air coming out the vents. That furnace can do both so we could have the baseboard heat added into various rooms if we had the money, but we are satisfied as it is. None of the high standing radiators like we had when we were first married.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The wind is blowing so hard here that I heard noises coming through the pipes in the bathroom , first time I've ever heard that


Now that is a strong wind for sure. We've been windy too and I'm afraid we keep sending weather over to you. I know we aren't the only ones though but it sure will be nice when we send you over some nice weather fronts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well thank goodness we are cooler now.... it was still 25c overnight till 6am and now at 9am it is only 18c. AND it is RAINING!! Woo hoo. I dont think we will get a real lot but every bit helps it is steady now. There are a couple of bushfires in Western District at the moment but hopefully they get them under control. I see NSW is at risk of extreme conditions today also... Sydney forecast to hit 41c. UGH.
> 
> I will potter about at home this morning and see DD and kids this afternoon for a while. I will go back to my volunteering tomorrow, am looking foreward to it as I miss everyone there....
> 
> I think I have been actually grieving for my mum for about 12 months really if you know what I mean. She was so tired and frail and just sitting there having everything done for her... It is still final though and I will get used to it I suppose.


Yes, sadly I do know what you mean. It can really affect you in so many ways. Healing Hugs for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> The most recent update on Bella from 10 minutes ago indicates that she crashed on her way to recovery. She has a fungal infection from her stomach that has passed into the blood stream and now is having problems with blood clotting. She is totally unconscious and her condition is very grim. My heart is heavy tonight. Please pray for her and her family as well as my family who loves her so dearly. I am so glad that I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with her a few weeks ago and was able to enjoy watching her play with Cole.


Just heartbreaking. Prayers on their way for this precious little girl. She has suffered her whole life and still touched the hearts of so many. Prayers for you too as I know this is so hard on you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


Sorry you had that stress. That is the part of winter I dislike so much, the driving. Inside by the fire looking out the windows, I love it. But driving is so dangerous when the roads are bad like that. Glad he is safely home. A long 20 minutes for sure. Hope he can get a cell phone that you can use with bluetooth in the car, hands off, and operate it by voice. You can tell it to call someone by name without touching the phone. Then he could let you know he is ok and save you that worry. Of course that means having blue tooth capable car and phone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Fantastic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Only about 5000ft there, but get into the mountains and it's up to 12,000 feet.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are welcome and thank you.
> Unfortunately, it's such a sad situation.


That is true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Correct.


I had a Leo a long time ago- saved him from starvation- had to feed him every hour or so at first- I was 12, and Mum did not think I would be able to do it- but he lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> He is looking older and frailer. But He really does look happy and cared for (not just for the camera). You can see, especially in the first photo that you could never manage to give him the care he needs now. But so sad that you can't keep contact with him (or at least be kept aware of how he is going).


There is no way I would be stupid enough to claim now that he should be living with me. Does not ease the ache though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Congratulations to them both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Also, humid heat is hard to take and I do think you have been having quite high humidity.


Around 60 to 70% many days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is good news - sounds like you really got the snow. ours is melted and gone. stay inside and be warm. ---sam


Was hoping ours would disappear too but it's still there this morning , still snowing and still blowing a gale . Luckily we don't have to be anywhere


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> cathy - one never gets used to it. i think it becomes a bit easier to live with in time - my mother has been gone over thirty years and i still miss her. take all the time you need to grieve - there is no time table - i actually think we grieve forever - just not with the intensity. and you are right - death is so final it takes my breath away. --- sam


I think you miss the people you love forever , it's been 46 years since my dad died and I still miss him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
> It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo.
> Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read.
> I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


Those socks are gorgeous Kaye Jo ,there is just something about the colour combination that makes them really stand out 
My socks are in time out , I messed up last night doing the heel , I realised I had started back in the round. by knitting backwards don't ask how I did it because I don't know just realised I was going in the opposite direction ,my left handed brain must have took over while I was busy staring at Gibbs , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


That is good news Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that is a strong wind for sure. We've been windy too and I'm afraid we keep sending weather over to you. I know we aren't the only ones though but it sure will be nice when we send you over some nice weather fronts.


Hopefully this will be the last and warm weather will be with us all soon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Those socks are gorgeous Kaye Jo ,there is just something about the colour combination that makes them really stand out
> My socks are in time out , I messed up last night doing the heel , I realised I had started back in the round. by knitting backwards don't ask how I did it because I don't know just realised I was going in the opposite direction ,my left handed brain must have took over while I was busy staring at Gibbs , ????


It's just that Gibbs is so very distracting. No wonder you couldn't concentrate on the socks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry you had that stress. That is the part of winter I dislike so much, the driving. Inside by the fire looking out the windows, I love it. But driving is so dangerous when the roads are bad like that. Glad he is safely home. A long 20 minutes for sure. Hope he can get a cell phone that you can use with bluetooth in the car, hands off, and operate it by voice. You can tell it to call someone by name without touching the phone. Then he could let you know he is ok and save you that worry. Of course that means having blue tooth capable car and phone.


He has that , but I was worried I would distract him from his driving , I finally gave in and called then saw his headlights come round the corner so I could breath again ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just that Gibbs is so very distracting. No wonder you couldn't concentrate on the socks.


Should have known better ????, going to try and sort it out now while the house is all quiet


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thankfully son is home 20 minutes later than usual and skidded twice but finally home safe , knew I should have taken him , think I've worn a delve in the floor with my pacing


Now, breathe! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
> It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo.
> Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read.
> I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


Great photos KayeJo. Love the mountains but not so keen on the fog!! Another pair of great socks too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


You have every right to be proud of them. Well done both girls.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully this will be the last and warm weather will be with us all soon


I hope so. I'm staying at DDs house this weekend with DGD as parents are away. It was snowing steadily when I went to bed last night and have woken up to a white garden. When I opened the door for the dogs to go out they just looked at me as if I was mad! Luckily I don't need to go anywhere today so we'll stay curled up in the warm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Well done to both of them! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry you had that stress. That is the part of winter I dislike so much, the driving. Inside by the fire looking out the windows, I love it. But driving is so dangerous when the roads are bad like that. Glad he is safely home. A long 20 minutes for sure. Hope he can get a cell phone that you can use with bluetooth in the car, hands off, and operate it by voice. You can tell it to call someone by name without touching the phone. Then he could let you know he is ok and save you that worry. Of course that means having blue tooth capable car and phone.


And one that understands you....I spend ages shouting at it before it finally does what I want!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I hope so. I'm staying at DDs house this weekend with DGD as parents are away. It was snowing steadily when I went to bed last night and have woken up to a white garden. When I opened the door for the dogs to go out they just looked at me as if I was mad! Luckily I don't need to go anywhere today so we'll stay curled up in the warm.


We woke to snow again this morning too, but only a light covering so hopefully it won't stay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Th young lady I mentioned a couple of days ago is now unconscious, but she was lucid for a short while after her twin arrived. All are praying that she will go quickly and peacefully to her heavenly father.
As I said to David hearing about Bella shows what a life this lady has had- God has done a lot through the extra 30 years of life she has had over Bella. But then Bella has impacted on many lives as well in her few short years. And she may still have more years ahead of her. But God has both in his hands and his timing is perfect, even if unfathomable to us.

My laptop is going to shut soon so I will close down and head to bed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My recent update on Bella is not good. She is in pediatric intensive care unit and is now only breathing by a ventilator. This is a tough weekend for me. I continue to pray for her and her family and think about them a lot right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Tell the girls congratulations from Matthew and me. That is fantastic.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went for breakfast with Chris, it's bitterly cold, slippery and icy out. Roll on summer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I hope so. I'm staying at DDs house this weekend with DGD as parents are away. It was snowing steadily when I went to bed last night and have woken up to a white garden. When I opened the door for the dogs to go out they just looked at me as if I was mad! Luckily I don't need to go anywhere today so we'll stay curled up in the warm.


We are at home in the warmth too , it's finally stopped snowing here so hopefully it will start to melt ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Went for breakfast with Chris, it's bitterly cold, slippery and icy out. Roll on summer.


Sounds like the whole of the U.K.is getting hopefully the last of the winter cold


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are to reach 76 F today; it is beautiful outside. And yes, Sam....I have on my flipflops/sandals....LOL. Last night when my cousin and her DH had gotten home they were put under a tornado warning. Thank God it missed them but they spent several hours huddled in the stairwell of the basement. She said it was quite a frightening experience.



Swedenme said:


> Was hoping ours would disappear too but it's still there this morning , still snowing and still blowing a gale . Luckily we don't have to be anywhere


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad your son is home safe & your middle son has heat. Hope your weather is better soon.
> 
> Gwen, congratulations to your GD & niece
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
I wouldn't mind living in the mountains if I never had to go outside when it was cold. lol Or if it just never got cold. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Those socks are gorgeous Kaye Jo ,there is just something about the colour combination that makes them really stand out
> My socks are in time out , I messed up last night doing the heel , I realised I had started back in the round. by knitting backwards don't ask how I did it because I don't know just realised I was going in the opposite direction ,my left handed brain must have took over while I was busy staring at Gibbs , ????


Thank you, I've loved that skein of yarn for as long as I've had it, probably close to two years, so glad I finally was able to do a pattern with it that didn't obscure either the colors or the pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great photos KayeJo. Love the mountains but not so keen on the fog!! Another pair of great socks too.


Thank you. 
The fog was awful, quite relieved when it lifted, thankfully no deer or anything came dashing out of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the twin made it in time. Keeping this family and Bella in prayers. You stated the situation so well.


darowil said:


> Th young lady I mentioned a couple of days ago is now unconscious, but she was lucid for a short while after her twin arrived. All are praying that she will go quickly and peacefully to her heavenly father.
> As I said to David hearing about Bella shows what a life this lady has had- God has done a lot through the extra 30 years of life she has had over Bella. But then Bella has impacted on many lives as well in her few short years. And she may still have more years ahead of her. But God has both in his hands and his timing is perfect, even if unfathomable to us.
> 
> My laptop is going to shut soon so I will close down and head to bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I hope so. I'm staying at DDs house this weekend with DGD as parents are away. It was snowing steadily when I went to bed last night and have woken up to a white garden. When I opened the door for the dogs to go out they just looked at me as if I was mad! Luckily I don't need to go anywhere today so we'll stay curled up in the warm.


A fun day in with DGD sounds like just what is ordered. My dogs did the same thing the other day, it was like, I thought we were going into spring...lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Th young lady I mentioned a couple of days ago is now unconscious, but she was lucid for a short while after her twin arrived. All are praying that she will go quickly and peacefully to her heavenly father.
> As I said to David hearing about Bella shows what a life this lady has had- God has done a lot through the extra 30 years of life she has had over Bella. But then Bella has impacted on many lives as well in her few short years. And she may still have more years ahead of her. But God has both in his hands and his timing is perfect, even if unfathomable to us.
> 
> My laptop is going to shut soon so I will close down and head to bed.


I'm so glad that her twin was able to be there and that she was lucid for a bit for her. 
So true, sad but true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My recent update on Bella is not good. She is in pediatric intensive care unit and is now only breathing by a ventilator. This is a tough weekend for me. I continue to pray for her and her family and think about them a lot right now.


That poor baby, her little body has certainly put up quite the fight, it has to be so hard on all of you, prayers and hugs and more prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are to reach 76 F today; it is beautiful outside. And yes, Sam....I have on my flipflops/sandals....LOL. Last night when my cousin and her DH had gotten home they were put under a tornado warning. Thank God it missed them but they spent several hours huddled in the stairwell of the basement. She said it was quite a frightening experience.


Lucky!!! I'm ready for a bit of at least 60's, yesterday was lovely, today is to be 49 so not too bad, but it was calling for 1-3 inches of snow tonight again. :sm16: 
I'm so glad that the tornado missed them, how terribly scary, and uncomfortable to be sure, especially with your DC's pain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> My recent update on Bella is not good. She is in pediatric intensive care unit and is now only breathing by a ventilator. This is a tough weekend for me. I continue to pray for her and her family and think about them a lot right now.


Prayers continue


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs, Mary. My thoughts and prayers are with Bella’s family and you and yours. Hopefully sweet Bella is at peace.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, congratulations to your DGD and DGN!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Congratulations to both girls!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Th young lady I mentioned a couple of days ago is now unconscious, but she was lucid for a short while after her twin arrived. All are praying that she will go quickly and peacefully to her heavenly father.
> As I said to David hearing about Bella shows what a life this lady has had- God has done a lot through the extra 30 years of life she has had over Bella. But then Bella has impacted on many lives as well in her few short years. And she may still have more years ahead of her. But God has both in his hands and his timing is perfect, even if unfathomable to us.
> 
> My laptop is going to shut soon so I will close down and head to bed.


It's good that her twin got there to say goodbye. I hope she passes quickly & pain free.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor little Bella, I hope she gets better soon or passes quickly, she’s suffered too much for one so little


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good grief, made breakfast a bit ago, the dogs made out good, I dropped 2 raw eggs, shells and all on the floor, so the clean up crew to the rescue, there were a couple catfish nuggets leftover from dinner last night, so they got those, I think I'll just sit and knit for a while, if I drop that I can't do too much damage as long as I don't get anybody with a dpn. :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, made breakfast a bit ago, the dogs made out good, I dropped 2 raw eggs, shells and all on the floor, so the clean up crew to the rescue, there were a couple catfish nuggets leftover from dinner last night, so they got those, I think I'll just sit and knit for a while, if I drop that I can't do too much damage as long as I don't get anybody with a dpn. :sm16:


Don't drop your knitting, the dogs might think it's more breakfast coming their way! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't drop your knitting, the dogs might think it's more breakfast coming their way! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: So very true!! lolol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Darlene, I am so proud of you and feel blessed to count you as a fellow-citizen and a loved sister-knitter. Your family quite a handsome one!
> 
> I am thinking that our first hot meal from our own kitchen will be pizzas--to help clear so much of the frozen items from one of our freezers in order to make room for foodstuffs from Second Harvest.
> 
> ...


It has been a long road for you and you have certainly earned some rest. I'm sure your regulars are looking forward to having pizza but also have been thankful for whatever you have been able to offer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We just got over 35c at 2.30pm.. very windy and to get gusts up to 100km...not good. Today is a total fire ban here and very high risk for bush fires. Cool change early morning they say. :sm12:


Oh, that is not good. I hope the wind drops soon and the temperature cools.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes me angry, too, Sonja- I seem to have so little power left, even though I am his wife- the family has been able to step in and sweep all that to one side. I did go the the local MP's office, on the 8th of this month- but as yet have heard nothing. Most people argue they can do nothing because I am the wrong side of the Tasman Sea.


It's so sad that you only see him via facebook. How cruel his family is to you. I hope you can get some assistance from the MP but, as you know, their pace is slow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry I have been missing these past weeks. I am working quite a bit right now. I got news about 1 1/2 hours ago that Bella is in poor condition. Her sister, Maddie, is being flown home from college and Hannah is on her way to the hospital. The rest of the family is already there.


That is sad news. I hope she has the strength to recover.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!
> We got back from Denver about an hour and half or so ago, David went fishing to try out his new fly rod, it's a good one, TFO and it's got a lifetime, no fault warranty, which we all know that with David's propensity for breaking the tips, it's a good thing. lol
> It was a beautiful day, we didn't get to go to the Museum though, as it shares parking with the Zoo and the city park, there was no parking to be found, oh well, next time and we'll plan to be there half and hour before they open and do both the museum and zoo.
> Now to get caught up, I think I have 10 or 12 pages to read.
> I took photos of the mountains Julie, I'll post them in just a bit, they are on my phone. :sm04:


The mountains look beautiful. I hope David catches some fish with his new rod.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The green bean thing you made was delish. Thanks ☺


Here’s a comment/text from my daughter..her label for the dish is less than inspiring, but a compliment nonetheless. I’m altering the recipe to add some chopped ham (less salty the better as the soy sauce and butter have salt) and some chopped onion and use real garlic rather than powdered for the next time. Definely will be added to menu rotations since it’s a complete meal by itself and also compliments grilled and roasted meats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The mountains look beautiful. I hope David catches some fish with his new rod.


There is a lot of snow up there on the mountains, none down low though. 
Lol!! He did!! He likes his new fishing rod a lot, I got the warranty all registered so now he's happy, wants me to put the paperwork in the safety deposit box. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he hasn't heard anything, I think/hope, that his attorney is digging up every stitch of info and paperwork that he can get his hands on.


I would have thought that his lawyer would inform Christopher of what he is doing. I hope you are right that he is digging for info.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news....My oldest DGD has been accepted at the University of Georgia! She graduates high school in June and will begin in January 2019. Also, my great niece, the same age, also just got excepted. Both girls are currently in the top 5 of their respective high school senior class. I'm very proud of them. Mya, my DGD, is the one that came to KAP with me last year.


Congratulations to both girls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would have thought that his lawyer would inform Christopher of what he is doing. I hope you are right that he is digging for info.


One would think so. 
He's the only lawyer in town that does felony charge defense, so he's probably pretty busy, and he has a spectacular record, but then this isn't exactly the crime capital of the world either. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There is a lot of snow up there on the mountains, none down low though.
> Lol!! He did!! He likes his new fishing rod a lot, I got the warranty all registered so now he's happy, wants me to put the paperwork in the safety deposit box. :sm16: :sm23:


Wow, he must really love that rod. Did you cook the fish?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:
 

> Wow, he must really love that rod. Did you cook the fish?


lol.
No, he caught and released, but he was enjoying it. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's so sad that you only see him via facebook. How cruel his family is to you. I hope you can get some assistance from the MP but, as you know, their pace is slow.


The family has a myth that I was going to put him in a Rest Home. The whole reason I agreed to him being in Australia at the beginning was because it avoided that outcome. It is very hard though when you have 5 people claiming a falsehood against you. 
Also they let us struggle on alone for years, help from one Great Niece only. 
I had been prepared to spend the rest of my time being there for him, that was why I deliberately set out to renew our vows- that was 26th May 2012, I will accept it is an awful lot easier on me, being responsible only for myself- but does not make what they have done any easier to live with.
If I have not heard in a month from the MP's office I will contact them again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe it but it it 55° outside. maybe it is getting ready for spring. hope your snow goes away quickly. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Was hoping ours would disappear too but it's still there this morning , still snowing and still blowing a gale . Luckily we don't have to be anywhere


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i can't believe it but it it 55° outside. maybe it is getting ready for spring. hope your snow goes away quickly. --- sam


Last nights snowfall was supposed to be the lot. From tomorrow temperatures should steadily rise. I can't believe, I've just looked out, and we've had another sprinkling of snow. Not looking forward to getting out at 7.30am to get DGD to school.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Walked Maya 45 min.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it was warmer than it is here. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Walked Maya 45 min.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I received a call as I was arriving at church. My nurse friend had just received a call from Kristin, Bella's mom. I was being asked to get into the church quickly and have the pastor call Kristin and Scott immediately. Bella had just coded but the doctor's were able to get her heart beating. Kristin was also looking for someone to go sit with her mom until the pastor could come and see her before heading to the hospital to see them. One of the church families was already at the hospital (about 90 minutes or more away) and another family was preparing to go. I chose to stay local and go sit with Kristin's mom since she knows me quite well. I didn't realize her mom was put on oxygen less than a week ago. I stopped and got a muffin and orange juice for her mom and then went to visit. I didn't tell any of the information about Bella coding and all of that as pastor said he was going to let her know that information. I did share pictures being posted from the hospital and then we talked about Matthew's art and how my boys were doing. She decided to get changed before pastor arrived since I caught her in her pajamas. She was so exhausted changing clothes that she needed to lay down for a short nap. I had to help her find a few things and I took care of her trash and put away the other muffin for her to eat later. Just as I was getting ready to leave her house I got word that Bella was put on ECMO to help her heart to beat. She came through that procedure well and is sedated for the time being. By the time I got to work, 15 minutes late, I heard from the other church family that they had arrived at the hospital and none of the family was being allowed in to see Bella. Only the chaplain was being allowed in to see Bella and talk with the family. The family that went over to the hospital took a meal for the family and also stress foods such as Swedish Fish and peanut M & M's. I knew that the M & M's were one of the common snacks that they thrive on during such times and the other family also knew about the entire family loving Swedish Fish. The two families that went have children who are close friends with the siblings of Bella so they are a great distraction for everyone. The kids that went over to the hospital are all respectful and obedient so not a problem having them there. I didn't realize I had to work today so that was quite interesting. Fortunately I didn't get into trouble.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I received a call as I was arriving at church. My nurse friend had just received a call from Kristin, Bella's mom. I was being asked to get into the church quickly and have the pastor call Kristin and Scott immediately. Bella had just coded but the doctor's were able to get her heart beating. Kristin was also looking for someone to go sit with her mom until the pastor could come and see her before heading to the hospital to see them. One of the church families was already at the hospital (about 90 minutes or more away) and another family was preparing to go. I chose to stay local and go sit with Kristin's mom since she knows me quite well. I didn't realize her mom was put on oxygen less than a week ago. I stopped and got a muffin and orange juice for her mom and then went to visit. I didn't tell any of the information about Bella coding and all of that as pastor said he was going to let her know that information. I did share pictures being posted from the hospital and then we talked about Matthew's art and how my boys were doing. She decided to get changed before pastor arrived since I caught her in her pajamas. She was so exhausted changing clothes that she needed to lay down for a short nap. I had to help her find a few things and I took care of her trash and put away the other muffin for her to eat later. Just as I was getting ready to leave her house I got word that Bella was put on ECMO to help her heart to beat. She came through that procedure well and is sedated for the time being. By the time I got to work, 15 minutes late, I heard from the other church family that they had arrived at the hospital and none of the family was being allowed in to see Bella. Only the chaplain was being allowed in to see Bella and talk with the family. The family that went over to the hospital took a meal for the family and also stress foods such as Swedish Fish and peanut M & M's. I knew that the M & M's were one of the common snacks that they thrive on during such times and the other family also knew about the entire family loving Swedish Fish. The two families that went have children who are close friends with the siblings of Bella so they are a great distraction for everyone. The kids that went over to the hospital are all respectful and obedient so not a problem having them there. I didn't realize I had to work today so that was quite interesting. Fortunately I didn't get into trouble.


I am praying hard for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I received a call as I was arriving at church. My nurse friend had just received a call from Kristin, Bella's mom. I was being asked to get into the church quickly and have the pastor call Kristin and Scott immediately. Bella had just coded but the doctor's were able to get her heart beating. Kristin was also looking for someone to go sit with her mom until the pastor could come and see her before heading to the hospital to see them. One of the church families was already at the hospital (about 90 minutes or more away) and another family was preparing to go. I chose to stay local and go sit with Kristin's mom since she knows me quite well. I didn't realize her mom was put on oxygen less than a week ago. I stopped and got a muffin and orange juice for her mom and then went to visit. I didn't tell any of the information about Bella coding and all of that as pastor said he was going to let her know that information. I did share pictures being posted from the hospital and then we talked about Matthew's art and how my boys were doing. She decided to get changed before pastor arrived since I caught her in her pajamas. She was so exhausted changing clothes that she needed to lay down for a short nap. I had to help her find a few things and I took care of her trash and put away the other muffin for her to eat later. Just as I was getting ready to leave her house I got word that Bella was put on ECMO to help her heart to beat. She came through that procedure well and is sedated for the time being. By the time I got to work, 15 minutes late, I heard from the other church family that they had arrived at the hospital and none of the family was being allowed in to see Bella. Only the chaplain was being allowed in to see Bella and talk with the family. The family that went over to the hospital took a meal for the family and also stress foods such as Swedish Fish and peanut M & M's. I knew that the M & M's were one of the common snacks that they thrive on during such times and the other family also knew about the entire family loving Swedish Fish. The two families that went have children who are close friends with the siblings of Bella so they are a great distraction for everyone. The kids that went over to the hospital are all respectful and obedient so not a problem having them there. I didn't realize I had to work today so that was quite interesting. Fortunately I didn't get into trouble.


I'm glad that there are children who are close friends to go be with the family, I'm sure Bella's siblings appreciate having them there. Good that you were able to sit with Kristen's mom and help her, and that you made it to work, good thing you stayed local. 
Prayers continue for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I received a call as I was arriving at church. My nurse friend had just received a call from Kristin, Bella's mom. I was being asked to get into the church quickly and have the pastor call Kristin and Scott immediately. Bella had just coded but the doctor's were able to get her heart beating. Kristin was also looking for someone to go sit with her mom until the pastor could come and see her before heading to the hospital to see them. One of the church families was already at the hospital (about 90 minutes or more away) and another family was preparing to go. I chose to stay local and go sit with Kristin's mom since she knows me quite well. I didn't realize her mom was put on oxygen less than a week ago. I stopped and got a muffin and orange juice for her mom and then went to visit. I didn't tell any of the information about Bella coding and all of that as pastor said he was going to let her know that information. I did share pictures being posted from the hospital and then we talked about Matthew's art and how my boys were doing. She decided to get changed before pastor arrived since I caught her in her pajamas. She was so exhausted changing clothes that she needed to lay down for a short nap. I had to help her find a few things and I took care of her trash and put away the other muffin for her to eat later. Just as I was getting ready to leave her house I got word that Bella was put on ECMO to help her heart to beat. She came through that procedure well and is sedated for the time being. By the time I got to work, 15 minutes late, I heard from the other church family that they had arrived at the hospital and none of the family was being allowed in to see Bella. Only the chaplain was being allowed in to see Bella and talk with the family. The family that went over to the hospital took a meal for the family and also stress foods such as Swedish Fish and peanut M & M's. I knew that the M & M's were one of the common snacks that they thrive on during such times and the other family also knew about the entire family loving Swedish Fish. The two families that went have children who are close friends with the siblings of Bella so they are a great distraction for everyone. The kids that went over to the hospital are all respectful and obedient so not a problem having them there. I didn't realize I had to work today so that was quite interesting. Fortunately I didn't get into trouble.


What a terrible situation that poor family is in again. So hard to know what to pray for in this situation. Peace for the family as they make decisions and face the outcomes of them.
How is Kristin going so soon after her surgery?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> One would think so.
> He's the only lawyer in town that does felony charge defense, so he's probably pretty busy, and he has a spectacular record, but then this isn't exactly the crime capital of the world either. lol


For each day that David is being held will be taken off of any time that he might have to serve.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> What a terrible situation that poor family is in again. So hard to know what to pray for in this situation. Peace for the family as they make decisions and face the outcomes of them.
> How is Kristin going so soon after her surgery?


I know that Scott and the other family from church are watching her as well. I am not sure how she is doing as the focus has been on Bella at this point. I know she is not very mobile and still has a walker. I would suspect that Scott has her in a wheelchair part of the time. Bella is still sedated and fighting a terrible infection.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i meant to say something when i read your post - not sure why i didn't but i think it would be great if you could come for the day. say again -why are you going to Nebraska? --- sam


We go to Nebraska the 1st week of July to visit my husband's parents. We don't see them for Christmas due to unpredictable weather. We only see them once a year. My husband's company typically shuts down the 1st week of July so it is our travel time. I asked him this morning if he would be okay with Matthew and I coming on Thursday and leaving Friday evening to come home. He seems okay with that. We will bring our give away table gift as well as pick up meat at the butcher shop. We will probably leave our white elephant gifts as well. I know that Matthew is already working on a white elephant gift idea. Maybe someone will get our white elephant gifts for us. Matthew could bring his cards for anyone who is interested in getting some while we are there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I received a call as I was arriving at church. My nurse friend had just received a call from Kristin, Bella's mom. I was being asked to get into the church quickly and have the pastor call Kristin and Scott immediately. Bella had just coded but the doctor's were able to get her heart beating. Kristin was also looking for someone to go sit with her mom until the pastor could come and see her before heading to the hospital to see them. One of the church families was already at the hospital (about 90 minutes or more away) and another family was preparing to go. I chose to stay local and go sit with Kristin's mom since she knows me quite well. I didn't realize her mom was put on oxygen less than a week ago. I stopped and got a muffin and orange juice for her mom and then went to visit. I didn't tell any of the information about Bella coding and all of that as pastor said he was going to let her know that information. I did share pictures being posted from the hospital and then we talked about Matthew's art and how my boys were doing. She decided to get changed before pastor arrived since I caught her in her pajamas. She was so exhausted changing clothes that she needed to lay down for a short nap. I had to help her find a few things and I took care of her trash and put away the other muffin for her to eat later. Just as I was getting ready to leave her house I got word that Bella was put on ECMO to help her heart to beat. She came through that procedure well and is sedated for the time being. By the time I got to work, 15 minutes late, I heard from the other church family that they had arrived at the hospital and none of the family was being allowed in to see Bella. Only the chaplain was being allowed in to see Bella and talk with the family. The family that went over to the hospital took a meal for the family and also stress foods such as Swedish Fish and peanut M & M's. I knew that the M & M's were one of the common snacks that they thrive on during such times and the other family also knew about the entire family loving Swedish Fish. The two families that went have children who are close friends with the siblings of Bella so they are a great distraction for everyone. The kids that went over to the hospital are all respectful and obedient so not a problem having them there. I didn't realize I had to work today so that was quite interesting. Fortunately I didn't get into trouble.


Prayers for all involved. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I discovered late this afternoon that I was on Jamie duty this evening so got dinner ready quickly and went over. It was snowing going over but hasn't settled, still very cold. Of course we'd been forecast as no more snow! We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> The mountains look beautiful. I hope David catches some fish with his new rod.


I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> For each day that David is being held will be taken off of any time that he might have to serve.


Christopher? Yes, that is a good thing, one reason his lawyer wanted him to stay in as this way the prosecutor will look at the amount of time he's been in and of course if they are able to get the charges dropped all together, so much the better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


That's a lovely blanket, I like the color and the pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, pretty blanket! Good job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz the blanket is beautiful; looks quite soft and cuddly. Nice work and sure to be appreciated. Is it for a family member? What is the stitch pattern; it really is lovely. I've started a shawl for myself using the new Plaid yarn from Yarn-Paradise; the yarn when knit is supposed to create a plaid pattern. Of course the pattern I'm using at the beginning and end of the shawl is a lace pattern so it doesn't yet show up. I've just finished the 24 rows of the beginning lace pattern and now have 55 inches of stockinette to do so hopefully it will make the plaid pattern. Crossing my fingers. I have way too many WIPs right now but just had to see if this yarn really did as advertised. Silly, right? I do like the pattern I'm using. It is called Fall Breeze Shawl Pattern by Denise Twumand is a freebie on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-breeze-shawl



budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We go to Nebraska the 1st week of July to visit my husband's parents. We don't see them for Christmas due to unpredictable weather. We only see them once a year. My husband's company typically shuts down the 1st week of July so it is our travel time. I asked him this morning if he would be okay with Matthew and I coming on Thursday and leaving Friday evening to come home. He seems okay with that. We will bring our give away table gift as well as pick up meat at the butcher shop. We will probably leave our white elephant gifts as well. I know that Matthew is already working on a white elephant gift idea. Maybe someone will get our white elephant gifts for us. Matthew could bring his cards for anyone who is interested in getting some while we are there.


It will be wonderful to see you both again. Please do have Matthew bring his cards. I'm sure something can be arranged re the white elephant gifts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


Lovely! Some lucky little boy will have a nice warm blanket!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


Lovely looking blanket-it looks soft. But can you see softness on a computer screen?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It will be wonderful to see you both again. Please do have Matthew bring his cards. I'm sure something can be arranged re the white elephant gifts.


I think you might like the new bunny cards. If you think about it, could you bring a good picture of one of your bunnies if you are willing to let Matthew draw from them.
I suspect that something could be arranged for the give away table and white elephant gifts. I suspect we will bring something for the charity auction as well. I hope everyone would be willing to let me propose that we do some charity for Bella's family even if she should not make it through this infection. The family will then have 2 children still getting immune system infusions and trying to make it through their own medical challenges.. .


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the blanket is beautiful; looks quite soft and cuddly. Nice work and sure to be appreciated. Is it for a family member? What is the stitch pattern; it really is lovely. I've started a shawl for myself using the new Plaid yarn from Yarn-Paradise; the yarn when knit is supposed to create a plaid pattern. Of course the pattern I'm using at the beginning and end of the shawl is a lace pattern so it doesn't yet show up. I've just finished the 24 rows of the beginning lace pattern and now have 55 inches of stockinette to do so hopefully it will make the plaid pattern. Crossing my fingers. I have way too many WIPs right now but just had to see if this yarn really did as advertised. Silly, right? I do like the pattern I'm using. It is called Fall Breeze Shawl Pattern by Denise Twumand is a freebie on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-breeze-shawl


What yarn are you using?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the blanket is beautiful; looks quite soft and cuddly. Nice work and sure to be appreciated. Is it for a family member? What is the stitch pattern; it really is lovely. I've started a shawl for myself using the new Plaid yarn from Yarn-Paradise; the yarn when knit is supposed to create a plaid pattern. Of course the pattern I'm using at the beginning and end of the shawl is a lace pattern so it doesn't yet show up. I've just finished the 24 rows of the beginning lace pattern and now have 55 inches of stockinette to do so hopefully it will make the plaid pattern. Crossing my fingers. I have way too many WIPs right now but just had to see if this yarn really did as advertised. Silly, right? I do like the pattern I'm using. It is called Fall Breeze Shawl Pattern by Denise Twumand is a freebie on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-breeze-shawl


That's really pretty Gwen, plaid or no, it will be lovely, but I'd love to see the plaid show up as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher? Yes, that is a good thing, one reason his lawyer wanted him to stay in as this way the prosecutor will look at the amount of time he's been in and of course if they are able to get the charges dropped all together, so much the better.


It also gives him time to think about his actions and not make the same mistake again hopefully. I do hope they drop the charges or give him a short time and community service. The short time would hopefully have been served by the time it goes to court.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Prayers for all involved. Take care of yourself too.


Thanks. I have struggled with taking time for myself this weekend as I try to work, help others, work, get some laundry done as well as wash dishes. I did cheat and pick up pizza for tonight. The boys went to get milk for me as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you might like the new bunny cards. If you think about it, could you bring a good picture of one of your bunnies if you are willing to let Matthew draw from them.
> I suspect that something could be arranged for the give away table and white elephant gifts. I suspect we will bring something for the charity auction as well. I hope everyone would be willing to let me propose that we do some charity for Bella's family even if she should not make it through this infection. The family will then have 2 children still getting immune system infusions and trying to make it through their own medical challenges.. .


I would be happy to provide a good picture of the rabbits, if they will cooperate!

I have no problem with your suggestions re Bella's family.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


Very nice what is the stitch?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a terrible situation that poor family is in again. So hard to know what to pray for in this situation. Peace for the family as they make decisions and face the outcomes of them.
> How is Kristin going so soon after her surgery?


Yes, so true...hard to know how to pray. The poor child and her family are suffering so much. May our Heavenly Father come to their aid and give them all comfort and peace.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maryanne is having a wisdom tooth this morning. Local in a chair so she has gone alone but I have told her to ring if she is not feeling too good after as she is not too far away. Need to be careful how much I suggest with her as she is very suggestible! But don't want her left if she is feeling a bit off after.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It also gives him time to think about his actions and not make the same mistake again hopefully. I do hope they drop the charges or give him a short time and community service. The short time would hopefully have been served by the time it goes to court.


Yes, if he'd have listened to everyone telling him to not mess with that girl, he'd not be in this mess, he needs to think a lot more. He drives me crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is having a wisdom tooth this morning. Local in a chair so she has gone alone but I have told her to ring if she is not feeling too good after as she is not too far away. Need to be careful how much I suggest with her as she is very suggestible! But don't want her left if she is feeling a bit off after.


I hope it goes easy and she's not feeling too bad afterward.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


Very pretty, Liz. Lucky baby????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> Very pretty, Liz. Lucky baby????


That shawl pattern is really pretty, Gwen. Looking forward to seeing how the yarn works out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My heart goes out to Bella and her family. I agree that it is hard to know how to pray. Sending love and prayers for what is right for Bella to happen. She is such a fighter and must have a really huge spirit to come back so many times and face her life. She may be tiny but she is amazing and the strength of a warrior.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you might like the new bunny cards. If you think about it, could you bring a good picture of one of your bunnies if you are willing to let Matthew draw from them.
> I suspect that something could be arranged for the give away table and white elephant gifts. I suspect we will bring something for the charity auction as well. I hope everyone would be willing to let me propose that we do some charity for Bella's family even if she should not make it through this infection. The family will then have 2 children still getting immune system infusions and trying to make it through their own medical challenges.. .


That's fine with me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


What a lovely blanket.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I have struggled with taking time for myself this weekend as I try to work, help others, work, get some laundry done as well as wash dishes. I did cheat and pick up pizza for tonight. The boys went to get milk for me as well.


You deserve some down time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> My heart goes out to Bella and her family. I agree that it is hard to know how to pray. Sending love and prayers for what is right for Bella to happen. She is such a fighter and must have a really huge spirit to come back so many times and face her life. She may be tiny but she is amazing and the strength of a warrior.


She sure is. I am glad that I could spend a few hours with her at the end of February as I got to see her happy and playful. She was so active the nurse had to remind her to be careful with her colostomy bag. She just picks it up and carries it around as she plays. Cole and Bella were playing prairie dogs or kitties or whatever animal they wanted to be and the would crawl and make animal noises. It was adorable. It is a great memory for me to hold onto as I know that she loves life with her family and they love her dearly as well. Seldom have I seen or heard the kids being negative towards each other. They are truly a loving and caring family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the blanket is beautiful; looks quite soft and cuddly. Nice work and sure to be appreciated. Is it for a family member? What is the stitch pattern; it really is lovely. I've started a shawl for myself using the new Plaid yarn from Yarn-Paradise; the yarn when knit is supposed to create a plaid pattern. Of course the pattern I'm using at the beginning and end of the shawl is a lace pattern so it doesn't yet show up. I've just finished the 24 rows of the beginning lace pattern and now have 55 inches of stockinette to do so hopefully it will make the plaid pattern. Crossing my fingers. I have way too many WIPs right now but just had to see if this yarn really did as advertised. Silly, right? I do like the pattern I'm using. It is called Fall Breeze Shawl Pattern by Denise Twumand is a freebie on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-breeze-shawl


Looks great Gwen.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> You deserve some down time.


I am hoping for some "me" time when Matthew and I travel next month. I love to drive so that will be fun for me. I love to see the countryside and the different communities. I found a yarn shop in Wisconsin that I can visit if I would like. I did hear from one of the ladies who attended my workshop last October. She is really getting back into knitting and having so much fun. She found a group on Ravelry to communicate with and really enjoys it. I need to help her find the knitting tea party. She would love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is having a wisdom tooth this morning. Local in a chair so she has gone alone but I have told her to ring if she is not feeling too good after as she is not too far away. Need to be careful how much I suggest with her as she is very suggestible! But don't want her left if she is feeling a bit off after.


Hope it is an easy extraction and she does well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> She sure is. I am glad that I could spend a few hours with her at the end of February as I got to see her happy and playful. She was so active the nurse had to remind her to be careful with her colostomy bag. She just picks it up and carries it around as she plays. Cole and Bella were playing prairie dogs or kitties or whatever animal they wanted to be and the would crawl and make animal noises. It was adorable. It is a great memory for me to hold onto as I know that she loves life with her family and they love her dearly as well. Seldom have I seen or heard the kids being negative towards each other. They are truly a loving and caring family.


That is so beautiful. Gave me chills to read it knowing what she is facing right now. How wonderful to know that every moment hasn't been suffering but it sounds like she enjoys life and her family so much. The beauty of that is knowing life is not all pain and she would certainly be an inspiration to so many, just thinking of her picking up her colostomy bag and being whatever animal she wanted. Beautiful. So glad you were there for that and that is a precious gift for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The green bean thing you made was delish. Thanks ☺
> 
> Here's a comment/text from my daughter..her label for the dish is less than inspiring, but a compliment nonetheless. I'm altering the recipe to add some chopped ham (less salty the better as the soy sauce and butter have salt) and some chopped onion and use real garlic rather than powdered for the next time. Definely will be added to menu rotations since it's a complete meal by itself and also compliments grilled and roasted meats.


Would like the recipe when you make the changes. Intrigued.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mary, there is nothing wrong about getting pizza; that was just smart????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Would like the recipe when you make the changes. Intrigued.


From page 1:

Tonight's dinner:

3 pieces of bacon - diced and browned
4 small red potatoes - washed and cubed
3 large handfuls of frozen green beans
1/2 small onion - diced
1 small can diced tomatoes
4 T soy sauce
1/4 Cup brown sugar
2 T crushed garlic
1 t black pepper

After bacon is browned, remove from skillet and saute onion and potatoes in the bacon grease. Add green beans on top of potatoes and onions and then browned bacon. Mix the tomatoes with the brown sugar, garlic powder, soy sauce and pepper and pour over the top. Mix and roast for about 40 minutes or until potatoes and green beans are tender. I stirred one time in the middle of cooking. I may use diced ham in it the next time. It's delicious.

Edit: I'll probably play with adding some additional spices. Maybe a pinch of ginger, paprika, Chinese 5-spice, Dijon mustard, etc. just to add some savory to offset the sweetness of the brown sugar.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene Ijust read your story about becoming a citizen! and the woman you met It is so moving! congratulations on your new citizenship! It must have been a wonderful experience meeting the others and hearing their stories! 
I got out my old computer to see if it still works and it's acting up some but hopefully I'll get to read a little more. I see you have knitapalooza set for June. I hope I can make it. I'll be staying with my brother in Florida for a week in june (he has Altzhiemers) while my sis in law gets a break from caregiving. she really needs a break Prayers appreciated.
Joy I'm glad Elm passed inspection. I'm sure that's a big relief. I'd still like to visit you there I don't know the location though. 
It sure feels good to connect with all of you again on the tea party I'll keep reading for a while then I better be off to bed.
We had quite an adventure with our baby goats this year I'm going to try again to get a picture on here but not sure I can do it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just realized I need to renew my virus support soon Does anyone know of a good one that doesn't slow the computer down?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary I just read about Bella I will be praying for her and the family and you all too, it must be so hard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope the wisdom tooth doesn’t cause Maryann too much trouble

Gwen pretty shawl

Liz, great blanket

GKs went to other grandparents at 5 ãs they were having other family for supper & wanted them there


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope the wisdom tooth doesn't cause Maryann too much trouble
> 
> Gwen pretty shawl
> 
> ...


Did DGD get a lot of sewing done while she was with you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a lovely blanket, I like the color and the pattern.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, pretty blanket! Good job.


Thanks. I hope to make a bonnet too before the baby arrives.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Daralene Ijust read your story about becoming a citizen! and the woman you met It is so moving! congratulations on your new citizenship! It must have been a wonderful experience meeting the others and hearing their stories!
> I got out my old computer to see if it still works and it's acting up some but hopefully I'll get to read a little more. I see you have knitapalooza set for June. I hope I can make it. I'll be staying with my brother in Florida for a week in june (he has Altzhiemers) while my sis in law gets a break from caregiving. she really needs a break Prayers appreciated.
> Joy I'm glad Elm passed inspection. I'm sure that's a big relief. I'd still like to visit you there I don't know the location though.
> It sure feels good to connect with all of you again on the tea party I'll keep reading for a while then I better be off to bed.
> We had quite an adventure with our baby goats this year I'm going to try again to get a picture on here but not sure I can do it.


Prayers for your brother


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just realized I need to renew my virus support soon Does anyone know of a good one that doesn't slow the computer down?


Avast. You can get a free version. I pay for mine as I use some of the extra services.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

TThnk ;you computers being stupid going to sign off


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Daralene Ijust read your story about becoming a citizen! and the woman you met It is so moving! congratulations on your new citizenship! It must have been a wonderful experience meeting the others and hearing their stories!
> I got out my old computer to see if it still works and it's acting up some but hopefully I'll get to read a little more. I see you have knitapalooza set for June. I hope I can make it. I'll be staying with my brother in Florida for a week in june (he has Altzhiemers) while my sis in law gets a break from caregiving. she really needs a break Prayers appreciated.
> Joy I'm glad Elm passed inspection. I'm sure that's a big relief. I'd still like to visit you there I don't know the location though.
> It sure feels good to connect with all of you again on the tea party I'll keep reading for a while then I better be off to bed.
> We had quite an adventure with our baby goats this year I'm going to try again to get a picture on here but not sure I can do it.


It's good that you can go and stay with your DB for a week to give your DS a break, I'm sure she greatly appreciates it. Definitely praying.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the blanket is beautiful; looks quite soft and cuddly. Nice work and sure to be appreciated. Is it for a family member? What is the stitch pattern; it really is lovely. I've started a shawl for myself using the new Plaid yarn from Yarn-Paradise; the yarn when knit is supposed to create a plaid pattern. Of course the pattern I'm using at the beginning and end of the shawl is a lace pattern so it doesn't yet show up. I've just finished the 24 rows of the beginning lace pattern and now have 55 inches of stockinette to do so hopefully it will make the plaid pattern. Crossing my fingers. I have way too many WIPs right now but just had to see if this yarn really did as advertised. Silly, right? I do like the pattern I'm using. It is called Fall Breeze Shawl Pattern by Denise Twumand is a freebie on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-breeze-shawl


Oh that is lovely pattern, Gwen and the yarn looks so nice. I'm looking forward to seeing how the plaid pattern shows up. The blanket I'm making is for a friend. The pattern is Avaya Knit Baby Blanket. It's a free pattern I found just browsing. It's a very simple pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lovely! Some lucky little boy will have a nice warm blanket!


Thanks. I just have to find a bonnet pattern to go with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely looking blanket-it looks soft. But can you see softness on a computer screen?


Thank you. It is very soft.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you might like the new bunny cards. If you think about it, could you bring a good picture of one of your bunnies if you are willing to let Matthew draw from them.
> I suspect that something could be arranged for the give away table and white elephant gifts. I suspect we will bring something for the charity auction as well. I hope everyone would be willing to let me propose that we do some charity for Bella's family even if she should not make it through this infection. The family will then have 2 children still getting immune system infusions and trying to make it through their own medical challenges.. .


I haven't seen Matthew's drawing lately. How is it progressing? If you arrange something for Bella's family, I would very much like to be included.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> What yarn are you using?


It's Bernat Baby Sport and is very soft and is 100% acrylic so she can just throw it in the wash.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It also gives him time to think about his actions and not make the same mistake again hopefully. I do hope they drop the charges or give him a short time and community service. The short time would hopefully have been served by the time it goes to court.


I hope the court will be lenient.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very nice what is the stitch?


It's a very simple pattern. Cast on 125, knit 10 rows. Then row 1 knit, row 2 k10, purl to last 10 and knit. Row 3 knit. Row 4 knit 10, purl 1, k1, p1 to last 10 then knit. These 4 are repeated until you reach desired length and then knit 10 rows, bind off. It's one of those mindless patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne is having a wisdom tooth this morning. Local in a chair so she has gone alone but I have told her to ring if she is not feeling too good after as she is not too far away. Need to be careful how much I suggest with her as she is very suggestible! But don't want her left if she is feeling a bit off after.


I hope all went well for her. Sometimes a wisdom tooth extraction can be very painful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Very pretty, Liz. Lucky baby????


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a lovely blanket.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From page 1:
> 
> Tonight's dinner:
> 
> ...


I might try that tomorrow. I have all the ingredients except the beans which I can easily get.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope the wisdom tooth doesn't cause Maryann too much trouble
> 
> Gwen pretty shawl
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Avast. You can get a free version. I pay for mine as I use some of the extra services.


I'm using the free version right now. What are the extras that you are getting?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ecmo? --- sam



pacer said:


> I received a call as I was arriving at church. My nurse friend had just received a call from Kristin, Bella's mom. I was being asked to get into the church quickly and have the pastor call Kristin and Scott immediately. Bella had just coded but the doctor's were able to get her heart beating. Kristin was also looking for someone to go sit with her mom until the pastor could come and see her before heading to the hospital to see them. One of the church families was already at the hospital (about 90 minutes or more away) and another family was preparing to go. I chose to stay local and go sit with Kristin's mom since she knows me quite well. I didn't realize her mom was put on oxygen less than a week ago. I stopped and got a muffin and orange juice for her mom and then went to visit. I didn't tell any of the information about Bella coding and all of that as pastor said he was going to let her know that information. I did share pictures being posted from the hospital and then we talked about Matthew's art and how my boys were doing. She decided to get changed before pastor arrived since I caught her in her pajamas. She was so exhausted changing clothes that she needed to lay down for a short nap. I had to help her find a few things and I took care of her trash and put away the other muffin for her to eat later. Just as I was getting ready to leave her house I got word that Bella was put on ECMO to help her heart to beat. She came through that procedure well and is sedated for the time being. By the time I got to work, 15 minutes late, I heard from the other church family that they had arrived at the hospital and none of the family was being allowed in to see Bella. Only the chaplain was being allowed in to see Bella and talk with the family. The family that went over to the hospital took a meal for the family and also stress foods such as Swedish Fish and peanut M & M's. I knew that the M & M's were one of the common snacks that they thrive on during such times and the other family also knew about the entire family loving Swedish Fish. The two families that went have children who are close friends with the siblings of Bella so they are a great distraction for everyone. The kids that went over to the hospital are all respectful and obedient so not a problem having them there. I didn't realize I had to work today so that was quite interesting. Fortunately I didn't get into trouble.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful blanket liz - lucky baby to get such a blanket. what pattern did you use liz? --- sam



budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what yarn did you use? --- sam

asked and answered.



budasha said:


> Thank you. It is very soft.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it goes easy and she's not feeling too bad afterward.


Didn't work. It was harder than he expected and she didn't cope well. So having sedation on Wednesday to remove the tooth which means she needs to be with someone for 24 hours after. So a strong likelihood I won't get to my Thursday knitting. I can't see her feeling up to going. She does in theory come. Well she's probably been as often as me this year! But she doesn't cope well with things like this so can't see her thinking she could go. 
Must check out the couch as Althea's to see if it can be slept on. Otherwise I will need to sleep on Maryanne's floor as our spare bed is currently buried.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I discovered late this afternoon that I was on Jamie duty this evening so got dinner ready quickly and went over. It was snowing going over but hasn't settled, still very cold. Of course we'd been forecast as no more snow! We'll see what happens tomorrow.


Fingers crossed you did not get any more snow , we have still got snow on the ground but thankfully no more overnight. It's beautiful blue skies out there this morning hopefully it will be a nice day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


Blanket is lovely Liz , I like the stitch pattern you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the blanket is beautiful; looks quite soft and cuddly. Nice work and sure to be appreciated. Is it for a family member? What is the stitch pattern; it really is lovely. I've started a shawl for myself using the new Plaid yarn from Yarn-Paradise; the yarn when knit is supposed to create a plaid pattern. Of course the pattern I'm using at the beginning and end of the shawl is a lace pattern so it doesn't yet show up. I've just finished the 24 rows of the beginning lace pattern and now have 55 inches of stockinette to do so hopefully it will make the plaid pattern. Crossing my fingers. I have way too many WIPs right now but just had to see if this yarn really did as advertised. Silly, right? I do like the pattern I'm using. It is called Fall Breeze Shawl Pattern by Denise Twumand is a freebie on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-breeze-shawl


Shawl is looking good Gwen , hopefully the plaid will show more as you go along


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher? Yes, that is a good thing, one reason his lawyer wanted him to stay in as this way the prosecutor will look at the amount of time he's been in and of course if they are able to get the charges dropped all together, so much the better.


If all charges are dropped, would he get some sort of compensation for the time he's been held?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, made it to school and back home this morning without mishap. I'm now enjoying my breakfast and looking out the window at a winter wonderland. We had more snow last night in spite of the weathermen saying no more. The sun is shining already at 8.30am with blue skies. The temperature is set to steadily rise all through this week. Maybe by the end of the week we will have spring! Woohoo!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rather that posting the photos yet again, here is a link to the topic I started, showing what I have been knitting lately.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531120-1.html


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are to reach 76 F today; it is beautiful outside. And yes, Sam....I have on my flipflops/sandals....LOL. Last night when my cousin and her DH had gotten home they were put under a tornado warning. Thank God it missed them but they spent several hours huddled in the stairwell of the basement. She said it was quite a frightening experience.


 :sm06: Oh my, so glad it missed them but how frightening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that there are children who are close friends to go be with the family, I'm sure Bella's siblings appreciate having them there. Good that you were able to sit with Kristen's mom and help her, and that you made it to work, good thing you stayed local.
> Prayers continue for all.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've been working on a baby blanket and am almost finished. It's for a boy.


That is lovely, I really like the pattern. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz the blanket is beautiful; looks quite soft and cuddly. Nice work and sure to be appreciated. Is it for a family member? What is the stitch pattern; it really is lovely. I've started a shawl for myself using the new Plaid yarn from Yarn-Paradise; the yarn when knit is supposed to create a plaid pattern. Of course the pattern I'm using at the beginning and end of the shawl is a lace pattern so it doesn't yet show up. I've just finished the 24 rows of the beginning lace pattern and now have 55 inches of stockinette to do so hopefully it will make the plaid pattern. Crossing my fingers. I have way too many WIPs right now but just had to see if this yarn really did as advertised. Silly, right? I do like the pattern I'm using. It is called Fall Breeze Shawl Pattern by Denise Twumand is a freebie on Ravelry. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-breeze-shawl


Very very nice Gwen. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't work. It was harder than he expected and she didn't cope well. So having sedation on Wednesday to remove the tooth which means she needs to be with someone for 24 hours after. So a strong likelihood I won't get to my Thursday knitting. I can't see her feeling up to going. She does in theory come. Well she's probably been as often as me this year! But she doesn't cope well with things like this so can't see her thinking she could go.
> Must check out the couch as Althea's to see if it can be slept on. Otherwise I will need to sleep on Maryanne's floor as our spare bed is currently buried.


Oh dear, well I hope it all goes well on Wed for her and you manage good sleeping arrangements for night time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather that posting the photos yet again, here is a link to the topic I started, showing what I have been knitting lately.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531120-1.html


Beautiful work Julie.. they are all gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, well I hope it all goes well on Wed for her and you manage good sleeping arrangements for night time.


As I suspected the couch here is a sofa bed so she will come here- much the best arrangement. Fortunately Leo seems to sleep in the bathroom often so he won't too bothered by having someone in the other room.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As I suspected the couch here is a sofa bed so she will come here- much the best arrangement. Fortunately Leo seems to sleep in the bathroom often so he won't too bothered by having someone in the other room.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather that posting the photos yet again, here is a link to the topic I started, showing what I have been knitting lately.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531120-1.html


I saw these Julie they are lovely


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he hasn't heard anything, I think/hope, that his attorney is digging up every stitch of info and paperwork that he can get his hands on.


It must be torture for him waiting. The weeks must seem like months to him. The lessons of life can be hard and often the test comes before the lesson, making life a hard master. Thinking of you. I know it is difficult but your courage and wisdom inspire me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so glad your cousin and DH got home ok and the tornado didn't strike them. I know you are a lot warmer than us with getting tornadoes already. We are still blanketed in snow. I'm hoping it won't be a terrible tornado/hurricane season for all of you as the weather changes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, made it to school and back home this morning without mishap. I'm now enjoying my breakfast and looking out the window at a winter wonderland. We had more snow last night in spite of the weathermen saying no more. The sun is shining already at 8.30am with blue skies. The temperature is set to steadily rise all through this week. Maybe by the end of the week we will have spring! Woohoo!!


Glad you made it there and back safely. I hope the same thing, that we finally have Spring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is called Plaid and is acrylic. I ordered it from Yarn-Paradise.com (Ice Yarns from Turkey).


pacer said:


> What yarn are you using?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll post another picture as I get farther along. I'm hoping it does show up plaid. If you go to www.yarn-paradise.com, select "Yarn Tags" at the top of the page then when that opens select "acrylic" it is listed and called Plaid. Scroll down and there will be an option to see "Knitting Samples" and you can see what it is supposed to look like when knit. I'm sure crossing my fingers!


Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty Gwen, plaid or no, it will be lovely, but I'd love to see the plaid show up as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this as when I checked the name on Ravelry it says the pattern had now been retired and no longer available. I think it would look nice made narrower as a shawl. Thanks again!


budasha said:


> It's a very simple pattern. Cast on 125, knit 10 rows. Then row 1 knit, row 2 k10, purl to last 10 and knit. Row 3 knit. Row 4 knit 10, purl 1, k1, p1 to last 10 then knit. These 4 are repeated until you reach desired length and then knit 10 rows, bind off. It's one of those mindless patterns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> I saw these Julie they are lovely


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't work. It was harder than he expected and she didn't cope well. So having sedation on Wednesday to remove the tooth which means she needs to be with someone for 24 hours after. So a strong likelihood I won't get to my Thursday knitting. I can't see her feeling up to going. She does in theory come. Well she's probably been as often as me this year! But she doesn't cope well with things like this so can't see her thinking she could go.
> Must check out the couch as Althea's to see if it can be slept on. Otherwise I will need to sleep on Maryanne's floor as our spare bed is currently buried.


Oh no! Well hopefully with the sedation will help it to go much easier and she'll have a spectacularly quick recovery. Hopefully the couch will fill the bill, I'd loan you my air mattress, but I'm a bit far a way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed you did not get any more snow , we have still got snow on the ground but thankfully no more overnight. It's beautiful blue skies out there this morning hopefully it will be a nice day


The 1-3 inches we were to get last night, didn't show up, I'm hoping that it doesn't decide to show up today, it's chilly enough out there to support it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I suspected the couch here is a sofa bed so she will come here- much the best arrangement. Fortunately Leo seems to sleep in the bathroom often so he won't too bothered by having someone in the other room.


That works out well. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the wisdom tooth extraction goes well for your DD Margaret. I've been through that with 2 of my girls and myself. I'll be staying Tues. night with the grandkids and taking youngest DGS to his baseball game that evening. I'll try to remember to take my laptop and stay in touch. I'm heading to the stretching exercise class in just a few minutes. Today is a rainy day and only getting up to mid 60s F. Daralene, yes we are entering our tornado season since the high and low temperatures are really having fun fluctuating. Looking ahead for the week our predicted low should be mid 50s and then highs upper 60s-low 70s and rain almost every day...yuck but I'm sure the plants love it (the rain that is). Gracie, the labradoodle will certainly enjoy the rain too. She is such a funny dog. Will just lie out in the grass looking up into the sky as it rains. She then "shares the wet and mud" when she comes in. Have towels over the sofas hoping to cut down on the muddy mess! Gotta love that silly dog though. Well, time to head out so TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It must be torture for him waiting. The weeks must seem like months to him. The lessons of life can be hard and often the test comes before the lesson, making life a hard master. Thinking of you. I know it is difficult but your courage and wisdom inspire me.


Thank you. I hope it is torture for him, I hope he's really not enjoying it, so that way he'll think long and hard when he thinks about what kind of woman he wants to hook up with, and anything else stupid he might think of doing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful blanket liz - lucky baby to get such a blanket. what pattern did you use liz? --- sam


Thanks Sam. It's "Avaya knit baby blanket".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what yarn did you use? --- sam
> 
> asked and answered.


I should have read further.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blanket is lovely Liz , I like the stitch pattern you used


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is lovely, I really like the pattern. :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you made it there and back safely. I hope the same thing, that we finally have Spring.


It's still very cold here but there doesn't seem to be any snow in our future.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll post another picture as I get farther along. I'm hoping it does show up plaid. If you go to www.yarn-paradise.com, select "Yarn Tags" at the top of the page then when that opens select "acrylic" it is listed and called Plaid. Scroll down and there will be an option to see "Knitting Samples" and you can see what it is supposed to look like when knit. I'm sure crossing my fingers!


That does look very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for posting this as when I checked the name on Ravelry it says the pattern had now been retired and no longer available. I think it would look nice made narrower as a shawl. Thanks again!


That's strange because I just went hunting for baby blankets and it came up. Here's the website if you want to check it out:

http://woolandstitch.com/2016/09/avaya-knit-baby-blanket-worsted-pattern-free-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the wisdom tooth extraction goes well for your DD Margaret. I've been through that with 2 of my girls and myself. I'll be staying Tues. night with the grandkids and taking youngest DGS to his baseball game that evening. I'll try to remember to take my laptop and stay in touch. I'm heading to the stretching exercise class in just a few minutes. Today is a rainy day and only getting up to mid 60s F. Daralene, yes we are entering our tornado season since the high and low temperatures are really having fun fluctuating. Looking ahead for the week our predicted low should be mid 50s and then highs upper 60s-low 70s and rain almost every day...yuck but I'm sure the plants love it (the rain that is). Gracie, the labradoodle will certainly enjoy the rain too. She is such a funny dog. Will just lie out in the grass looking up into the sky as it rains. She then "shares the wet and mud" when she comes in. Have towels over the sofas hoping to cut down on the muddy mess! Gotta love that silly dog though. Well, time to head out so TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


I wish we were into the mid 60s. We need some rain here to get rid of the snow but sure don't want your tornados. I know what you mean about the muddy mess. I always have a towel at the door to clean Candy up before she sets foot inside. I have to make an appointment to have cysts removed from her back. I didn't know what was smelling so much but the cyst seems to be weeping and it smells awful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I hope it is torture for him, I hope he's really not enjoying it, so that way he'll think long and hard when he thinks about what kind of woman he wants to hook up with, and anything else stupid he might think of doing.


I hope his stay will be a wake-up call.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen, Kaye Jo, Liz & Julie - great knitting! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm using the free version right now. What are the extras that you are getting?


I have safe zone and clean up. I use the safe zone especially when I'm doing my banking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather that posting the photos yet again, here is a link to the topic I started, showing what I have been knitting lately.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531120-1.html


That will be a very lucky baby! Beautiful work as usual.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I suspected the couch here is a sofa bed so she will come here- much the best arrangement. Fortunately Leo seems to sleep in the bathroom often so he won't too bothered by having someone in the other room.


Sending good thoughts for Marianne for Wednesday.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, ECMO is a machine that gets extra oxygen to patients with breathing issues. I have been aware of it being used in neonatal intensive care units. I believe it is usually used for short term treatment.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's a very simple pattern. Cast on 125, knit 10 rows. Then row 1 knit, row 2 k10, purl to last 10 and knit. Row 3 knit. Row 4 knit 10, purl 1, k1, p1 to last 10 then knit. These 4 are repeated until you reach desired length and then knit 10 rows, bind off. It's one of those mindless patterns.


Thank you, it's very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Did DGD get a lot of sewing done while she was with you?


Not really, she was excited to get everything set up but we got company just after I set it up so she only sewed one seam, then was off to something else????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather that posting the photos yet again, here is a link to the topic I started, showing what I have been knitting lately.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531120-1.html


They are lovely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rather that posting the photos yet again, here is a link to the topic I started, showing what I have been knitting lately.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531120-1.html


Lucky baby, very nice, Julie


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I hope it is torture for him, I hope he's really not enjoying it, so that way he'll think long and hard when he thinks about what kind of woman he wants to hook up with, and anything else stupid he might think of doing.


You make me chuckle but yes I agree, seems some kids need to hit the absolute bottom before it sinks in. Hopefully with all his "free" time, lots of sinking in is happening.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful work Julie.. they are all gorgeous. :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these Julie they are lovely


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto


 :sm24: re the baby clothes I just knitted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen, Kaye Jo, Liz & Julie - great knitting! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will be a very lucky baby! Beautiful work as usual.


Thank you, Tami- now for the baby I offered to make a few bits and pieces for!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> They are lovely!


Thank you, Maatje!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, ECMO is extra corporeal mechanical oxygenation, it’s the heart lung machine that people are put on when they have open heart surgery. It’s sounds pretty scary that poor little Bella is on that 

Gwen, glad the tornado missed your cousin & her DH. Seems early in the season for tornadoes 

Liz, that new pattern for a blanket is really pretty. I’ve pretty much given up making knitted & crocheted baby blankets, most people here use those plush fleece blankets instead. My GD drags a fleece blanket with her when she goes in the vehicle

We got another couple of inches of fluffy snow overnight & there’s still a few flakes coming down, very grey this morning. It’s been quite warm the last few days, up near 0C/32F
Well, off to get the house tidied up again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lucky baby, very nice, Julie


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


Have a safe trip and all the best for your DD.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


Have a safe journey and enjoy the wedding.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, lovely scarf.
Margaret, hope MaryAnn well and extraction was easy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sorry to read extraction difficult and had to be rescheduled.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, have a wonderful time at DD’s wedding.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


Safe traveling ,and have a fantastic time 
Hope your Daughter has a wonderful long happy marriage


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


Congratulations and safe travels


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll post another picture as I get farther along. I'm hoping it does show up plaid. If you go to www.yarn-paradise.com, select "Yarn Tags" at the top of the page then when that opens select "acrylic" it is listed and called Plaid. Scroll down and there will be an option to see "Knitting Samples" and you can see what it is supposed to look like when knit. I'm sure crossing my fingers!


That was cool, I hope it shows up as well on your, it'll be fabulous. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wish we were into the mid 60s. We need some rain here to get rid of the snow but sure don't want your tornados. I know what you mean about the muddy mess. I always have a towel at the door to clean Candy up before she sets foot inside. I have to make an appointment to have cysts removed from her back. I didn't know what was smelling so much but the cyst seems to be weeping and it smells awful.


Oh yuck! That will cause a bad smell, hopefully they can get it taken care of quick, and no infection sets in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really, she was excited to get everything set up but we got company just after I set it up so she only sewed one seam, then was off to something else????????


That's too bad, but at least she got to sew a tiny bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You make me chuckle but yes I agree, seems some kids need to hit the absolute bottom before it sinks in. Hopefully with all his "free" time, lots of sinking in is happening.


Lol! He comes by it honestly, his grandfather and uncle were/are just as hard headed and just going along not really thinking about where the road is going. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


Have a safe and fabulous trip!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I haven't seen Matthew's drawing lately. How is it progressing? If you arrange something for Bella's family, I would very much like to be included.


Matthew's drawing is progressing nicely. My phone does not do well with Knitting Paradise so I can't post pictures easily now. I wait until I have time at home to get on here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla and I had to drop one of her dogs off at the vet for a dental, the mini bull terrier, then we ran out to Brown Sheep as I needed the reinforcing thread for David's socks, managed to get a book I've wanted for forever, a magazine I wanted and a skein of yarn to make Marla a pair of socks, she picked out the yarn, otherwise I'd have made her some out of stash. 
Then we ran to Safeway and back home, it's warmed up quite a bit, still chilly but not too bad, the dogs are outside playing. 
Now to finish David's sock and finish catching up with you lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Julie, was going to say that your baby items are fabulous!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, was going to say that your baby items are fabulous!!


Thank you Kaye Jo! It was a bit of a mission finding patterns that Iritana actually liked or wanted!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Sam, ECMO is a machine that gets extra oxygen to patients with breathing issues. I have been aware of it being used in neonatal intensive care units. I believe it is usually used for short term treatment.


Bella is on a ventilator for breathing and the ECMO is being used for maintaining the heart. I found out today that she is also now on continuous kidney dialysis. The parents are able to see her today which is a huge blessing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! It was a bit of a mission finding patterns that Iritana actually liked or wanted!


They are great choices, I love the little leggings with feet, but I love them all. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is on a ventilator for breathing and the ECMO is being used for maintaining the heart. I found out today that she is also now on continuous kidney dialysis. The parents are able to see her today which is a huge blessing.


It has to be especially hard if they weren't able to be in the room with her for a period of time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It has to be especially hard if they weren't able to be in the room with her for a period of time.


They were not allowed in to see her for awhile yesterday afternoon. Only the chaplain and hospital staff were allowed in during that time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - the baby outfits are lovely - she should stay nice and warm in them. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Rather that posting the photos yet again, here is a link to the topic I started, showing what I have been knitting lately.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531120-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> They were not allowed in to see her for awhile yesterday afternoon. Only the chaplain and hospital staff were allowed in during that time.


That has to be one of the hardest things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bobby is predicting snow on wednesday. i am hoping he is wrong. mid40's all week with lows in the 20° range. i am really tired of cold weather. --- sam



budasha said:


> It's still very cold here but there doesn't seem to be any snow in our future.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks. --- sam



machriste said:


> Sam, ECMO is a machine that gets extra oxygen to patients with breathing issues. I have been aware of it being used in neonatal intensive care units. I believe it is usually used for short term treatment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

safe travels Maatje - hope you have a good time. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - that does sound scary. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, ECMO is extra corporeal mechanical oxygenation, it's the heart lung machine that people are put on when they have open heart surgery. It's sounds pretty scary that poor little Bella is on that
> 
> Gwen, glad the tornado missed your cousin & her DH. Seems early in the season for tornadoes
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is on a ventilator for breathing and the ECMO is being used for maintaining the heart. I found out today that she is also now on continuous kidney dialysis. The parents are able to see her today which is a huge blessing.


Continuing prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Matthews yarn bowls are now in Florida! 76f in Pensacola.
We had hoped to see the Blue Angels practice, but due t weather they have cancelled for Tuesday and Wednesday, the only 2 days they practice.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> They were not allowed in to see her for awhile yesterday afternoon. Only the chaplain and hospital staff were allowed in during that time.


That must've been dreadful for her parents. Prayers as always, although her condition sounds extremely bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthews yarn bowls are now in Florida! 76f in Pensacola.
> We had hoped to see the Blue Angels practice, but due t weather they have cancelled for Tuesday and Wednesday, the only 2 days they practice.


I love Pensacola and also the Orange Beach, Gulf Shores areas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest from mjs:

Aphorism is a statement of truth or opinion expressed in a concise
and witty manner. 

♦ I read that 4,153,237 people got married last year. Not to cause any trouble, but shouldn't that be an even number?

♦ I find it ironic that the colors red, white and blue stand for freedom until they are flashing behind you.

♦ America is a country which produces citizens who will cross the ocean to fight for democracy but won't cross the street to vote.

♦ You know that tingly little feeling you get when you love someone? That's common sense leaving your body

♦ My therapist says I have a preoccupation with vengeance. We'll see about that!

♦ I think my neighbor is stalking me….she’s been Googling my name on her computer. I saw it through my telescope last night.

♦ Money talks ... but all mine ever says is good-bye.

♦ You're not fat, you're just easier to see.

♦ If you think nobody cares whether you're alive, try missing a couple of payments.

♦ I always wondered what the job application is like at Hooters. Do they just give you a bra and say, "Here, fill this out?"

♦ I can’t understand why women are OK that JC Penny has an older women’s clothing line named, "Sag Harbor."

♦ The location of your mailbox shows you how far away from your house you can go in a robe before you start looking like a mental patient.

♦ Money can’t buy happiness, but it keeps the kids in touch!

♦ The reason Mayberry was so peaceful and quiet was because nobody was married. Andy, Aunt Bea, Barney, Floyd, Howard, Goober, Gomer, Sam, Earnest T Bass, Helen, Thelma Lou, Clara and, of course, Opie were all single. The only married person was Otis, and he stayed drunk.

Wishing love and laughter for all and great days ahead. Have a blessed day. God bless you all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> They were not allowed in to see her for awhile yesterday afternoon. Only the chaplain and hospital staff were allowed in during that time.


That sounds very hard on the parents.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


Hope the trip and wedding go well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yes Ive finished my socks , now I need to finish the 2 dresses I've started before I start a cardigan that I really want to knit , think I will be a while as for some reason I put lots of stitches on my needles , think they will both turn out to fit. 2 year old ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthews yarn bowls are now in Florida! 76f in Pensacola.
> We had hoped to see the Blue Angels practice, but due t weather they have cancelled for Tuesday and Wednesday, the only 2 days they practice.


Too bad on the Blue Angels cancelling practice, but awesome on being in Florida.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Pensacola, you do get around! Are you going to DisneyWorld?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes Ive finished my socks , now I need to finish the 2 dresses I've started before I start a cardigan that I really want to knit , think I will be a while as for some reason I put lots of stitches on my needles , think they will both turn out to fit. 2 year old ,


Great on finishing your socks, can't wait to see your baby dresses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this link Liz. I've copied it. I noticed that she has if free in the link but offers it for sale ad free on Craftsy so that may be why it isn't available on Ravelry any more.


budasha said:


> That's strange because I just went hunting for baby blankets and it came up. Here's the website if you want to check it out:
> 
> http://woolandstitch.com/2016/09/avaya-knit-baby-blanket-worsted-pattern-free-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you have a safe and joyful trip. Best wishes to the bride & groom.


Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yuck! That will cause a bad smell, hopefully they can get it taken care of quick, and no infection sets in.


Thanks, I'm going to make an appointment tomorrow and, at the same time, get her teeth cleaned. I just have to bite the bullet. Her breath is starting to smell too so it's time. Once they're cleaned, I'm going to force myself to brush her teeth :sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Off to Texas early tomorrow morning for DD's wedding. Not sure I will be on here much.... Hope all of you have a wonderful week.


I hope you post some photos of the wedding.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is on a ventilator for breathing and the ECMO is being used for maintaining the heart. I found out today that she is also now on continuous kidney dialysis. The parents are able to see her today which is a huge blessing.


She is quite a fighter. I hope she can get through this. The family must be just so worried and exhausted. I hope Kristin is able to cope with her newly replaced hip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Tami! I didn't realize you were Florida bound too! Now I think you really should head up to my area for a visit (hint, hint). 
Check this out: http://railga.com/oddend/railtrails.html There also is the Georgia Railroad Museum in Savannah; https://www.inspirock.com/united-states/savannah/georgia-state-railroad-museum-a8139534367?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Bing_Search_Attractions&msclkid=4ae92b7f71251307d94271cf3988dd9f


tami_ohio said:


> Matthews yarn bowls are now in Florida! 76f in Pensacola.
> We had hoped to see the Blue Angels practice, but due t weather they have cancelled for Tuesday and Wednesday, the only 2 days they practice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> bobby is predicting snow on wednesday. i am hoping he is wrong. mid40's all week with lows in the 20° range. i am really tired of cold weather. --- sam


I hope you don't get any more. We're in for cold weather all week. When I was out with Candy today, I just about froze my ears off. It would have been a beautiful day except for the wind which made it raw.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These were hysterical! Thanks for sharing them Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Aphorism is a statement of truth or opinion expressed in a concise
> and witty manner.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Aphorism is a statement of truth or opinion expressed in a concise
> and witty manner.
> ...


Good ones!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These were hysterical! Thanks for sharing them Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good ones!


Thought so too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow Tami! I didn't realize you were Florida bound too! Now I think you really should head up to my area for a visit (hint, hint).
> Check this out: http://railga.com/oddend/railtrails.html There also is the Georgia Railroad Museum in Savannah; https://www.inspirock.com/united-states/savannah/georgia-state-railroad-museum-a8139534367?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Bing_Search_Attractions&msclkid=4ae92b7f71251307d94271cf3988dd9f


I'd sure like to take a trip down your way. The only problem is I don't want to drive alone. My DH and I used to travel a lot in the U.S. but somehow never made it to Georgia. More's the pity because your State sounds so beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'm going to make an appointment tomorrow and, at the same time, get her teeth cleaned. I just have to bite the bullet. Her breath is starting to smell too so it's time. Once they're cleaned, I'm going to force myself to brush her teeth :sm15:


I need to brush the teeth of all mine and I have a dental scraper that I use too, Mocha and Bailey are getting baths tomorrow morning. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to brush the teeth of all mine and I have a dental scraper that I use too, Mocha and Bailey are getting baths tomorrow morning. :sm04:


Do they give you any trouble?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rookie - I made your recipe tonight and it's delicious. I added some ham but should have added more tomatoes. Since I have leftovers, I'll add more tomorrow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


I hope all goes well for him tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, praying for Christopher!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do they give you any trouble?


Not too bad, they don't enjoy it, but they've gotten used to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Fingers and toes crossed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, Will be waiting to hear what happens with baited breath. Sending wonderful positive thoughts to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje, have a wonderful time at your DD's wedding. So great to have a special time of celebration. Enjoy every moment and make great memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I hope you don't get any more. We're in for cold weather all week. When I was out with Candy today, I just about froze my ears off. It would have been a beautiful day except for the wind which made it raw.


Yes, it was sunny but not warmly any means. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> bobby is predicting snow on wednesday. i am hoping he is wrong. mid40's all week with lows in the 20° range. i am really tired of cold weather. --- sam


I will join you in that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthews yarn bowls are now in Florida! 76f in Pensacola.
> We had hoped to see the Blue Angels practice, but due t weather they have cancelled for Tuesday and Wednesday, the only 2 days they practice.


Florida was my first home when we moved to the US. So many fond memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Too Funny, I'll be showing Bill when he gets home. He had a recital to attend and a rehearsal. I know he'll enjoy.



Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Aphorism is a statement of truth or opinion expressed in a concise
> and witty manner.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! He comes by it honestly, his grandfather and uncle were/are just as hard headed and just going along not really thinking about where the road is going. :sm16:


Yes, sadly hitting bottom is the only way so many learn, including men on my father's side of the family and others in my family. My heart breaks for them that life has to almost crush them before reality hits them. Christopher is not alone by any means. Hugs to you and hoping this is a door of opportunity for him in the long run. Well, I won't go on and on but I think of you and Christopher so much. May he look back at this and see it as a blessing in his life with a new perspective.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella is on a ventilator for breathing and the ECMO is being used for maintaining the heart. I found out today that she is also now on continuous kidney dialysis. The parents are able to see her today which is a huge blessing.


So sad to hear this. I just can't imagine the courage it takes to face each day. Sad that she had to be placed on ECMO and continuous dialysis. I wonder if she is very aware of things? My heart breaks for the parents, family, and all Bella's friends. May God's Angels hold her in their loving arms and soothe her spirit, whatever the outcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes Ive finished my socks , now I need to finish the 2 dresses I've started before I start a cardigan that I really want to knit , think I will be a while as for some reason I put lots of stitches on my needles , think they will both turn out to fit. 2 year old ,


Yay! For socks finished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad on the Blue Angels cancelling practice, but awesome on being in Florida.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, Will be waiting to hear what happens with baited breath. Sending wonderful positive thoughts to you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It has to be especially hard if they weren't able to be in the room with her for a period of time.


That seems so unfair but I guess those times happen when they are trying so hard to keep Bella alive that anyone else in the room is hurting their efforts. Sometimes it seems what the nurses and doctors are doing is torture, but it is to save the life, however, very hard to watch, so best outside of the room.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Pensacola, you do get around! Are you going to DisneyWorld?


Yes we do, and no we aren't. We've been twice. We have to be home by Easter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow Tami! I didn't realize you were Florida bound too! Now I think you really should head up to my area for a visit (hint, hint).
> Check this out: http://railga.com/oddend/railtrails.html There also is the Georgia Railroad Museum in Savannah; https://www.inspirock.com/united-states/savannah/georgia-state-railroad-museum-a8139534367?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Bing_Search_Attractions&msclkid=4ae92b7f71251307d94271cf3988dd9f


I've already mentioned that, but we probably won't be able to stop to see you this trip. We are 150
Miles from the SW corner of Georgia and need to go through Alabama. There is an RV we want to look at. We have to be back for Easter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'd sure like to take a trip down your way. The only problem is I don't want to drive alone. My DH and I used to travel a lot in the U.S. but somehow never made it to Georgia. More's the pity because your State sounds so beautiful.


Georgia is a beautiful state. I want to go back to the Civil War prison camp, Andersonville. There is, or was, an erie sense of all the suffering that happened there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


Prayers for a good outcome for Christopher.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Florida was my first home when we moved to the US. So many fond memories.


It's pretty. We tried to see the sunset but it was clouded in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really, she was excited to get everything set up but we got company just after I set it up so she only sewed one seam, then was off to something else????????


Perhaps next attempt at sewing will last longer, but one seam is still an accomplishment. She may take after you and eventually be quilting and making all sorts of things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so sorry to hear it was such a difficult extraction and hard for Maryanne to cope. Hope all goes well with the sedation. It will certainly make things easier for the extraction, but not necessarily an easy recovery. Awwww, so sad. In my earlier years I was a chair side assistant in a dentists office, one of my many, many occupations. I also assisted in dental OR, and at one time took the x-rays. Mind you, it has been many, many years since then. Sometimes those wisdom teeth are difficult for so many reasons. Took them over 4 hrs. to get mine out and if I'd known how painful all 4 at once was I wouldn't have had it done. Guess the oral surgeon was cursing it was so difficult. I think MaryAnne is just one and hoping she does well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so sorry to hear it was such a difficult extraction and hard for Maryanne to cope. Hope all goes well with the sedation. It will certainly make things easier for the extraction, but not necessarily an easy recovery. Awwww, so sad. In my earlier years I was a chair side assistant in a dentists office, one of my many, many occupations. I also assisted in dental OR, and at one time took the x-rays. Mind you, it has been many, many years, but sometimes those wisdom teeth are difficult for so many reasons. Took them over 4 hrs. to get mine out and if I'd known how painful all 4 at once was I wouldn't have had it done. Guess the oral surgeon was cursing it was so difficult. I think MaryAnne is just one so it shouldn't be as bad but not easy for sure.


Hoping for a great outcome for the WT extractions. Don't be surprised if there is pain up into the ear and temporal mandibular joint. Get on top of the discomfort for the first day or so.
Hoping Christopher will be allowed time served and perhaps some service as this is his first offense. Also hoping it is also his last. Learning life's lessons comes hard sometimes. 
Hoping that little Bella will be able to overcome some very long odds. Prayers for this family continue.
In theory, tomorrow is our first day of spring. I was hoping for another snow or heavy rain but no such luck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I hope it is torture for him, I hope he's really not enjoying it, so that way he'll think long and hard when he thinks about what kind of woman he wants to hook up with, and anything else stupid he might think of doing.


Wise words dear friend. Hoping he truly learns from this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Rookie - I made your recipe tonight and it's delicious. I added some ham but should have added more tomatoes. Since I have leftovers, I'll add more tomorrow.


So glad you liked it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too Funny, I'll be showing Bill when he gets home. He had a recital to attend and a rehearsal. I know he'll enjoy.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello long lost friends ! I’ve caught up with this weeks tp ???? . There has been lots to hear about and pray for. May you know I will pray the blessing down on you all. Sorry to hear of the losses and hard knocks of life, but hold on we have each other and prayers to pull us through.
My husband and I have three little foster children living with us right now and we are super busy!!
I’m just praying this silly cold ,pneumonia,flue big will leave my house. I’ve had a sinus headache for about a week starting tomorrow ( no my head hasn’t blown off yet but sure feels like it ) went to OP to get help for the headache as it was making me and still is sick came home thinking what a waist of time . Didn’t give me any help just told maybe you have a sinus infection ????a lot of good that does Tylenol won’t touch it . So have to see my doctor Wednesday and I hope I can get help! I don’t go to hospital for any old thing.
Well enough of the poor me.
The socks and baby knitted outfits and blanket are wonderful !
Congrats to the new USA citizen ????????????????????????
Will let you see my finished project ,took along time but so fun to make !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My finished project


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Have it boxed up ready to move on to it’s new home. Have a Zebra graph I would like to do but don’t know if I can make the c2c blanket with it. Might have to be a plain graphagan


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I’ve been praying for little Bella and all who love her and are around her


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ! I've caught up with this weeks tp ???? . There has been lots to hear about and pray for. May you know I will pray the blessing down on you all. Sorry to hear of the losses and hard knocks of life, but hold on we have each other and prayers to pull us through.
> My husband and I have three little foster children living with us right now and we are super busy!!
> I'm just praying this silly cold ,pneumonia,flue big will leave my house. I've had a sinus headache for about a week starting tomorrow ( no my head hasn't blown off yet but sure feels like it ) went to OP to get help for the headache as it was making me and still is sick came home thinking what a waist of time . Didn't give me any help just told maybe you have a sinus infection ????a lot of good that does Tylenol won't touch it . So have to see my doctor Wednesday and I hope I can get help! I don't go to hospital for any old thing.
> Well enough of the poor me.
> ...


Hi, oh what fun but what work, 3 little ones are. 
I hope that you can get some antibiotics and get rid of the infection, I used to get 2/yr every year when I was working, they are awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


That is adorable!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Have it boxed up ready to move on to it's new home. Have a Zebra graph I would like to do but don't know if I can make the c2c blanket with it. Might have to be a plain graphagan


Fantastic. I want to try one someday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubbalove,adorable dog. Hope you’re doc can help with sinus infection.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone it’s going to a special daughter, a very good friend of my DD#1 she kept telling me she wished she had a Mom who cared like me. So I adopted her many moons ago ???? I’m her Momma Love ???? she has two pugs at home so this was meant for her.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Need to go to bed mornings come very early around here now days ! Will be back for a visit tomorrow. Have a blessed time where ever you are night or day ! Jackie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Need to go to bed mornings come very early around here now days ! Will be back for a visit tomorrow. Have a blessed time where ever you are night or day ! Jackie


Sweet dreams!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we get a picture of the socks? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes Ive finished my socks , now I need to finish the 2 dresses I've started before I start a cardigan that I really want to knit , think I will be a while as for some reason I put lots of stitches on my needles , think they will both turn out to fit. 2 year old ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what is happening here. the wind has not stopped blowing all day and is to continue all night into all day tomorrow. gusts to 35mph. i will definitely be inside. 
lol --- sam



budasha said:


> I hope you don't get any more. We're in for cold weather all week. When I was out with Candy today, I just about froze my ears off. It would have been a beautiful day except for the wind which made it raw.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and positive energy for a good outcome tomorrow. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great blanket bubba love. beautifully done - what a lot of work. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying that all goes well tomorrow, KayeJo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, great to hear from you. No doubt you are busy with 3 little ones to care for. Sorry to hear about the sinus trouble. Have you tried mint oil? I find it really helps. Great blanket, your DD will be thrilled

Julie, great joke

Kaye, hope all goes well with Christopher tomorrow.

Margaret I hope the wisdom tooth comes out without too much trouble. I must not be very wise as I only ever got one wisdom tooth but it was terrible to get out, dentist had to break it to get it out, I was black & blue down my neck & my eye too, I looked like I took a beating????

I finished another pair of socks for my sons tonight, I wanted to get 2 pair for each before next Christmas & this is #3 so almost there????I think I’m getting speedier at it
DH went fishing this afternoon so when I was done my cleaning, I transplanted my early tomatoes into small pots & then started cutting out hats from that fleece I hauled home Thursday, OMG what a pile of fabric, I have about 20 cut out & have used less than 1/2 the fabric. I want to get them all cut as it will take less space than crammed in boxes & I can pick away at sewing them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


I've got everything crossed too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


I hope it all goes really well for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthews yarn bowls are now in Florida! 76f in Pensacola.
> We had hoped to see the Blue Angels practice, but due t weather they have cancelled for Tuesday and Wednesday, the only 2 days they practice.


To bad you missed seeing the Blue Angels , hopefully you found something just as interesting to visit or see


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Great on finishing your socks, can't wait to see your baby dresses.


Lol me too I've changed my mind about 10 times on what I'm doing so still haven't got a clue how they will actually turn out ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


Wishing all the very best luck and definitely fingers crossed here


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


Wow that is amazing! Good to hear from you and I hope the doctor can give you something to help you feel better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Oh poor little possum... glad she isnt unwell with it though. Is that weetbix she is having for breakfast?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


What a fun looking blanket Jackie , sure made me smile ????
Sorry to hear that you are still not finished with the horrible bug that has been going round, it seems to be getting hold of people and really not wanting to leave .

3 little ones will definitely keep you busy busy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> do we get a picture of the socks? --- sam


Will take a picture later on today Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, great to hear from you. No doubt you are busy with 3 little ones to care for. Sorry to hear about the sinus trouble. Have you tried mint oil? I find it really helps. Great blanket, your DD will be thrilled
> 
> Julie, great joke
> 
> ...


Hope you make sure you plant enough vegetables this year Bonnie wouldn't want you not too have enough :sm23: :sm23:
What kind of hat do you make with the fleece ?cant remember if I've seen one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


She looks like she is proud to show off her spots ???? Hopefully she won't be to bad with them


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


Fingers crossed for a good outcome. Will be thinking of you all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Aw, poor Caitlin. I hope she gets over her chicken pox quickly. Most kids seem to get over it without too much bother - just spotty!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christopher called a while ago, he goes to court tomorrow, so Marla and I will go, praying for great out come and keeping everything crossed, I'll let you all know what I know, when I know it, well, after knit group that is.


Praying that things go well for him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, poor Caitlin, hope she continues to not be bothered by chickenpox.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ! I've caught up with this weeks tp ???? . There has been lots to hear about and pray for. May you know I will pray the blessing down on you all. Sorry to hear of the losses and hard knocks of life, but hold on we have each other and prayers to pull us through.
> My husband and I have three little foster children living with us right now and we are super busy!!
> I'm just praying this silly cold ,pneumonia,flue big will leave my house. I've had a sinus headache for about a week starting tomorrow ( no my head hasn't blown off yet but sure feels like it ) went to OP to get help for the headache as it was making me and still is sick came home thinking what a waist of time . Didn't give me any help just told maybe you have a sinus infection ????a lot of good that does Tylenol won't touch it . So have to see my doctor Wednesday and I hope I can get help! I don't go to hospital for any old thing.
> Well enough of the poor me.
> ...


Amazing how you manage these kids. And even more so when you are so unwell. Do hope your doctor can do something for you- sinuses can be so hard to clear up I hope this doesn't hang around.
I had both my grandkids today and am exhausted. David was there much of the time- and at the end of the day when Gordon was getting grizzly and I was defrosting and heating up his milk E fell. As she had refused to sleep she got very clingy and needed Grandma. She did have a tiny tiny amount of blood so may have a swollen lip tomorrow. So David got to give Gordon two feeds today.
Gordon has been at another Child Care Centre to Elizabeth but starts at hers tomorrow. E is very excited and keeps telling us that Baby-Din goes to Caterpillars tomorrow-the name of the room he goes into. They take siblings over to see the younger ones so that will be good as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


Love it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, great to hear from you. No doubt you are busy with 3 little ones to care for. Sorry to hear about the sinus trouble. Have you tried mint oil? I find it really helps. Great blanket, your DD will be thrilled
> 
> Julie, great joke
> 
> ...


You are doing really well with getting the socks done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Poor girl- though she doesn't look sick. Hopefully she won't get any worse. Though at least if she is sick she won't mind being confined to the house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Hope you have Calamine lotion and hope she's not too bothered by them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh poor little possum... glad she isnt unwell with it though. Is that weetbix she is having for breakfast?


It is!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Amazing how you manage these kids. And even more so when you are so unwell. Do hope your doctor can do something for you- sinuses can be so hard to clear up I hope this doesn't hang around.
> I had both my grandkids today and am exhausted. David was there much of the time- and at the end of the day when Gordon was getting grizzly and I was defrosting and heating up his milk E fell. As she had refused to sleep she got very clingy and needed Grandma. She did have a tiny tiny amount of blood so may have a swollen lip tomorrow. So David got to give Gordon two feeds today.
> Gordon has been at another Child Care Centre to Elizabeth but starts at hers tomorrow. E is very excited and keeps telling us that Baby-Din goes to Caterpillars tomorrow-the name of the room he goes into. They take siblings over to see the younger ones so that will be good as well.


She'll enjoy visiting Gordon I'm sure! Caitlin's nursery used to be a farm, so she has moved from the Byre to the Barn!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your work is incredible. I love this blanket (I used to have pugs).


Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Caitlin has chicken pox but so good to get it over with while they are young. I just can't believe how she has grown. All the babies seem to be sprouting up so quickly now days. I imagine they did when mine were young too and it just is more noticeable when we don't see them on a daily basis the changes are more pronouced. What beautiful little girl...even with the chicken pox!


KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope E's lip is okay now and not swollen. How sweet she seems so excited that Gordon will be joining her in the Caterpillars room. 


darowil said:


> Amazing how you manage these kids. And even more so when you are so unwell. Do hope your doctor can do something for you- sinuses can be so hard to clear up I hope this doesn't hang around.
> I had both my grandkids today and am exhausted. David was there much of the time- and at the end of the day when Gordon was getting grizzly and I was defrosting and heating up his milk E fell. As she had refused to sleep she got very clingy and needed Grandma. She did have a tiny tiny amount of blood so may have a swollen lip tomorrow. So David got to give Gordon two feeds today.
> Gordon has been at another Child Care Centre to Elizabeth but starts at hers tomorrow. E is very excited and keeps telling us that Baby-Din goes to Caterpillars tomorrow-the name of the room he goes into. They take siblings over to see the younger ones so that will be good as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She'll enjoy visiting Gordon I'm sure! Caitlin's nursery used to be a farm, so she has moved from the Byre to the Barn!


How cute are those names. I think E is Bunnies- but can't remember. Only remember the Caterpillars because she has told me so often in the last week or so :sm02: 
It was too hard to get photos even for me but today they were sitting on the couch with me holding hands while I read to them. And Gordon leant back against her. Other times I'm sure he must breathe a sigh of relief to see her leave the room!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Amazing how you manage these kids. And even more so when you are so unwell. Do hope your doctor can do something for you- sinuses can be so hard to clear up I hope this doesn't hang around.
> I had both my grandkids today and am exhausted. David was there much of the time- and at the end of the day when Gordon was getting grizzly and I was defrosting and heating up his milk E fell. As she had refused to sleep she got very clingy and needed Grandma. She did have a tiny tiny amount of blood so may have a swollen lip tomorrow. So David got to give Gordon two feeds today.
> Gordon has been at another Child Care Centre to Elizabeth but starts at hers tomorrow. E is very excited and keeps telling us that Baby-Din goes to Caterpillars tomorrow-the name of the room he goes into. They take siblings over to see the younger ones so that will be good as well.


Oops hope the lip isn't too swollen today , my youngest used to scream blue murder if there was blood wether it was a lot or a tiny dot that you needed a magnifying glass to see it , he gets a lot of teasing over that ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Caitlin has chicken pox but so good to get it over with while they are young. I just can't believe how she has grown. All the babies seem to be sprouting up so quickly now days. I imagine they did when mine were young too and it just is more noticeable when we don't see them on a daily basis the changes are more pronouced. What beautiful little girl...even with the chicken pox!


I think that must be why- E especially seems to have changed every time I see her. Would have expected it to be Gordon but she is just racing ahead. I think it is seeing a little person developing that is so amazing, rather than 'just' a baby progressing. 
Today she took a fancy to playing with paper. 2 bits of toilet paper each time- so she could wave them around one in each hand! And very reluctant to get off as this was such fun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


They're beautiful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the pictures. Beautiful and exquisite socks and blanket. I am amazed at the knitting that I see here. Caitlin has surely grown up. Hoping that the pox give her no sequelae. 
So happy for those who care for foster children. We deal with many at our facility, and I am so impressed with the kindness, caring and loving of the foster mothers. It takes great sacrifice, to care for and love these little ones and then see them go away. I don't think I could do that. Saw online that there is someone leaving bombs in different Texas cities. I can't get my mind around such evil.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> They're beautiful.


Thank you Mary


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Well done Sonya. You never cease to amaze me how you do things as you want them rarely sticking to the pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello long lost friends ! I've caught up with this weeks tp ???? . There has been lots to hear about and pray for. May you know I will pray the blessing down on you all. Sorry to hear of the losses and hard knocks of life, but hold on we have each other and prayers to pull us through.
> My husband and I have three little foster children living with us right now and we are super busy!!
> I'm just praying this silly cold ,pneumonia,flue big will leave my house. I've had a sinus headache for about a week starting tomorrow ( no my head hasn't blown off yet but sure feels like it ) went to OP to get help for the headache as it was making me and still is sick came home thinking what a waist of time . Didn't give me any help just told maybe you have a sinus infection ????a lot of good that does Tylenol won't touch it . So have to see my doctor Wednesday and I hope I can get help! I don't go to hospital for any old thing.
> Well enough of the poor me.
> ...


So nice to see you back but sorry to hear that you are under the weather. I hope your doctor will give you something to help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My finished project


Very cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Love the pictures. Beautiful and exquisite socks and blanket. I am amazed at the knitting that I see here. Caitlin has surely grown up. Hoping that the pox give her no sequelae.
> So happy for those who care for foster children. We deal with many at our facility, and I am so impressed with the kindness, caring and loving of the foster mothers. It takes great sacrifice, to care for and love these little ones and then see them go away. I don't think I could do that. Saw online that there is someone leaving bombs in different Texas cities. I can't get my mind around such evil.


Thank you Joyce 
I too struggle to get my mind round such evil , why can't they leave people alone to just get on with their lives , do hope there are no injuries or worse ,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, great to hear from you. No doubt you are busy with 3 little ones to care for. Sorry to hear about the sinus trouble. Have you tried mint oil? I find it really helps. Great blanket, your DD will be thrilled
> 
> Julie, great joke
> 
> ...


I saw something on TV the other day re planting seeds which I thought was a good idea. Instead of transplanting seeds into pots, they used ice cream cones which would compost in the garden. What do you think of that?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Poor girl - it's not much fun having chicken pox.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Lovely socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


That is sad Julie- but a relief for her from what you said. Tough on the family as well (and friends such as you) and many of us on KP will miss here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well done Sonya. You never cease to amaze me how you do things as you want them rarely sticking to the pattern.


Thank you Margaret , sometimes I wish I would stick to a pattern less headaches ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lovely socks.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is sad Julie- but a relief for her from what you said. Tough on the family as well (and friends such as you) and many of us on KP will miss here.


This last year has been an awful struggle for her, Margaret- not least the bungling that has gone on within the NHS- it was so hard for her to get the treatment she needed. One of the delights of living down country- her part of Wales was well off the beaten track, and the system largely failed her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


I am so sorry to hear that. I remember seeing her posts. Condolences to her family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I remember seeing her posts. Condolences to her family.


Thanks Liz! I will be passing on the messages at a later date.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


Thanks for letting us know. She was an inspiration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for letting us know. She was an inspiration.


She truly was- and a very fine lady who kept harmony in some very difficult circumstances. As well as being a very fine knitter and musician.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for her family. Please pass on my sympathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for her family. Please pass on my sympathy.


I will, Joyce, thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Poor thing! Hope they don't last long.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


My condolences to her family and friends
It is sad news but thank you for telling us


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the pictures. Beautiful and exquisite socks and blanket. I am amazed at the knitting that I see here. Caitlin has surely grown up. Hoping that the pox give her no sequelae.
> So happy for those who care for foster children. We deal with many at our facility, and I am so impressed with the kindness, caring and loving of the foster mothers. It takes great sacrifice, to care for and love these little ones and then see them go away. I don't think I could do that. Saw online that there is someone leaving bombs in different Texas cities. I can't get my mind around such evil.


There have been 4 in Austin. They think they are related, at least the first 3.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


I am so sorry to hear this. Her family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Poor girl, she doesn't look too distressed by them. My youngest had them at 16 & was really sick, they were in his ears, up his nose....everywhere. When he was finally almost over them someone told me if you put Dettol in the bath water they will dry up much quicker


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Her family are in my thoughts.


Thanks Tami.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you have Calamine lotion and hope she's not too bothered by them.


Nothing as common as Calamine lotion nowadays! She has a mousse called Pox Clin which is specifically for children with chickenpox. Her mummy is a pharmacist so I suppose she should know! Also you should only give paracetamol for chickenpox, NEVER iboprufen (although I can't remember why.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you make sure you plant enough vegetables this year Bonnie wouldn't want you not too have enough :sm23: :sm23:
> What kind of hat do you make with the fleece ?cant remember if I've seen one


????????its just those darn magic seed I plant, I plant 1 seed & it grows 5 plants????????

https://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html

Iâve been making them & sending them to school for a few years now


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Caitlin has chicken pox but so good to get it over with while they are young. I just can't believe how she has grown. All the babies seem to be sprouting up so quickly now days. I imagine they did when mine were young too and it just is more noticeable when we don't see them on a daily basis the changes are more pronouced. What beautiful little girl...even with the chicken pox!


Thank you, I think she is gorgeous too, but then I am biased! The chickenpox were expected as her mum deliberately took her a week or so ago to play with a neighbour's wee girl who had them. As you said, better to get it over with now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


Oh poor Norma! That is very sad news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Wow! Pretty fancy


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie so sorry to hear you have lost a good friend. Friends are family we choose someone so close and comforting. May you be blessed with comforting memories as you walk this path right now. She will be missed as she has left you and others a beautiful foot print of her time around the tea party, lace party , and personal phone chats .
Thinking of you and praying for her families loss and yours .
(((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))) my friend ????❤


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


That's terrible. I knew she had been in terrible pain but had hoped that she could get help.

Thanks for letting us know. Condolences to her family & to you too


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Great socks Sonjia wish I could make a pair of socks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce
> I too struggle to get my mind round such evil , why can't they leave people alone to just get on with their lives , do hope there are no injuries or worse ,


I agree, so many crazy people in the world. I don't know if there are getting to be more everyday or if we just get so much more news coverage we just hear about more. Sometimes I think the news coverage breeds more kooks- they hear something on the news & think I can do something crazier so I get famous too????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I saw something on TV the other day re planting seeds which I thought was a good idea. Instead of transplanting seeds into pots, they used ice cream cones which would compost in the garden. What do you think of that?


I've seen that, it might be good for cucumbers & melons that are so sensitive to being transplanted


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you, I think she is gorgeous too, but then I am biased! The chickenpox were expected as her mum deliberately took her a week or so ago to play with a neighbour's wee girl who had them. As you said, better to get it over with now.


Yes, definitely the younger the better. Oldest had them at 3 & nothing to it but youngest was down & out for almost 2 weeks.
Same with mumps, my stepdad had them when my sister got them at 3, he was really sick


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic socks Sonja! So fancy!


Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rest in peace Normaedern. Prayers for her family.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nothing as common as Calamine lotion nowadays! She has a mousse called Pox Clin which is specifically for children with chickenpox. Her mummy is a pharmacist so I suppose she should know! Also you should only give paracetamol for chickenpox, NEVER iboprufen (although I can't remember why.)


I don't hear of many kids with it here anymore. Is Calamine lotion even available anymore?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????its just those darn magic seed I plant, I plant 1 seed & it grows 5 plants????????
> 
> https://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> Iâve been making them & sending them to school for a few years now


fantastic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you, I think she is gorgeous too, but then I am biased! The chickenpox were expected as her mum deliberately took her a week or so ago to play with a neighbour's wee girl who had them. As you said, better to get it over with now.


We did that with our kids at that age too so they'd be over them before school. But, having a baby girl in diapers with them along with a toddler and 5 year old was a challenge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the hats Bonnie. Knitting very nice and the fleece ones are terrific.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????its just those darn magic seed I plant, I plant 1 seed & it grows 5 plants????????
> 
> https://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> Iâve been making them & sending them to school for a few years now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh poor Norma! That is very sad news.


She and I were much of an age, so that is an added shock, although she did have quite a number of medical problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie so sorry to hear you have lost a good friend. Friends are family we choose someone so close and comforting. May you be blessed with comforting memories as you walk this path right now. She will be missed as she has left you and others a beautiful foot print of her time around the tea party, lace party , and personal phone chats .
> Thinking of you and praying for her families loss and yours .
> (((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))) my friend ????❤


Thank you so much, your words are a comfort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible. I knew she had been in terrible pain but had hoped that she could get help.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know. Condolences to her family & to you too


It has been a shock, Bonnie, although if I am logical, from how it has been for her, especially this last month, I should not have been as surprised as I was. I do think the NHS failed her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rest in peace Normaedern. Prayers for her family.


Thanks Gwen - I will be passing on people's messages.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????its just those darn magic seed I plant, I plant 1 seed & it grows 5 plants????????
> 
> https://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> Iâve been making them & sending them to school for a few years now


Lol you definitely have green fingers ????
The hats are lovely Bonnie , look nice and warm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous! :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I love your socks! Great job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for letting us know about Norma’s death. So sad, she will be missed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Pretty fancy


Thank you Bonnie and they fit perfect


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Great socks Sonjia wish I could make a pair of socks.


Thanks Jackie


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

So sorry to read of everyone's sadness, sickness, etc. Prayers and hugs for all you dear people!!! Congratulations Daralene!!! Have lots of wedding fun, Maatje! I love to see all the photos...knitting related and otherwise. 

We are having a little snizzly snow today but it is not amounting to anything...thank goodness. I heard about a 4th nor'easter in as many weeks...that is crazy! I also heard about another school shooting this morning. It grabbed my attention because Great Mills, Maryland is near where my husband lived (St. Mary's City), while his dad was in the Navy. It was their last duty station before his dad retired and moved the family to Minnesota (where FIL and MIL were raised). My husband and his brother attended a different school but it truly hurts my heart to hear of these events.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for letting us know about Norma's death. So sad, she will be missed.


Thank you, Joy- she will indeed be missed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Have bookmarked tutorial.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????its just those darn magic seed I plant, I plant 1 seed & it grows 5 plants????????
> 
> https://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> Iâve been making them & sending them to school for a few years now


Good job!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fantastic socks Sonja! So fancy!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a shock, Bonnie, although if I am logical, from how it has been for her, especially this last month, I should not have been as surprised as I was. I do think the NHS failed her.


Yes the nhs fails some people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes the nhs fails some people.


Sadly that can be true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as we've got Caitlin overnight and she was shouting for me just before 7 - can't really complain as she went to bed at 7.30 last night! It's a nice day here, but we are stuck inside today as she has chickenpox. She doesn't seem too bothered by it although she's got more spots popping up this morning.


Oh, she's such a happy little chicken pox baby!!! She sure is a cutie, going to have all the boys following her home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, she's such a happy little chicken pox baby!!! She sure is a cutie, going to have all the boys following her home.


Any news, Kaye Jo, about Christopher?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers and positive energy for a good outcome tomorrow. --- sam


Update, it was at 1030a so we missed it, but the attorney wants to see Marla tomorrow at 1:30, they waived the something. Hopefully Christopher will call this evening, but if not, hopefully the lawyer has good news not bad news. Ah well, what will be will be, I'm so not going to sweat it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, sorry to hear about Norma. Please include my condolences to her family with all of the others. 

Live your hats, Bonnie. Such a beautiful array of colors. Lucky recipients with warm heads!

And Sonja, you have done it again! The socks are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I love your socks! Great job.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Update, it was at 1030a so we missed it, but the attorney wants to see Marla tomorrow at 1:30, they waived the something. Hopefully Christopher will call this evening, but if not, hopefully the lawyer has good news not bad news. Ah well, what will be will be, I'm so not going to sweat it.


I hope so too- everything crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, sorry to hear about Norma. Please include my condolences to her family with all of the others.
> 
> Live your hats, Bonnie. Such a beautiful array of colors. Lucky recipients with warm heads!
> 
> And Sonja, you have done it again! The socks are gorgeous!!!


I will Marilyn, thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i had chicken pox i had to lay in bed in a darkened room. they thought - at that time - that chicken pox could damage your eyesight - hence the darkened room. 
--- sam



angelam said:


> Aw, poor Caitlin. I hope she gets over her chicken pox quickly. Most kids seem to get over it without too much bother - just spotty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful socks sonja - well done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Julie, sorry to hear about Norma. Please include my condolences to her family with all of the others.
> 
> Live your hats, Bonnie. Such a beautiful array of colors. Lucky recipients with warm heads!
> 
> And Sonja, you have done it again! The socks are gorgeous!!!


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful socks sonja - well done. --- sam


Thanks Sam , I'm happy with them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know she was so ill. sending you hugs. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Those socks are a work of art! Are the dresses to go with the socks or a separate project?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful bonnie - and much appreciated by the recipients i'm sure. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????its just those darn magic seed I plant, I plant 1 seed & it grows 5 plants????????
> 
> https://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> Iâve been making them & sending them to school for a few years now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


So sorry to hear this. Thanks for letting us know Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I saw something on TV the other day re planting seeds which I thought was a good idea. Instead of transplanting seeds into pots, they used ice cream cones which would compost in the garden. What do you think of that?


There is also a way of making little seed pots out of old newspaper that will decompose in the garden. 
I'm about to start planting some seeds indoors so I might give that a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> There is also a way of making little seed pots out of old newspaper that will decompose in the garden.
> I'm about to start planting some seeds indoors so I might give that a try.


My brother tells me that he uses the fibre egg cartons which will also decompose.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't hear of many kids with it here anymore. Is Calamine lotion even available anymore?


It's still quite a common childhood illness here as (as far as I know) there's no inoculation for it. Yes you can still get calamine lotion here. I was unfortunate enough to get chicken pox twice - once when I was very small and again when I was 13 - on the first day of the school summer holidays!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's still quite a common childhood illness here as (as far as I know) there's no inoculation for it. Yes you can still get calamine lotion here. I was unfortunate enough to get chicken pox twice - once when I was very small and again when I was 13 - on the first day of the school summer holidays!


That's horrible.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so did I, darkened room.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Liz, Bonnie and Sonja, wonderful work from all of you! 
RIP to Normadern, a very sad loss to our KP family, and her family also. ((((((Hugs))))))). 
On a sweeter note, I just bought some award winning hot cross buns at our local bakery,
delicious with my mid morning coffee. ☕


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Do all of you have plans for Easter?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do all of you have plans for Easter?


Yes, we are flying to Nelson for BILs 80th birthday celebration. It will be great to catchup with our niece and nephew and spouses again.
We leave on Thursday and return on Easter Sunday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i won't be able to clean this up to print but if you have dogs i think you should really read this article on do's and don't's in feeding you dog. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/tips/what-food-is-toxic-to-a-dog?omhide=true


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Those socks are a work of art! Are the dresses to go with the socks or a separate project?


No separate projects although I am thinking of using the sock pattern on a dress or cardigan , it was quite and easy stitch pattern to memorise once I got going so hopefully should be straightforward


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> There is also a way of making little seed pots out of old newspaper that will decompose in the garden.
> I'm about to start planting some seeds indoors so I might give that a try.


I've seen those too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No separate projects although I am thinking of using the sock pattern on a dress or cardigan , it was quite and easy stitch pattern to memorise once I got going so hopefully should be straightforward


Beautiful socks, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful socks, Sonja.


Thank you Tammi


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat

& a smile for today


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.

Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.

Bonnie, love your hats. I have that pattern for the fleece hats and have just been gifted lots of fleece material - very timely. With winter approaching, now is a good time to get started sewing hats for the local homeless.

After an extremely hot weekend (back to high summer temperatures and devastating bushfires that wiped out about 70 homes in a small village down the far south coast), we finally have cooler temperatures and even rain, glorious rain. Hopefully, autumn has finally arrived and the heat and humidity have gone for good! Thankfully, this weather is conducive to knitting and sewing. Well, that is the plan!

When we got home from Canada, I did knit DD a couple of beanies. She asked for the one with the cabled edge because I was wearing one in Canada that I had made for myself and she liked it. I added the other one as a surprise. Took her a while to recognise that they are owls on that hat! Anyway, here she is modelling the new hats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Great hats & such a pretty model


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, nice hat, fun giggle. Honest, Spring will come.
Nicho, like both of your DD’s hats.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I just saw Three Billboards. Very intense. Glad I have sangha tonight.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's still quite a common childhood illness here as (as far as I know) there's no inoculation for it. Yes you can still get calamine lotion here. I was unfortunate enough to get chicken pox twice - once when I was very small and again when I was 13 - on the first day of the school summer holidays!


When I was about 7 or 8 we had a chicken pox epidemic at school. All my friends were going down with it and having a week or so off school. I was livid because I didn't get it and couldn't get any time off school. I kept touching their spotty faces and then touching my face but still couldn't catch it! :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know she was so ill. sending you hugs. --- sam


Thanks Sam.
She was not one to harp on about her problems, Sam- a very brave soul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this. Thanks for letting us know Julie.


 :sm24: Thanks Angela- it was a shock- I knew things had taken a turn for the worse, but with someone your own age you don't think of the end coming like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Liz, Bonnie and Sonja, wonderful work from all of you!
> RIP to Normadern, a very sad loss to our KP family, and her family also. ((((((Hugs))))))).
> On a sweeter note, I just bought some award winning hot cross buns at our local bakery,
> delicious with my mid morning coffee. ☕


Thank you, Fan!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> When I was about 7 or 8 we had a chicken pox epidemic at school. All my friends were going down with it and having a week or so off school. I was livid because I didn't get it and couldn't get any time off school. I kept touching their spotty faces and then touching my face but still couldn't catch it! :sm03: :sm03:


Be glad you didn't get chicken pox as you markedly reduced your chances of getting shingles now. Varicella (chicken pox) vaccine does really help. While not a perfect guarantee that one won't get shingles in later life, it markedly reduces ones chances of so doing and makes for a reduced outbreak if you do get shingles. . Sadly, the old idea of having your child get chicken pox while young means that they have an increased chance of shingles, a miserable disease, when older. Of course, our parents did not know this. 
Bonnie, the hats are really cute.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


Thank you for letting us know. She will be missed, but I am thankful she does not have to suffer anymore.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sad to hear this. I just can't imagine the courage it takes to face each day. Sad that she had to be placed on ECMO and continuous dialysis. I wonder if she is very aware of things? My heart breaks for the parents, family, and all Bella's friends. May God's Angels hold her in their loving arms and soothe her spirit, whatever the outcome.


It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


Pretty hat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Beautiful DD, and hats!

Did you ever get your air conditioning fixed?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


I continue to pray for Bella and family. I have asked for prayers for her on another forum I am on also. Besides share on Facebook.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KayeJo I hope you have some good news from Christopher soon. 

Sonja...I love the socks.

Julie...Your baby outfits are adorable.

Tami...So glad the yarn bowl is having a great journey.

Time for me to head to bed. I was so stressed and lacking of sleep that I got sick this morning. I worked two hours and then took sick pay to leave early. I was only going to work a half day anyway as Matthew had a doctor's appointment to renew his anti-anxiety medication. I have napped off and on throughout the day. I felt so much better after napping. 

Take care everyone. I will share an update on Bella as it becomes available. For now the family is asking for prayers for this precious child.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I continue to pray for Bella and family. I have asked for prayers for her on another forum I am on also. Besides share on Facebook.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you for letting us know. She will be missed, but I am thankful she does not have to suffer anymore.


Thank you Mary. It is true she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Nicho (Denise) DD is a good looking young lady! And I love your beanies.

Thank you for your kind words about Norma- I miss her already so much though


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> KayeJo I hope you have some good news from Christopher soon.
> 
> Sonja...I love the socks.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary.

I am so sorry it is such a battle for Bella- the weight gain is not good.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do all of you have plans for Easter?


Family will celebrate a week after, maybe up north at the lake. DD, DSIL and DGS will go to Iowa with DSIL's family for Easter weekend.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


Very sweet, Bonnie. We are a family of cat lovers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, horrible, horrible news about Bella. So much to bear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


That poor child, it almost seems if she can't get better it might be almost better if she went peacefully. How much can one little body tolerate. The whole family must be at wits end


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> KayeJo I hope you have some good news from Christopher soon.
> 
> Sonja...I love the socks.
> 
> ...


I hope you get a good rest tonight & feel better in the morning. I think you are burning the candle at both ends


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Very sweet, Bonnie. We are a family of cat lovers.


You should try it, it's a very quick & easy pattern, I almost finished in one evening


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Amazing how you manage these kids. And even more so when you are so unwell. Do hope your doctor can do something for you- sinuses can be so hard to clear up I hope this doesn't hang around.
> I had both my grandkids today and am exhausted. David was there much of the time- and at the end of the day when Gordon was getting grizzly and I was defrosting and heating up his milk E fell. As she had refused to sleep she got very clingy and needed Grandma. She did have a tiny tiny amount of blood so may have a swollen lip tomorrow. So David got to give Gordon two feeds today.
> Gordon has been at another Child Care Centre to Elizabeth but starts at hers tomorrow. E is very excited and keeps telling us that Baby-Din goes to Caterpillars tomorrow-the name of the room he goes into. They take siblings over to see the younger ones so that will be good as well.


Oh dear, she's definitely a Grandma's girl, and that's not a bad thing, especially as she is very accepting of Grandad now too. 
It's nice that they take the siblings to see each other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She'll enjoy visiting Gordon I'm sure! Caitlin's nursery used to be a farm, so she has moved from the Byre to the Barn!


Lol! That's cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How cute are those names. I think E is Bunnies- but can't remember. Only remember the Caterpillars because she has told me so often in the last week or so :sm02:
> It was too hard to get photos even for me but today they were sitting on the couch with me holding hands while I read to them. And Gordon leant back against her. Other times I'm sure he must breathe a sigh of relief to see her leave the room!


Awe!! 
:sm23: :sm23: Poor Gordon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Those are fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the pictures. Beautiful and exquisite socks and blanket. I am amazed at the knitting that I see here. Caitlin has surely grown up. Hoping that the pox give her no sequelae.
> So happy for those who care for foster children. We deal with many at our facility, and I am so impressed with the kindness, caring and loving of the foster mothers. It takes great sacrifice, to care for and love these little ones and then see them go away. I don't think I could do that. Saw online that there is someone leaving bombs in different Texas cities. I can't get my mind around such evil.


One of my closest friends works in SA for the Magistrates Office, she's an RN in the jail, and said that a bomb went off last night in the fedex office in Schertz where I used to live and where Jennie is right now, it was to be delivered in Austin. She heard it from the police officers that came in when she was working. 
So scary and so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


Deep condolences to her family and to you, we will greatly miss her. Whenever I see beautiful lace shawls, I think of her. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nothing as common as Calamine lotion nowadays! She has a mousse called Pox Clin which is specifically for children with chickenpox. Her mummy is a pharmacist so I suppose she should know! Also you should only give paracetamol for chickenpox, NEVER iboprufen (although I can't remember why.)


I know they say no Asprin because it can cause Reye Syndrome, don't know about ibuprofen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't hear of many kids with it here anymore. Is Calamine lotion even available anymore?


Yep, Walmart has it, Marla and I were joking around when we saw it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's still quite a common childhood illness here as (as far as I know) there's no inoculation for it. Yes you can still get calamine lotion here. I was unfortunate enough to get chicken pox twice - once when I was very small and again when I was 13 - on the first day of the school summer holidays!


We have a chicken pox vaccine here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


It's so cute!!
HAHA!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Those are lovely, so is your daughter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


That poor babe, how much more can her little body possibly take. 
Continued prayers for Bella and everyone around her.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fan said:


> Liz, Bonnie and Sonja, wonderful work from all of you!
> RIP to Normadern, a very sad loss to our KP family, and her family also. ((((((Hugs))))))).
> On a sweeter note, I just bought some award winning hot cross buns at our local bakery,
> delicious with my mid morning coffee. ☕


I love hot cross buns! Will have to buy them this year as my bread machine bit the dust and the one I got from the second hand store had a broken belt in it ???? why people can garbage broken things instead of passing them off is beyond my brains way of thinking ???? 
Good thing it only cost me 20.00 dollars


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


Love the hat ! Smile for today gave me a coughing fit it was so funny


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Deep condolences to her family and to you, we will greatly miss her. Whenever I see beautiful lace shawls, I think of her.
> HUGS!!!


Thanks Kaye Jo!
She did do some beautiful Lace work- designing as well- but did quite a bit of test knitting for others. She and I had so many things in common.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you, I think she is gorgeous too, but then I am biased! The chickenpox were expected as her mum deliberately took her a week or so ago to play with a neighbour's wee girl who had them. As you said, better to get it over with now.


Rather than immunisation or becuase it isn't available?

I saw later that it isn't available. Here it is and one dose is available free with routine child hood immunisations (a second dose gives even better cover so some parents choose to pay for a second. But the cost benefits at this point don't warrant the cost to the government from what I can see. With only the one dose the small number who still get chicken pox get it very mildly).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My brother tells me that he uses the fibre egg cartons which will also decompose.


Ours are cardboard so I was going to suggest them as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> She did do some beautiful Lace work- designing as well- but did quite a bit of test knitting for others. She and I had so many things in common.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Good looking hats and model. The cabled band is a good idea, looks very effective.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


The poor little girl.That a huge amount of fluid retention. Her potential quality of life must a real concern after all she is currently going through.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful DD, and hats!
> 
> Did you ever get your air conditioning fixed?


Thanks Tami (re DD) and no, suffered through another summer with no air con. DH totally unmotivated to do what needs to be done (moving stuff stored in the roof cavity where the ducting for a/c is) before we get a technician in. Not happy!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nicho (Denise) DD is a good looking young lady! And I love your beanies.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about Norma- I miss her already so much though


Thanks Julie (re DD and her new hats)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know they say no Asprin because it can cause Reye Syndrome, don't know about ibuprofen.


Would be the same as Aspirin and Ibuprofen are closely related. If you can't take one you shouldn't take the other instead the way they work is so similar.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good looking hats and model. The cabled band is a good idea, looks very effective.


Thanks Margaret. The cabled band ensures a snug fit (good in windy conditions)


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are lovely, so is your daughter.


Thanks KayeJo. Fingers crossed for good news re Christopher.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I love hot cross buns! Will have to buy them this year as my bread machine bit the dust and the one I got from the second hand store had a broken belt in it ???? why people can garbage broken things instead of passing them off is beyond my brains way of thinking ????
> Good thing it only cost me 20.00 dollars


Here electrical items sold in second hand shops etc must be checked by an electrician. So many don't sell them unless they have a suitably qualified staff member (or volunteer for the charity shops).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would be the same as Aspirin and Ibuprofen are closely related. If you can't take one you shouldn't take the other instead the way they work is so similar.


 :sm24: I had a feeling it was something akin to that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Margaret. The cabled band ensures a snug fit (good in windy conditions)


It looked snug- I wondered if that why it was wanted.
Maybe you need to tell him you are leaving home for summer if he doesn't pull his finger out :sm01: 
Your summers to seem to got really hot recently as well. Heat and humidity now. I'll stay here for our summer I think. Heat is enough for me


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Beautiful DD and great hats. Your work is lovely. Can you share the name of the pattern for the one with the cables?
Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful daughter and beautiful hats. great knitting denise. --- sam



nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I say lucky you. --- sam



angelam said:


> When I was about 7 or 8 we had a chicken pox epidemic at school. All my friends were going down with it and having a week or so off school. I was livid because I didn't get it and couldn't get any time off school. I kept touching their spotty faces and then touching my face but still couldn't catch it! :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think all my grand children have had the vaccine. i think it was partnered with a vaccine for measles, whooping cough. there was a series of shots that at least heidi's children got while they were babies. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We have a chicken pox vaccine here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ours are cardboard so I was going to suggest them as well.


I find egg cartons aren't big enough to hold enough dirt for as long as I have to keep them indoors


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find egg cartons aren't big enough to hold enough dirt for as long as I have to keep them indoors


That would be a problem for you. But not so much so here. With the increasing availability of compostable containers things might change for you soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Liz, Bonnie and Sonja, wonderful work from all of you!
> RIP to Normadern, a very sad loss to our KP family, and her family also. ((((((Hugs))))))).
> On a sweeter note, I just bought some award winning hot cross buns at our local bakery,
> delicious with my mid morning coffee. ☕


Thank you Fan 
We. Had some hot cross buns too yesterday , they have started selling all different flavours here but I still prefer the traditional one , love the smell of them baking ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


Lovely hat Bonnie, 
Like your smile for the day was thinking Spring wasn't happening here this year but woke up to sunshine coming through the window and a perfect blue sky what a difference that makes to the way a person feels ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Thank you Denise and your hats a lovely too , I really like the one with the cable edging 
Glad to hear your weather is finally cooling down , fingers crossed there will be no more extremely hot days this year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


That is awful Mary , poor Bella she has suffered way to much in her little life


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> KayeJo I hope you have some good news from Christopher soon.
> 
> Sonja...I love the socks.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary 
Glad you felt better after napping ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are fabulous!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It is!


Re Weetbix... haha I thought so! LOL. I know it very well. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Picture of Finished socks, now to see if I can get dresses finished by next week


Wow Sonja no matter what you make it always turns out stunning! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sad to report that Normaedern, who sometimes visited with us, died this morning at 7 a.m., GMT, in Bangor hospital. It was a heart attack that took her. I have posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531364-1.html in General Chit Chat.


Oh Julie what terribly sad news. She will be greatly missed. She was an amazing lady. So very sorry.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????its just those darn magic seed I plant, I plant 1 seed & it grows 5 plants????????
> 
> https://craftygemini.com/2013/01/fleece-hat-with-ear-flaps-diy-tutorial.html
> 
> Iâve been making them & sending them to school for a few years now


Great job., I dont know where you find time to do any craft with everything else you do. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja no matter what you make it always turns out stunning! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Do all of you have plans for Easter?


My DD and partner and children and my DS and partner will all come to me on Easter Sunday late morning and stay for a few hours. We will do an easter egg hunt with the children. The rest of the weekend I am hoping to get caught up in the garden.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


That is a lovely hat. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hats & such a pretty model


Re Nicho.... ditto! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


 :sm03:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan
> We. Had some hot cross buns too yesterday , they have started selling all different flavours here but I still prefer the traditional one , love the smell of them baking ????


I love hot cross buns too. While DD was in London at the weekend she went shopping in Fortnum & Mason (a very high end grocers shop) and whilst there bought a highly expensive pack of hot cross buns for me. I tried one yesterday but I have to say I prefer the ones I get from our local supermarket for a fraction of the price!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do all of you have plans for Easter?


Not really plans for Easter itself, but I'm going to the Isle of Arran for 3 nights with the girls the week after Easter. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hats & such a pretty model


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> One of my closest friends works in SA for the Magistrates Office, she's an RN in the jail, and said that a bomb went off last night in the fedex office in Schertz where I used to live and where Jennie is right now, it was to be delivered in Austin. She heard it from the police officers that came in when she was working.
> So scary and so sad.


 :sm06: Terrible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I love hot cross buns too. While DD was in London at the weekend she went shopping in Fortnum & Mason (a very high end grocers shop) and whilst there bought a highly expensive pack of hot cross buns for me. I tried one yesterday but I have to say I prefer the ones I get from our local supermarket for a fraction of the price!


I find that there are some things that are definitely not better just because a person has paid lots more money for it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sat outside all be it wrapped up enjoying the sunshine , went on Fb and it told me to take an umbrella if going out as its forecast rain in my area , I think FB should keep its opinions to itself ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here electrical items sold in second hand shops etc must be checked by an electrician. So many don't sell them unless they have a suitably qualified staff member (or volunteer for the charity shops).


Same here, most won't take electrical items.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love hot cross buns too. While DD was in London at the weekend she went shopping in Fortnum & Mason (a very high end grocers shop) and whilst there bought a highly expensive pack of hot cross buns for me. I tried one yesterday but I have to say I prefer the ones I get from our local supermarket for a fraction of the price!


Often I prefer the cheaper ones as well.
When I buy wine I look for the cheapest Moscato- almost always really enjoy it. And often don't like the more expensive ones anywhere near as much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

No plans for Easter. But Althea comes back Easter Sunday. Then the floor is started on Tuesday and we need to be out the house for a week-hopefully the last time.
So need to find somewhere for a week- both of us this time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We have a chicken pox vaccine here.


Here too. It is part of the childhood immunisation now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks Tami (re DD) and no, suffered through another summer with no air con. DH totally unmotivated to do what needs to be done (moving stuff stored in the roof cavity where the ducting for a/c is) before we get a technician in. Not happy!


 :sm25:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast. 

The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Julie what terribly sad news. She will be greatly missed. She was an amazing lady. So very sorry.


Thanks Cathy- I am starting to adjust to the fact she is no longer with us- but it does bring tears to my eyes- just over 24 hours now.

How are you, dear!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No plans for Easter. But Althea comes back Easter Sunday. Then the floor is started on Tuesday and we need to be out the house for a week-hopefully the last time.
> So need to find somewhere for a week- both of us this time.


Good to know that Margaret- so as I had suspected it will be at least into April/mid April before my stint here is likely to end. Not grumbling!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


Sounds a fun idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to know that Margaret- so as I had suspected it will be at least into April/mid April before my stint here is likely to end. Not grumbling!


Looks like it. Glad I haven't been trying to do it these last weeks so thanks for your help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like it. Glad I haven't been trying to do it these last weeks so thanks for your help.


Good I have been able to help! Need to check with Kate when she will go onto summertime!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- I am starting to adjust to the fact she is no longer with us- but it does bring tears to my eyes- just over 24 hours now.
> 
> How are you, dear!?


I am doing ok thanks. Its been blowing a hooley here since the weekend. Tomorrow is supposed to calm and around 25c... just nice. I go to the solicitor tomorrow to put mums will into effect and finalise a few things. I will be glad when that is done I suppose. Then maybe get in the garden for a while... I bought a couple of plants that havent been put in yet. Just some little pansies and a chrysanthimum. Lots of leaves and mess to clean up and weeds to deal with also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am doing ok thanks. Its been blowing a hooley here since the weekend. Tomorrow is supposed to calm and around 25c... just nice. I go to the solicitor tomorrow to put mums will into effect and finalise a few things. I will be glad when that is done I suppose. Then maybe get in the garden for a while... I bought a couple of plants that havent been put in yet. Just some little pansies and a chrysanthimum. Lots of leaves and mess to clean up and weeds to deal with also.


 :sm24: It will be good to get the Will sorted. 
Gardening can be very therapeutic- I am trying to import some photos from my phone without any luck! My Busy Lizzies I started a while ago, and a couple of plants I saw when walking home today. I walked around 1 and 3/4 Kilometres maybe 2 kilometres today- slowly but it was good to get out there. Chrysanthemums do brilliantly here in winter, when planted outside I find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am doing ok thanks. Its been blowing a hooley here since the weekend. Tomorrow is supposed to calm and around 25c... just nice. I go to the solicitor tomorrow to put mums will into effect and finalise a few things. I will be glad when that is done I suppose. Then maybe get in the garden for a while... I bought a couple of plants that havent been put in yet. Just some little pansies and a chrysanthimum. Lots of leaves and mess to clean up and weeds to deal with also.


Hopefully the will is easy and no issues arrive. While it might be hard at the same time it will feel good once it is all finalised.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


That sounds like a great time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest DD also got it twice! First case was very mild but 2nd time, also as adolescent, it was horrible...in her ears, eyes, etc. and had to have a prescription medicine so it did not leave scars.


KateB said:


> It's still quite a common childhood illness here as (as far as I know) there's no inoculation for it. Yes you can still get calamine lotion here. I was unfortunate enough to get chicken pox twice - once when I was very small and again when I was 13 - on the first day of the school summer holidays!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest DD will be fixing a lunch for everyone. ????


budasha said:


> Do all of you have plans for Easter?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hat Bonnie. Will need to copy that pattern.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hats and your daughter is beautiful. Can you give the name of the beanie with the cable edge and was it on Ravelry?


nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the way you and your girlfriends do little mini vacas; such a wonderful practice. I'm quite envious of you having such good friends from your past that you do things with. I have friends but honestly none that I've known from my distant past. A real treasure.


KateB said:


> Not really plans for Easter itself, but I'm going to the Isle of Arran for 3 nights with the girls the week after Easter. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY! The cost of items now days certainly does not guarantee good quality!


Swedenme said:


> I find that there are some things that are definitely not better just because a person has paid lots more money for it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delightful activity! What did they serve you for dinner?


machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was ridiculously cold last night at the baseball game with youngest DGS and it kept drizzling a light rain. DGS's team won 31-1 and they finally called the came at the bottom of the 4th inning; according to the rules if the team is ahead 10 or more points at that point they end it. I nearly froze as the wind was super strong also. Today is only going to be in the low 50s and currently 41F. Suppose to get down to 34 tonight. No flipflops outside for me! TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes, we are flying to Nelson for BILs 80th birthday celebration. It will be great to catchup with our niece and nephew and spouses again.
> We leave on Thursday and return on Easter Sunday.


Wonderful. Since it's almost Thursday where you are, you're probably getting ready to go. I hope you have a great time and a Happy Easter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i won't be able to clean this up to print but if you have dogs i think you should really read this article on do's and don't's in feeding you dog. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com/tips/what-food-is-toxic-to-a-dog?omhide=true


Thanks, Sam. I knew about most of those. I didn't know about potatoes but I wouldn't normally give my dog that anyway. Unfortunately, when I was making Rookie's recipe the other day, a piece of potato fell on the floor and Candy snapped it right up. I didn't think she'd eat it but she did. So far, no harm. I never feed her anything but dog food. My SIL, on the other hand, thinks it's funny to give her something from the table. I have asked her not to do that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally took a photo of this hat. It came out a little smaller than expected, will have to size up for GD.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cat%20tastic%20hat
> 
> & a smile for today


Cute cat hat! And, that about sums it up for Spring. :sm13: It's still miserably cold but no snow forecast for us. I think NY is getting it or already has.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


You have a very lovely DD and the beanie looks good on her. It's sad that so many people have lost their homes due to the bushfires. I'm glad that you are finally getting some rain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a difficult time, but it gave them an opportunity to go back to the hotel and rest, then freshen up. My friend who is an RN went last night and will go again tomorrow. I took a box of treats to my friend to take to the hospital. She can look through what I had and add to it what she wants to round it out. For awhile the family wasn't allowed to talk to her or touch her when they were in the room as they didn't want negative impacts from the ECMO machine. I learned that she was worked on for 45 minutes from the code blue team. She flat lined twice during those 45 minutes. Who knows what quality of life she will have if she pulls through this. It is frightening. Bella usually weighs 30 pounds but with all the fluid retention, she is closer to 100 pounds. Her face is so swollen she cannot open her eyes. I believe she is still sedated which will be another long process to bring her out of. I should get another update from my friend tomorrow, after she leaves the hospital.


My heart goes out to that dear little girl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find egg cartons aren't big enough to hold enough dirt for as long as I have to keep them indoors


When are you finally able to plant your garden? We wait until May 24th weekend but that is sometimes iffy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My DD and partner and children and my DS and partner will all come to me on Easter Sunday late morning and stay for a few hours. We will do an easter egg hunt with the children. The rest of the weekend I am hoping to get caught up in the garden.


I'll bet they enjoy the hunt. Our City puts an egg hunt on in one of the parks. The children are organized so certain ages hunt at one time and then older ones go later.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's still quite a common childhood illness here as (as far as I know) there's no inoculation for it. Yes you can still get calamine lotion here. I was unfortunate enough to get chicken pox twice - once when I was very small and again when I was 13 - on the first day of the school summer holidays!


There is a chicken pox vaccine here in the states that is given as part of the routine vaccination series given to children. I'm not sure when it started to be given, but I'm sure my grand children that are teens and below have had it - not sure if it was around for the ones in their 20's.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not really plans for Easter itself, but I'm going to the Isle of Arran for 3 nights with the girls the week after Easter. :sm24:


Good for you. I have no idea what I'm doing. Usually either my SIL or I prepare dinner but so far we haven't discussed it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat outside all be it wrapped up enjoying the sunshine , went on Fb and it told me to take an umbrella if going out as its forecast rain in my area , I think FB should keep its opinions to itself ????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> No plans for Easter. But Althea comes back Easter Sunday. Then the floor is started on Tuesday and we need to be out the house for a week-hopefully the last time.
> So need to find somewhere for a week- both of us this time.


I hope you go somewhere very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


That sounds like a lot of fun. What did they serve for dinner?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest DD will be fixing a lunch for everyone. ????


That's nice - you will be able to relax and enjoy the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That would be a problem for you. But not so much so here. With the increasing availability of compostable containers things might change for you soon.


I have some flats that hold either 30 or 72 plants, they are plastic but I use them over & over until they are in tatters


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam.
> She was not one to harp on about her problems, Sam- a very brave soul.


Julie, I'm very sorry to hear about Norma's passing. I remember the beautiful lace work she did - many shawls, if I recall correctly. She will be missed, but her work will remind many of her for years to come. Hugs to you for the loss of your good friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love hot cross buns too. While DD was in London at the weekend she went shopping in Fortnum & Mason (a very high end grocers shop) and whilst there bought a highly expensive pack of hot cross buns for me. I tried one yesterday but I have to say I prefer the ones I get from our local supermarket for a fraction of the price!


Unless baked items are home made, I rarely eat them. I find most have a "commercial "taste, I think it's something to do with the preservatives in them. I know my home made buns don't stay fresh long but they sure taste good when fresh. I've never made hot cross buns & really don't remember eating them although I've seen them in stores. Maybe I should try to make some


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Often I prefer the cheaper ones as well.
> When I buy wine I look for the cheapest Moscato- almost always really enjoy it. And often don't like the more expensive ones anywhere near as much.


I don't like expensive wine either, I like Baby Duck & Arbor Mist which are both fizzy sweet wines, my friend says it more like pop????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


Sounds like fun. 
Here they have a fund raiser for the Animal Shelter in Lloydminster where people are "arrested"- people pay to have this done, then they must get donations for "bail". It's usually people who well kniw- mayor, councillors,business people. etc
It's done ãs April Fools joke.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Tami (re DD) and no, suffered through another summer with no air con. DH totally unmotivated to do what needs to be done (moving stuff stored in the roof cavity where the ducting for a/c is) before we get a technician in. Not happy!


Really pretty hats, Denise! Love the cabled band.

You could do what a friend of mine did to motivate her husband. He began a remodeling project, got tired of it and left it for over a year. She told him that he had 3 months to finish or she would hire a construction company to do the work and HE could pay the bill. He amazingly had it finished in record time!! Amazing what the threat of having to spend money does for motivation. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It will be good to get the Will sorted.
> Gardening can be very therapeutic- I am trying to import some photos from my phone without any luck! My Busy Lizzies I started a while ago, and a couple of plants I saw when walking home today. I walked around 1 and 3/4 Kilometres maybe 2 kilometres today- slowly but it was good to get out there. Chrysanthemums do brilliantly here in winter, when planted outside I find.


I love mums but they winter kill here so I gave up growing them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest DD also got it twice! First case was very mild but 2nd time, also as adolescent, it was horrible...in her ears, eyes, etc. and had to have a prescription medicine so it did not leave scars.


One of the young doctors we had caught chicken pox, I've never seen anything like it, he ended up in hospital as they were in his mouth & throat & he couldn't eat or drink so needed IV. Obviously the older you are, the worse it is, he was probably 30


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat Bonnie,
> Like your smile for the day was thinking Spring wasn't happening here this year but woke up to sunshine coming through the window and a perfect blue sky what a difference that makes to the way a person feels ,


It really does! It's a bit on the cloudy side here with the sun peeking through, but it's to get really nice and warm up to 60+ and stay there for the rest of the week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja no matter what you make it always turns out stunning! :sm11:


Agreed!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Terrible.


Yes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> When are you finally able to plant your garden? We wait until May 24th weekend but that is sometimes iffy.


That's about when I put them out also, depends on the year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat outside all be it wrapped up enjoying the sunshine , went on Fb and it told me to take an umbrella if going out as its forecast rain in my area , I think FB should keep its opinions to itself ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Often I prefer the cheaper ones as well.
> When I buy wine I look for the cheapest Moscato- almost always really enjoy it. And often don't like the more expensive ones anywhere near as much.


My favorite is $13 so not too bad, and it's a pretty good sized bottle, I get about 6 good sized glasses out of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, I'm very sorry to hear about Norma's passing. I remember the beautiful lace work she did - many shawls, if I recall correctly. She will be missed, but her work will remind many of her for years to come. Hugs to you for the loss of your good friend.


Thank you so much- I guess I should be glad I found such a good friend so late in life- but it is going to be a very hard gap to fill. There are about 9 other friends who have departed long ago (mostly cancer) of whom I can think as having the ease of communication that I had with Norma.

Her work was so beautiful- one is here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479040-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Unless baked items are home made, I rarely eat them. I find most have a "commercial "taste, I think it's something to do with the preservatives in them. I know my home made buns don't stay fresh long but they sure taste good when fresh. I've never made hot cross buns & really don't remember eating them although I've seen them in stores. Maybe I should try to make some


They are not difficult, Bonnie, if you are already a bread baker. Just find a recipe you like the sound of, get your ingredients,
get up early Good Friday- making a small to medium batch and your house will smell beautifully of the baking, and you will have the best breakfast ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love mums but they winter kill here so I gave up growing them


Our winters barely rate for comparison, Bonnie. I have been able to naturalise chrysanthemums as far South as Wellington, but it was too cold in Christchurch because we did get some good frosts there. But I could grow currants, and gooseberries, raspberries etc. I had a prolific Kiwifruit vine, but had great difficulty protecting my Lisbon lemon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- I guess I should be glad I found such a good friend so late in life- but it is going to be a very hard gap to fill. There are about 9 other friends who have departed long ago (mostly cancer) of whom I can think as having the ease of communication that I had with Norma.
> 
> Her work was so beautiful- one is here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479040-1.html


It is beautiful. She was a very talented lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are not difficult, Bonnie, if you are already a bread baker. Just find a recipe you like the sound of, get your ingredients,
> get up early Good Friday- making a small to medium batch and your house will smell beautifully of the baking, and you will have the best breakfast ever.


I have never had a hot cross bun. I really don't know why. I've looked at them but never bought them - maybe I will this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is beautiful. She was a very talented lady.


Especially Liz, as this was knitted in very difficult circumstances, after she had injured her shoulder, over a year ago that was- couldn't get medical help for it (failure of the NHS) so she taught herself to knit Portuguese style.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have never had a hot cross bun. I really don't know why. I've looked at them but never bought them - maybe I will this year.


Maybe for some reason they are not a Canadian thing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


Sounds like fun ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for picture of Norma’s gorgeous lacework.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No plans for Easter. But Althea comes back Easter Sunday. Then the floor is started on Tuesday and we need to be out the house for a week-hopefully the last time.
> So need to find somewhere for a week- both of us this time.


Hopefully you'll have no problems with finding a place for the week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was ridiculously cold last night at the baseball game with youngest DGS and it kept drizzling a light rain. DGS's team won 31-1 and they finally called the came at the bottom of the 4th inning; according to the rules if the team is ahead 10 or more points at that point they end it. I nearly froze as the wind was super strong also. Today is only going to be in the low 50s and currently 41F. Suppose to get down to 34 tonight. No flipflops outside for me! TTYL


Congrats on the win!!! But too bad it was so cold.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


Sounds like fun, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good I have been able to help! Need to check with Kate when she will go onto summertime!


Summertime starts here this weekend. Clocks spring forward on the night of 24/25 March.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It will be good to get the Will sorted.
> Gardening can be very therapeutic- I am trying to import some photos from my phone without any luck! My Busy Lizzies I started a while ago, and a couple of plants I saw when walking home today. I walked around 1 and 3/4 Kilometres maybe 2 kilometres today- slowly but it was good to get out there. Chrysanthemums do brilliantly here in winter, when planted outside I find.


Sounds like you're doing really well with your walking now. I bet Ringo enjoys it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Summertime starts here this weekend. Clocks spring forward on the night of 24/25 March.


Thanks so much, Angela, you are a week ahead of us, we go back to winter time April first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you're doing really well with your walking now. I bet Ringo enjoys it too.


I am afraid he doesn't get a chance, he is a belligerent little so and so, fights all dogs, male and female. I'm not prepared to get caught in the middle of a dog fight. Worse luck. He adores people, which does redeem him in my view.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- I guess I should be glad I found such a good friend so late in life- but it is going to be a very hard gap to fill. There are about 9 other friends who have departed long ago (mostly cancer) of whom I can think as having the ease of communication that I had with Norma.
> 
> Her work was so beautiful- one is here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479040-1.html


That is just gorgeous, what a work of art. How long did it take her to knit it? I don't think I would ever have the patience.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you'll have no problems with finding a place for the week.


I think we need to start a fund for the travelling homeless! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wonderful. Since it's almost Thursday where you are, you're probably getting ready to go. I hope you have a great time and a Happy Easter.


We don't leave until Thursday next week, so another week to go before the trip.???? It only takes an hour for the flight so not a long one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is just gorgeous, what a work of art. How long did it take her to knit it? I don't think I would ever have the patience.


I forget exactly how long, I do remember some days she could manage only a row or two. This is the one that involved a lot of redesigning, and therefore a lot of tinking. Belle 1 was hosting a lace party in how to design your own Shetland shawl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially Liz, as this was knitted in very difficult circumstances, after she had injured her shoulder, over a year ago that was- couldn't get medical help for it (failure of the NHS) so she taught herself to knit Portuguese style.


That must have been terrible for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe for some reason they are not a Canadian thing?


On, they are around. I just haven't fancied them. When I went out today, I saw an ad for fresh baked ones and thought I'd buy them. Wouldn't you know, they were sold out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> We don't leave until Thursday next week, so another week to go before the trip.???? It only takes an hour for the flight so not a long one.


I guess I was thinking this weekend is Easter.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I guess I was thinking this weekend is Easter.


 No worries, hope you like the hot cross buns. They usually have dried fruit and spices, a bit like Christmas cake flavour. Mmmmmm yummy with lots of melted butter on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That must have been terrible for her.


It was very hard going- she was able to laugh about her predicament, but it did take a toll.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> On, they are around. I just haven't fancied them. When I went out today, I saw an ad for fresh baked ones and thought I'd buy them. Wouldn't you know, they were sold out.


I think Murphy has to have had a hand in that one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

There, laundry's all hung out to dry and I played with the dogs in the backyard for a while, got them running good, me too for that matter. lol
We don't have to pick J up until tomorrow, she wants to spend a little time in Denver


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think we need to start a fund for the travelling homeless! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Lol! That's a good idea! :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- I guess I should be glad I found such a good friend so late in life- but it is going to be a very hard gap to fill. There are about 9 other friends who have departed long ago (mostly cancer) of whom I can think as having the ease of communication that I had with Norma.
> 
> Her work was so beautiful- one is here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479040-1.html


That will certainly become a family heirloom, it's beautiful. She did some amazing work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are not difficult, Bonnie, if you are already a bread baker. Just find a recipe you like the sound of, get your ingredients,
> get up early Good Friday- making a small to medium batch and your house will smell beautifully of the baking, and you will have the best breakfast ever.


Here we never eat stuff like that for breakfast, they are desert


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe for some reason they are not a Canadian thing?


We certainly see them in stores at Easter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That will certainly become a family heirloom, it's beautiful. She did some amazing work.


She was a fantastic knitter and really good at her bobbin lace too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we never eat stuff like that for breakfast, they are desert


Ah well, different customs, different places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We certainly see them in stores at Easter


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, ball season here is always cold too, winter coats & sleeping bags are common in the stands????

I spent the morning sorting through more of that fleece fabric & cutting more hats, I may need to get a bigger box but at least I’m getting through it, about a 1/3 more to go, maybe this afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saw a video of Vincent VanGogh at my book club today. Excellent, hand painted animation of his life. Interesting look at how each person sees us in a different way. Still, 2 hard knock movies in 2 days and I’m ready for Disney’s Song of the South and a zippity doo dah day, vs light rain and clouds. Yet, I enjoy the silence of the rain and how gentle the showers are. Hopefully gentle enough for the earth to soak it up vs flash floods.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delightful activity! What did they serve you for dinner?


We had a mixed greens salad with thin slices of apple and an assortment of dressings, hard rolls, Lemon chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, roasted Brussels sprouts and cake with strawberries and whipped cream. These frat men do all their own cooking. Our girls brought them a big platter of chocolate rice Krispy bars.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

machriste said:


> We had a mixed greens salad with thin slices of apple and an assortment of dressings, hard rolls, Lemon chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, roasted Brussels sprouts and cake with strawberries and whipped cream. These frat men do all their own cooking. Our girls brought them a big platter of chocolate rice Krispy bars.


Sounds great. They can kidnap me too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn’t save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren’t cheep (cheap) either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


Bother! What a mess that could have been.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is there to do there? --- sam



KateB said:


> Not really plans for Easter itself, but I'm going to the Isle of Arran for 3 nights with the girls the week after Easter. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would never have waited a year. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Really pretty hats, Denise! Love the cabled band.
> 
> You could do what a friend of mine did to motivate her husband. He began a remodeling project, got tired of it and left it for over a year. She told him that he had 3 months to finish or she would hire a construction company to do the work and HE could pay the bill. He amazingly had it finished in record time!! Amazing what the threat of having to spend money does for motivation. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> KayeJo I hope you have some good news from Christopher soon.
> 
> Sonja...I love the socks.
> 
> ...


Please take care of your self.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gorgeous shawl - she did do lovely work. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much- I guess I should be glad I found such a good friend so late in life- but it is going to be a very hard gap to fill. There are about 9 other friends who have departed long ago (mostly cancer) of whom I can think as having the ease of communication that I had with Norma.
> 
> Her work was so beautiful- one is here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-479040-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like expensive wine either, I like Baby Duck & Arbor Mist which are both fizzy sweet wines, my friend says it more like pop????


I prefer my wine still, the one problem with moscato is some is fizzy and I can't work how to tell which ones are. And I buy them so rarely I forget which ones I really like!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One of my closest friends works in SA for the Magistrates Office, she's an RN in the jail, and said that a bomb went off last night in the fedex office in Schertz where I used to live and where Jennie is right now, it was to be delivered in Austin. She heard it from the police officers that came in when she was working.
> So scary and so sad.


Very scary. Hope all stay safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know they say no Asprin because it can cause Reye Syndrome, don't know about ibuprofen.


Same reason. I knew the answer just couldn't remember what it was called.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


That's a mess.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks Tami (re DD) and no, suffered through another summer with no air con. DH totally unmotivated to do what needs to be done (moving stuff stored in the roof cavity where the ducting for a/c is) before we get a technician in. Not happy!


 :sm22:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm22:


I think I would call the technician and pay extra for them to move what needs moved. Does he not suffer in the heat?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> gorgeous shawl - she did do lovely work. --- sam


She really did, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think all my grand children have had the vaccine. i think it was partnered with a vaccine for measles, whooping cough. there was a series of shots that at least heidi's children got while they were babies. --- sam


The chicken pox vaccine is separate. You are thinking MMR. Measles, mumps and rubella.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> The chicken pox vaccine is separate. You are thinking MMR. Measles, mumps and rubella.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we never eat stuff like that for breakfast, they are desert


I can eat hot cross buns any time of the day! :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My favorite is $13 so not too bad, and it's a pretty good sized bottle, I get about 6 good sized glasses out of it.


Mine is $5 for a normal sized bottle. Really expensive! Lasts me 2 or 3 evenings.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is there to do there? --- sam


Eat, drink, talk???


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Summertime starts here this weekend. Clocks spring forward on the night of 24/25 March.


And 1 week later we down here will go back so the times will be settled for a few months.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good I have been able to help! Need to check with Kate when she will go onto summertime!


This Sunday our clocks go forward, so one more Friday of 9pm posting then back to 10pm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> We had a mixed greens salad with thin slices of apple and an assortment of dressings, hard rolls, Lemon chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, roasted Brussels sprouts and cake with strawberries and whipped cream. These frat men do all their own cooking. Our girls brought them a big platter of chocolate rice Krispy bars.


Wow! Sounds good


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the way you and your girlfriends do little mini vacas; such a wonderful practice. I'm quite envious of you having such good friends from your past that you do things with. I have friends but honestly none that I've known from my distant past. A real treasure.


They are treasures (although they would howl with laughter at being called so!)! I can't believe that it's almost 49 years since we first met when we started college.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


Yuk, thank goodness they stayed in the bag


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> No worries, hope you like the hot cross buns. They usually have dried fruit and spices, a bit like Christmas cake flavour. Mmmmmm yummy with lots of melted butter on.


And proper butter. No margarine for them. 
And heated in the oven not a microwave. Have made them a couple of times. But having grown up with shop bought ones to me they are best so don't bother spending the time any more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And proper butter. No margarine for them.
> And heated in the oven not a microwave. Have made them a couple of times. But having grown up with shop bought ones to me they are best so don't bother spending the time any more.


We only eat butter, I hate the taste of margarine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This Sunday our clocks go back, so one more Friday of 9pm posting then back to 10pm.


Have you been tasting the wines Bonnie and Margaret have been talking about :sm23: 
Although I do think I know what you mean when you say the clocks go "back"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we never eat stuff like that for breakfast, they are desert


Not Hot Cross Buns- they are breakfast, in fact on Good Friday it is often about all I eat all day! As I rarely eat them before Good Friday I binge on them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


Oh dear me- just as well it was just lost eggs and not all round the boot as well. That would have been horrid to clear up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I might get done cutting out hats but holy smokes, there’s more fabric there than I thought. I have 30 of the larger size cut out, I counted as I put them in a larger box & about 10 smaller ones, I cut big ones until there’s not enough room to fit the pattern pieces, then do small ones. Some of the fabrics are large prints so not suitable for hats so I will take them to the next meeting & pass them on.
It’s beautiful here today, just about freezing & sunny but there is more snow in the forcast.
We are thinking of going to visit DHs aunt & uncles, depends on the weather when we get up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is there to do there? --- sam


Arran is a beautiful island with loads to see and do, especially if you are a fan of the great outdoors (which we are not particularly!) but the hotel also has 2 swimming pools and a spa, so we'll be fine! More info and pictures here - http://www.visitarran.com/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can eat hot cross buns any time of the day! :sm16:


Or year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The chicken pox vaccine is separate. You are thinking MMR. Measles, mumps and rubella.


Here it is included in the 18 month MMR- MMRV (V= varicella)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Eat, drink, talk???


You been following us?!! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you been tasting the wines Bonnie and Margaret have been talking about :sm23:
> Although I do think I know what you mean when you say the clocks go "back"


I think they spring forward


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And proper butter. No margarine for them.
> And heated in the oven not a microwave. Have made them a couple of times. But having grown up with shop bought ones to me they are best so don't bother spending the time any more.


I have thought about making them, but when our local supermarket is selling them at 8 for £1 why would I? :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you been tasting the wines Bonnie and Margaret have been talking about :sm23:
> Although I do think I know what you mean when you say the clocks go "back"


I wish, although moscato is one of the wines I like too! I realised I'd got it wrong and changed it, but some folk pick you up before you fall! (as my esteemed gran would have said!) :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just told Maryanne we have been talking about HotCross Buns and Moscato. Maybe I should buy some Moscato next week as well.

Maryanne is fine this morning, sore tooth (well as I pointed out I hope it isn't the tooth) but otherwise fine. So we are off to knitting soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have thought about making them, but when our local supermarket is selling them at 8 for £1 why would I? :sm09:


Wish they were that price here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think they spring forward


And ours fall back. The one time I think of Autumn as Fall is to remember which way the clocks go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We only eat butter, I hate the taste of margarine


Used it for a while trying to do what told and becuase it is easy to spread. But never liked it- and never for things like Hot Cross Buns.
And if they think they can get me to use margarine again by trying to tell me it is now OK they can think again. And now we can get butter that is spreadable-and almost as nice as butter I use that. But for the Hot Cross Buns I will use the hard stuff. Lots of melting butter on them- not just spread onto them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Or year!


 :sm24:  :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And proper butter. No margarine for them.
> And heated in the oven not a microwave. Have made them a couple of times. But having grown up with shop bought ones to me they are best so don't bother spending the time any more.


Absolutely real butter! But I give them a quick 10 seconds in microwave to warm up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This Sunday our clocks go forward, so one more Friday of 9pm posting then back to 10pm.


I still need to check where I end up- I will wait till the change over.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yuk, thank goodness they stayed in the bag


Yes I was lucky, it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Or year!


I restrict them to round Easter. I might have some in the week or so before if they are around but I never heat them for me till Good Friday. And buy plenty. The eat them until finish them- might freeze some as after Easter they won't be available. But basically they are for Easter.
And fortunately they aren't around all year. Just from Christmas this year to Easter


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still need to check where I end up- I will wait till the change over.


9am Saturday for you I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Absolutely real butter! But I give them a quick 10 seconds in microwave to warm up.


Much quicker but I don't think nearly as nice. And as I have so few in a year I like them at their best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 9am Saturday for you I think.


For Sam or for Kate!? Far too complex to think of, ahead of time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For Sam or for Kate!? Far too complex to think of, ahead of time.


For you when Sam starts the KTP. Becuase I know that a large part of the year it is 6.30 for me (and as it has just been 8.30 for summer it must be 6.30 for winter!). Works well for the digest but not for the start of the KTP!

And now to head out to knitting so TTYL. And so many of us on right now as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That poor babe, how much more can her little body possibly take.
> Continued prayers for Bella and everyone around her.


Only time will tell. She is alive right now because of the machines. We don't know what will happen when the doctors try to wean her from the machines. I hope if she survives this that she will still have quality of life.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still need to check where I end up- I will wait till the change over.


I think after the Easter weekend we will all be back where we were last month before this all started!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much quicker but I don't think nearly as nice. And as I have so few in a year I like them at their best.


It's usually due to being too impatient to wait for oven to heat lol! When I bought them yesterday they were still warm from bakery luckily. 
Glad to hear the wisdom tooth surgery is healing well. Those big back teeth are the most painful to cope with after extraction.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> I wish, although moscato is one of the wines I like too! I realised I'd got it wrong and changed it, but some folk pick you up before you fall! (as my esteemed gran would have said!) :sm09:


I would join you for a glass of moscato! I sure could use it this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think after the Easter weekend we will all be back where we were last month before this all started!


And I am not sure- I keep track of too many zones to think of it ahead of the issue.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Sounds like quite a nice meal and that they do all their own cooking is great!


martina said:


> Sounds great. They can kidnap me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


Oh dear!! I dropped two on the floor on Sunday, unreal, don't know what was wrong with me, can't blame it on being pregnant. :sm23: 
At least yours had the good sense to stay in the bag.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very scary. Hope all stay safe


It really is, it's just crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can eat hot cross buns any time of the day! :sm16:


Me too!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mine is $5 for a normal sized bottle. Really expensive! Lasts me 2 or 3 evenings.


You are a cheap date. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of your 3 friends Kate. They look like a fun bunch.


KateB said:


> They are treasures (although they would howl with laughter at being called so!)! I can't believe that it's almost 49 years since we first met when we started college.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


I guess they wanted to be free range still. So glad the mess was contained though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> I guess they wanted to be free range still. So glad the mess was contained though.


Egg-axctly lol!????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> There is a chicken pox vaccine here in the states that is given as part of the routine vaccination series given to children. I'm not sure when it started to be given, but I'm sure my grand children that are teens and below have had it - not sure if it was around for the ones in their 20's.


My 28 year old son got the vaccine at the age of 5 and still broke out with the chicken pox 6 months later. The vaccine was still a good choice as he was immune deficient as a little one. The vaccine may have saved his life or at least prevented him from becoming really ill. Matthew never got the chicken pox and he was vaccinated the same time as his older brother.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


So sorry. So glad that they stayed in the bag and were not messing up the boot. Now you will have an excuse to go back to the store in your racy little car and get some more along with some more hot cross buns. 
Having never had a hot cross bun, I shall check the bakery tomorrow when I go to take my iphone to be rehabilitated. It is making me crazy, keeps asking for the same information over and over whenever I try to use it to make a call. The iphone support person has been very great and will call me tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry. So glad that they stayed in the bag and were not messing up the boot. Now you will have an excuse to go back to the store in your racy little car and get some more along with some more hot cross buns.
> Having never had a hot cross bun, I shall check the bakery tomorrow when I go to take my iphone to be rehabilitated. It is making me crazy, keeps asking for the same information over and over whenever I try to use it to make a call. The iphone support person has been very great and will call me tomorrow.


Oh dear that doesn't sound good at all. Might just do a quick trip to replenish supplies tomorrow, this lovely fine sunny weather is perfect for racy cars!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Only time will tell. She is alive right now because of the machines. We don't know what will happen when the doctors try to wean her from the machines. I hope if she survives this that she will still have quality of life.


That is my hope also. God willing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I guess they wanted to be free range still. So glad the mess was contained though.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are treasures (although they would howl with laughter at being called so!)! I can't believe that it's almost 49 years since we first met when we started college.


Such a lovely group of ladies!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just told Maryanne we have been talking about HotCross Buns and Moscato. Maybe I should buy some Moscato next week as well.
> 
> Maryanne is fine this morning, sore tooth (well as I pointed out I hope it isn't the tooth) but otherwise fine. So we are off to knitting soon.


Glad that the extraction site isn't too bad, and that she could go to knitting with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry. So glad that they stayed in the bag and were not messing up the boot. Now you will have an excuse to go back to the store in your racy little car and get some more along with some more hot cross buns.
> Having never had a hot cross bun, I shall check the bakery tomorrow when I go to take my iphone to be rehabilitated. It is making me crazy, keeps asking for the same information over and over whenever I try to use it to make a call. The iphone support person has been very great and will call me tomorrow.


Our bakery has them available this Friday, I'll go get 2 or 3, because they are fabulous, but if I get too many, I'll eat too many. :sm12: :sm04: 
Hope that your phone is an easy fix, I have to go look into upgrading David's phone, it's starting to give him trouble with charging the battery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No hot cross buns at the grocers so thought I'd make some at home, but they didn't have the fruit either. Maybe I'll have to make them with raisins. I remember some that had cardamom in them; maybe the Swedish version?

http://thisweekfordinner.com/2009/12/30/vetebrod-swedish-cardamom-bread/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear that doesn't sound good at all. Might just do a quick trip to replenish supplies tomorrow, this lovely fine sunny weather is perfect for racy cars!


Have fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And ours fall back. The one time I think of Autumn as Fall is to remember which way the clocks go.


I didint think about that????forgot you were getting fall


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Murphy has to have had a hand in that one!


Murphy's around more often than not. :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are treasures (although they would howl with laughter at being called so!)! I can't believe that it's almost 49 years since we first met when we started college.


All of you are beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We only eat butter, I hate the taste of margarine


When my DH had his heart attack, the hospital staff was pushing becel margarine rather than butter. That's all we used for a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you been tasting the wines Bonnie and Margaret have been talking about :sm23:
> Although I do think I know what you mean when you say the clocks go "back"


I haven't been tasting their wines but sure tasted some nice ones this afternoon at our wine tasting. I'm sure that come tomorrow I'm going to regret tasting them. :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I too am fond of hot cross buns. My mom always made them to have for Good Friday breakfast.
> 
> The annual kidnapping of the house mothers took place last evening. It is something we all look forward to. The young gentlemen of the Farmhouse fraternity chauffeur us to their lovely house (brand new last fall,) serve us dinner, and then our girls must come with a ransom of cookies and drive us back home. It is a delightful evening.


Sounds like a fun evening


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Murphy's around more often than not. :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No hot cross buns at the grocers so thought I'd make some at home, but they didn't have the fruit either. Maybe I'll have to make them with raisins. I remember some that had cardamom in them; maybe the Swedish version?
> 
> http://thisweekfordinner.com/2009/12/30/vetebrod-swedish-cardamom-bread/


Ooh! I love cardamom, that looks so good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It was ridiculously cold last night at the baseball game with youngest DGS and it kept drizzling a light rain. DGS's team won 31-1 and they finally called the came at the bottom of the 4th inning; according to the rules if the team is ahead 10 or more points at that point they end it. I nearly froze as the wind was super strong also. Today is only going to be in the low 50s and currently 41F. Suppose to get down to 34 tonight. No flipflops outside for me! TTYL


Congratulations to your DGSs team. Brrr! That's the way they do for Damien's games also. Make sure you have blankets in the car! There are times even the end of June we need one for his games.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, too funny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam. I knew about most of those. I didn't know about potatoes but I wouldn't normally give my dog that anyway. Unfortunately, when I was making Rookie's recipe the other day, a piece of potato fell on the floor and Candy snapped it right up. I didn't think she'd eat it but she did. So far, no harm. I never feed her anything but dog food. My SIL, on the other hand, thinks it's funny to give her something from the table. I have asked her not to do that.


If DSIL insists on feeding Candy from the table, and Candy gets sick, then DSIL gets the vet bill. Maybe then she won't do it anymore.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, nice picture of your bff’s.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are treasures (although they would howl with laughter at being called so!)! I can't believe that it's almost 49 years since we first met when we started college.


The best kind of friends!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh! I love cardamom, that looks so good.


That's a huge batch though. I'm going to try to find a smaller one. A good friend of mine in scouting always brought cardamon roll, etc. I became a huge fan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a huge batch though. I'm going to try to find a smaller one. A good friend of mine in scouting always brought cardamon roll, etc. I became a huge fan.


Lol! True! If you find a good smaller one, please let me know.

:sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here it is included in the 18 month MMR- MMRV (V= varicella)


I'm not sure when ours is given, but I know Arriana has had it and I think her brother (14) has had it. It may be given the same time as the MMR is, I don't know. I do know they didn't have it when my kids were little. Amber had them first, but not super bad, then Jason got them, over July 4, he was probably 5? And he had them bad. I ran across a photo of him with them just before we left last fall.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just told Maryanne we have been talking about HotCross Buns and Moscato. Maybe I should buy some Moscato next week as well.
> 
> Maryanne is fine this morning, sore tooth (well as I pointed out I hope it isn't the tooth) but otherwise fine. So we are off to knitting soon.


Enjoy both. Glad Marianne is doing well after the extraction. Have fun at knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Only time will tell. She is alive right now because of the machines. We don't know what will happen when the doctors try to wean her from the machines. I hope if she survives this that she will still have quality of life.


Amen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is, it's just crazy.


I caught a news clip tonight while waiting in line for ice cream. The young man who did it has killed himself, and left a 25 minute video confession! Unreal. But I hope that is the last of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are a cheap date. :sm23: :sm23:


I'm even cheaper. Just give me a sip or 2 of yours and I'm done! :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I caught a news clip tonight while waiting in line for ice cream. The young man who did it has killed himself, and left a 25 minute video confession! Unreal. But I hope that is the last of them.


Unreal. 
I hope so too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm even cheaper. Just give me a sip or 2 of yours and I'm done! :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry. So glad that they stayed in the bag and were not messing up the boot. Now you will have an excuse to go back to the store in your racy little car and get some more along with some more hot cross buns.
> Having never had a hot cross bun, I shall check the bakery tomorrow when I go to take my iphone to be rehabilitated. It is making me crazy, keeps asking for the same information over and over whenever I try to use it to make a call. The iphone support person has been very great and will call me tomorrow.


Good luck with the phone rehab. After having iPhones for the last 6-7 years, ours are not holding a charge anymore. These are 3 years old. We have decided we will no longer pay Apple's prices, and have to put up with constant updates that change everything, and remove our passwords to everything. We have purchased Motorola E4's I think they are. DH bought them on line at Best Buy. two phones, with tax, $301. Shipped them to DD who should get them tomorrow, so they will be waiting for us when we get home. Then the kids can teach us how to use them! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our bakery has them available this Friday, I'll go get 2 or 3, because they are fabulous, but if I get too many, I'll eat too many. :sm12: :sm04:
> Hope that your phone is an easy fix, I have to go look into upgrading David's phone, it's starting to give him trouble with charging the battery.


Look on eBay, or Best Buy online. On eBay, you can get brand new ones much cheaper than in store. We just ordered 2 for $301, tax included. Our friends get theirs that way every time they get new phones. Just take them in to the store to have them activated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> When my DH had his heart attack, the hospital staff was pushing becel margarine rather than butter. That's all we used for a while.


Our bodies don't know what to do with any kind of margarine. Margarine is one molecule away from plastic. But the medical profession keeps pushing the artificial crap on us. Told my dr. not to bother telling me to eat anything but real butter, and why.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will endeavour to always be on time. --- sam


KateB said:


> This Sunday our clocks go forward, so one more Friday of 9pm posting then back to 10pm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will endeavour to always be on time. --- sam


My problem relates more to being eleven or thirteen hours ahead of Kate, can never remember which, so I wait till it happens


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We went back to the Naval Air Station Museum again today. We didn't get to see all of it yesterday. The Blue Angels were supposed to have cancelled practice, but we got a nice surprise! While in the upper floor (they call it the second deck) we heard them and could see individual planes go by from the windows. When we left, they were still practicing, so we got to see them fly in formation! Then we went to Joe Patti's Seafood Co. and got 7# of sea scallops, and 4# of shrimp (all fresh) and a package each of Boudin Sausage, Alligator and Pork sausage, and Boudin balls. Then went to Renfroe Pecans and got 3# of pecan pieces, and a few other things. I am finding pecans addictive, now that I can eat nuts again with out stomach issues. We had some of the shrimp and scallops for supper, and the rest are already packaged and in the freezer. After supper we went across Pensacola Bay to watch the sun set from Fort Pickens in Gulf Breeze. I had a grey heron that was kind enough to pose for photos, then decide to "stalk" me, as DH put it, and stopped about 15' behind me, and let me take more photos! The sun set was nice, also. 

As it's almost 11:30, and the water has been hot for a couple of hours, it's time for a quick shower, then bed. On the move again tomorrow. Alabama, somewhere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was looking at the beaches - i wonder if the water is ever warm enough to swim in? i think you will have a great time - so much to see and do. hope all of you have a great time. --- sam



KateB said:


> Arran is a beautiful island with loads to see and do, especially if you are a fan of the great outdoors (which we are not particularly!) but the hotel also has 2 swimming pools and a spa, so we'll be fine! More info and pictures here - http://www.visitarran.com/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sounds like special day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We went back to the Naval Air Station Museum again today. We didn't get to see all of it yesterday. The Blue Angels were supposed to have cancelled practice, but we got a nice surprise! While in the upper floor (they call it the second deck) we heard them and could see individual planes go by from the windows. When we left, they were still practicing, so we got to see them fly in formation! Then we went to Joe Patti's Seafood Co. and got 7# of sea scallops, and 4# of shrimp (all fresh) and a package each of Boudin Sausage, Alligator and Pork sausage, and Boudin balls. Then went to Renfroe Pecans and got 3# of pecan pieces, and a few other things. I am finding pecans addictive, now that I can eat nuts again with out stomach issues. We had some of the shrimp and scallops for supper, and the rest are already packaged and in the freezer. After supper we went across Pensacola Bay to watch the sun set from Fort Pickens in Gulf Breeze. I had a grey heron that was kind enough to pose for photos, then decide to "stalk" me, as DH put it, and stopped about 15' behind me, and let me take more photos! The sun set was nice, also.
> 
> As it's almost 11:30, and the water has been hot for a couple of hours, it's time for a quick shower, then bed. On the move again tomorrow. Alabama, somewhere.


Sounds like a great day, I love pecans too, well, shrimp and sea scallops too. lol 
I bet they were so good fresh. 
Lol! What an accomodating bird. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a huge batch though. I'm going to try to find a smaller one. A good friend of mine in scouting always brought cardamon roll, etc. I became a huge fan.


I don't think I've ever had cardamom, at least I didn't know it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, sounds like you are having a great vacation.

GKs are here again tonight. We will get them off to school in the morning & then head out so I better get some sleep


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I've ever had cardamom, at least I didn't know it????


It's hard to explain the flavor, but once you have had it, you'll never forget it, it's a really warm spice, like nutmeg and cinnamon. I love it in cooking as well as coffee.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's hard to explain the flavor, but once you have had it, you'll never forget it, it's a really warm spice, like nutmeg and cinnamon. I love it in cooking as well as coffee.


Me too, I sprinkle it over my morning porridge and on rice pudding yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too, I sprinkle it over my morning porridge and on rice pudding yum!


Ooooh! I need to try it on rice pudding, never thought of that, it'd be so yummy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooooh! I need to try it on rice pudding, never thought of that, it'd be so yummy.


Sure is, and nutmeg is good on it too.! I do like it on a good flat white coffee also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's hard to explain the flavor, but once you have had it, you'll never forget it, it's a really warm spice, like nutmeg and cinnamon. I love it in cooking as well as coffee.


It's one of the defining flavors of Chai tea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sure is, and nutmeg is good on it too.! I do like it on a good flat white coffee also.


Yes, nutmeg is a fave, I had that on rice pudding yesterday. 
I love a good Iced Thai Coffee and that has cardamom in it, I always have them add extra.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's one of the defining flavors of Chai tea.


Oh yes it is, I like a good dirty chai latte. :sm04:

Okay, now I want an Iced Thai or dirty chai latte, and it's 11:40pm, I need to go to bed. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> They are treasures (although they would howl with laughter at being called so!)! I can't believe that it's almost 49 years since we first met when we started college.


That's a lovely picture Kate, good friends are the best treasure to have


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just told Maryanne we have been talking about HotCross Buns and Moscato. Maybe I should buy some Moscato next week as well.
> 
> Maryanne is fine this morning, sore tooth (well as I pointed out I hope it isn't the tooth) but otherwise fine. So we are off to knitting soon.


Glad to here that Maryanne is fine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I've ever had cardamom, at least I didn't know it????


You should try it , the cake that Jeanette gave the recipe for is delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didint think about that????forgot you were getting fall


Ah but weren't you talking to Kate?- who springs forward.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm not sure when ours is given, but I know Arriana has had it and I think her brother (14) has had it. It may be given the same time as the MMR is, I don't know. I do know they didn't have it when my kids were little. Amber had them first, but not super bad, then Jason got them, over July 4, he was probably 5? And he had them bad. I ran across a photo of him with them just before we left last fall.


Mine weren't immunised for it. Maryanne got them a few years ago and Vicky was immunised through uni becuase she was in medicine.

Here kids get MMR at 12 months and then 6 months later MMRV so two MMRs and one chicken pox.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good luck with the phone rehab. After having iPhones for the last 6-7 years, ours are not holding a charge anymore. These are 3 years old. We have decided we will no longer pay Apple's prices, and have to put up with constant updates that change everything, and remove our passwords to everything. We have purchased Motorola E4's I think they are. DH bought them on line at Best Buy. two phones, with tax, $301. Shipped them to DD who should get them tomorrow, so they will be waiting for us when we get home. Then the kids can teach us how to use them! :sm09: :sm09:


Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
Yes- so here come some photos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The train line that the train runs on is the oldest in South Australia- in fact Australia. The original train was horse drawn and my Grandmothers relatives used to drive this (Mums Mum). It is now a tourist train though used to be a vital line. Normally a steam train but a diesel the day we went as when they started up the steam train it was very unhappy and needed to be fixed.
https://www.steamrangerheritagerailway.org/our-trains/cockle-train/ 
Most of the other photos were taken the day Mum and I took a cruise close to the mouth and into the Coorong.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hopefully the will is easy and no issues arrive. While it might be hard at the same time it will feel good once it is all finalised.


Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.

Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:

She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> No hot cross buns at the grocers so thought I'd make some at home, but they didn't have the fruit either. Maybe I'll have to make them with raisins. I remember some that had cardamom in them; maybe the Swedish version?
> 
> http://thisweekfordinner.com/2009/12/30/vetebrod-swedish-cardamom-bread/


They seem to come with so many different spices or fruit in them. I think you could make them with whatever you have to hand and it may take more than a batch or two to find the combination that you like best. The expensive ones that I had recently had figs in them which to my mind spoilt them completely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We went back to the Naval Air Station Museum again today. We didn't get to see all of it yesterday. The Blue Angels were supposed to have cancelled practice, but we got a nice surprise! While in the upper floor (they call it the second deck) we heard them and could see individual planes go by from the windows. When we left, they were still practicing, so we got to see them fly in formation! Then we went to Joe Patti's Seafood Co. and got 7# of sea scallops, and 4# of shrimp (all fresh) and a package each of Boudin Sausage, Alligator and Pork sausage, and Boudin balls. Then went to Renfroe Pecans and got 3# of pecan pieces, and a few other things. I am finding pecans addictive, now that I can eat nuts again with out stomach issues. We had some of the shrimp and scallops for supper, and the rest are already packaged and in the freezer. After supper we went across Pensacola Bay to watch the sun set from Fort Pickens in Gulf Breeze. I had a grey heron that was kind enough to pose for photos, then decide to "stalk" me, as DH put it, and stopped about 15' behind me, and let me take more photos! The sun set was nice, also.
> 
> As it's almost 11:30, and the water has been hot for a couple of hours, it's time for a quick shower, then bed. On the move again tomorrow. Alabama, somewhere.


Glad you got to see the Blue Angels after all, that was a nice surprise. We have a similar group of flyers here called the Red Arrows. They had a nasty accident just last week when an engineer was killed during a training flight.
Your seafood buys sound delicious, sounds like the perfect place to stock up on things like that. Enjoy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


Great photos Margaret. I love your huge empty beaches.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


Glad she's OK today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we never eat stuff like that for breakfast, they are desert


RE Hot cross buns.... oh I love them, yummy toasted. I like them for morning tea time. Only the traditional ones though, yummy like raisin toast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oops just had an egg-ceptionally messy discovery when putting away groceries. I had re arranged the groceries in the boot (trunk) so the roof could pack into it
> On car convertible, but they moved around, and had a loss of 12 free range eggs, couldn't save them as they were full of shell, and had run into the bag. At least they hadnt gone all over the car boot. I guess the yokes on me lol!!!!!???????? they weren't cheep (cheap) either.


LOL. But ugh... lucky they were contained in the shopping bag. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> They are treasures (although they would howl with laughter at being called so!)! I can't believe that it's almost 49 years since we first met when we started college.


Lovely photo... enjoy your time away with them after Easter. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not Hot Cross Buns- they are breakfast, in fact on Good Friday it is often about all I eat all day! As I rarely eat them before Good Friday I binge on them.


Serena and I have been eating one or two a week for a while now...lol.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was looking at the beaches - i wonder if the water is ever warm enough to swim in? i think you will have a great time - so much to see and do. hope all of you have a great time. --- sam


People do swim in it, but never at any time could it be called warm! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


Very sad and far too young, but at peace now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but weren't you talking to Kate?- who springs forward.


In a very athletic manner of course! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


What is it with these other GMs?!!!! Poor wee Serena, but I'm glad she's better now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I have thought about making them, but when our local supermarket is selling them at 8 for £1 why would I? :sm09:


$3.50 here for 6. So yours are cheaper. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> What is it with these other GMs?!!!! Poor wee Serena, but I'm glad she's better now.


I know, right? And yes so am I.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just told Maryanne we have been talking about HotCross Buns and Moscato. Maybe I should buy some Moscato next week as well.
> 
> Maryanne is fine this morning, sore tooth (well as I pointed out I hope it isn't the tooth) but otherwise fine. So we are off to knitting soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


My condolences., no more suffering.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We went back to the Naval Air Station Museum again today. We didn't get to see all of it yesterday. The Blue Angels were supposed to have cancelled practice, but we got a nice surprise! While in the upper floor (they call it the second deck) we heard them and could see individual planes go by from the windows. When we left, they were still practicing, so we got to see them fly in formation! Then we went to Joe Patti's Seafood Co. and got 7# of sea scallops, and 4# of shrimp (all fresh) and a package each of Boudin Sausage, Alligator and Pork sausage, and Boudin balls. Then went to Renfroe Pecans and got 3# of pecan pieces, and a few other things. I am finding pecans addictive, now that I can eat nuts again with out stomach issues. We had some of the shrimp and scallops for supper, and the rest are already packaged and in the freezer. After supper we went across Pensacola Bay to watch the sun set from Fort Pickens in Gulf Breeze. I had a grey heron that was kind enough to pose for photos, then decide to "stalk" me, as DH put it, and stopped about 15' behind me, and let me take more photos! The sun set was nice, also.
> 
> As it's almost 11:30, and the water has been hot for a couple of hours, it's time for a quick shower, then bed. On the move again tomorrow. Alabama, somewhere.


You sound like you are having a really good time. And seeing plenty. Are you planning on heading out again? I know you are making your way back now


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


Great photos Margaret., aww little Gordon is adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


Poor Serena. A problem with being young. E went flying Tuesday and went face down-I think she slipped on some paper she had left on the floor.
And Gordon had toppled backwards earlier that day so had both upset after a fall- fortunately at different times.
The funniest (looking back) with ours was when we were pushing the girls on a swing each. Maryanne went flying and while I was watching her fly to check her when she fell Vicky took off as well! Don't know what it looked like to the other people in the playground!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> They seem to come with so many different spices or fruit in them. I think you could make them with whatever you have to hand and it may take more than a batch or two to find the combination that you like best. The expensive ones that I had recently had figs in them which to my mind spoilt them completely.


We have all types here- but it is the traditional ones that I prefer. And think that is all I will get this year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Poor Serena. A problem with being young. E went flying Tuesday and went face down-I think she slipped on some paper she had left on the floor.
> And Gordon had toppled backwards earlier that day so had both upset after a fall- fortunately at different times.
> The funniest (looking back) with ours was when we were pushing the girls on a swing each. Maryanne went flying and while I was watching her fly to check her when she fell Vicky took off as well! Don't know what it looked like to the other people in the playground!


 :sm06: Oh my! LOL. Not funny at the time though I imagine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> In a very athletic manner of course! :sm06: :sm09:


Of course. Bet you spring forward better now than 5 years ago. Someone watched me get off the floor recently and commented- I'm much better than I was 2 years ago I said. Don't think anything of getting up of the floor now. Did draw the line at getting up with both in my arms the other day! Wanted one free hand to balance with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> $3.50 here for 6. So yours are cheaper. LOL


Saw some under $3 today- will go back and look but they didn't look very fruity.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saw some under $3 today- will go back and look but they didn't look very fruity.


Yep I know what you mean... I like the traditional ones from Coles the best.

Off to bed now.... 4 and half hours sleep last night was not enough... night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> In a very athletic manner of course! :sm06: :sm09:


And with such grace!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


Glorious photos, Margaret- thank you for sharing- I guess that has to be Gordon!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


We really need a name like Kate's Psycho Gran, for Serena's other Gran- unconscienable (?sp) woman.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glorious photos, Margaret- thank you for sharing- I guess that has to be Gordon!?


Yes indeed it is.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Darowil, thanks for the pictures. You are a beautiful lady and the sand park pictures were wonderful. Fun to visit, with shared pictures, places I will never see in real life.

Windy and rain here today so a fine day to stay inside and knit and read a book.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for her family.


darowil said:


> The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all the pictures Margaret. How funny how the seal is atop the fence. I think you have a gorgeous smile by the way!


darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear....poor little Serena. Glad she is okay this morning but how frightening for all of you.


sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We went back to the Naval Air Station Museum again today. We didn't get to see all of it yesterday. The Blue Angels were supposed to have cancelled practice, but we got a nice surprise! While in the upper floor (they call it the second deck) we heard them and could see individual planes go by from the windows. When we left, they were still practicing, so we got to see them fly in formation! Then we went to Joe Patti's Seafood Co. and got 7# of sea scallops, and 4# of shrimp (all fresh) and a package each of Boudin Sausage, Alligator and Pork sausage, and Boudin balls. Then went to Renfroe Pecans and got 3# of pecan pieces, and a few other things. I am finding pecans addictive, now that I can eat nuts again with out stomach issues. We had some of the shrimp and scallops for supper, and the rest are already packaged and in the freezer. After supper we went across Pensacola Bay to watch the sun set from Fort Pickens in Gulf Breeze. I had a grey heron that was kind enough to pose for photos, then decide to "stalk" me, as DH put it, and stopped about 15' behind me, and let me take more photos! The sun set was nice, also.
> 
> As it's almost 11:30, and the water has been hot for a couple of hours, it's time for a quick shower, then bed. On the move again tomorrow. Alabama, somewhere.


Glad to hear that you got to see the blue angels Tami , when you mentioned them I was trying to think what they called them here and kept thinking Red Devils but knew I had got it wrong suddenly it came up on the Tv Red Arrows sadly the news was that one had crashed and an engineer had died


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sounds like special day!


It was


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a great day, I love pecans too, well, shrimp and sea scallops too. lol
> I bet they were so good fresh.
> Lol! What an accomodating bird. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


.beautiful pictures Margaret , lovely seeing the little one , I so miss the feel and smell of giving a little one a cuddle


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


I love the one of you and G! I know E had fun. Beautiful pictures. I guess the sea lion was comfortable but ouch!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


Sorry Cathy but that woman needs well I don't know what she needs a good talking too at the least , glad to hear that Serena is ok


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to take Truman our chihuahua in for shots (distemper & rabies) this morning. His appointment is at 10. Just looked over and had to take this photo of Gracie; she is such a goofy dog. This seems to be her favorite position for napping. Gotta love this furbaby!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


Grr hope Serena will be ok. I'm glad she is playing quietly today. Sometimes I wonder just where the other grans head is or if it's screwed on right.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you got to see the Blue Angels after all, that was a nice surprise. We have a similar group of flyers here called the Red Arrows. They had a nasty accident just last week when an engineer was killed during a training flight.
> Your seafood buys sound delicious, sounds like the perfect place to stock up on things like that. Enjoy.


Was it last week I just heard it on the news yesterday maybe it was the enquiry they do into such things , I wasn't really listening it's husband who has the tv on all day long even when he's not in the room


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you got to see the Blue Angels after all, that was a nice surprise. We have a similar group of flyers here called the Red Arrows. They had a nasty accident just last week when an engineer was killed during a training flight.
> Your seafood buys sound delicious, sounds like the perfect place to stock up on things like that. Enjoy.


I'm sorry to hear about the accident with the Red Arrows. It's always in the back of my mind when I see them fly. The seafood is a good price. The scallops are about $17/ pound frozen at home. Here they were $13/pound fresh. So much better in taste! I forgot what we paid for the shrimp


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes indeed it is.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We really need a name like Kate's Psycho Gran, for Serena's other Gran- unconscienable (?sp) woman.


Can think of a few names but none that are repeatable


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sound like you are having a really good time. And seeing plenty. Are you planning on heading out again? I know you are making your way back now


We will be home about 3 weeks then gone 2 again. Then sometime in May I will be gone, but local, for a week. DH is almost out of vacation time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to take Truman our chihuahua in for shots (distemper & rabies) this morning. His appointment is at 10. Just looked over and had to take this photo of Gracie; she is such a goofy dog. This seems to be her favorite position for napping. Gotta love this furbaby!


She sure is a goof- Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can think of a few names but none that are repeatable


Thanks for the giggle, Sonja- the woman at the very least needs a firm dressing down.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If DSIL insists on feeding Candy from the table, and Candy gets sick, then DSIL gets the vet bill. Maybe then she won't do it anymore.


Good idea - I'll threaten her with that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and there was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle, Sonja- the woman at the very least needs a firm dressing down.


Maybe one of Sam's Come to Jesus talks?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and ther was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


How odd to encounter a Peacock!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Maybe one of Sam's Come to Jesus talks?


Could be a starting point!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We went back to the Naval Air Station Museum again today. We didn't get to see all of it yesterday. The Blue Angels were supposed to have cancelled practice, but we got a nice surprise! While in the upper floor (they call it the second deck) we heard them and could see individual planes go by from the windows. When we left, they were still practicing, so we got to see them fly in formation! Then we went to Joe Patti's Seafood Co. and got 7# of sea scallops, and 4# of shrimp (all fresh) and a package each of Boudin Sausage, Alligator and Pork sausage, and Boudin balls. Then went to Renfroe Pecans and got 3# of pecan pieces, and a few other things. I am finding pecans addictive, now that I can eat nuts again with out stomach issues. We had some of the shrimp and scallops for supper, and the rest are already packaged and in the freezer. After supper we went across Pensacola Bay to watch the sun set from Fort Pickens in Gulf Breeze. I had a grey heron that was kind enough to pose for photos, then decide to "stalk" me, as DH put it, and stopped about 15' behind me, and let me take more photos! The sun set was nice, also.
> 
> As it's almost 11:30, and the water has been hot for a couple of hours, it's time for a quick shower, then bed. On the move again tomorrow. Alabama, somewhere.


I'm glad you got to see the Blue Angels. Sounds like you will be enjoying your purchase from Joe Patti's for quite a while. What does Alligator taste like? Is it anything like fish?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


Condolences to you and her family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to take Truman our chihuahua in for shots (distemper & rabies) this morning. His appointment is at 10. Just looked over and had to take this photo of Gracie; she is such a goofy dog. This seems to be her favorite position for napping. Gotta love this furbaby!


How cute is she , family have upped there campaign to get another dog , husband has now started showing me videos of Alaskan malamutes , I always thought we would eventually get another dog , but I don't think it will be another malamute and I'm definitely not ready yet


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The train line that the train runs on is the oldest in South Australia- in fact Australia. The original train was horse drawn and my Grandmothers relatives used to drive this (Mums Mum). It is now a tourist train though used to be a vital line. Normally a steam train but a diesel the day we went as when they started up the steam train it was very unhappy and needed to be fixed.
> https://www.steamrangerheritagerailway.org/our-trains/cockle-train/
> Most of the other photos were taken the day Mum and I took a cruise close to the mouth and into the Coorong.


Thank you for sharing these photos with us. Just beautiful. You look so happy cuddling the little one. The train trip looks so interesting and I imagine that it was very enjoyable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How odd to encounter a Peacock!


Definitely odd ! I know there are some in the park not far from were I live but the can't escape , there were also some at the old mansion house were son had wedding reception , but in all the years We have wandered over the North Yorkshire moors and up the hills I've never saw any in the wild , mystery were this one came from


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


Poor Serena. It was good that they took her to the hospital to be on the safe side.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely odd ! I know there are some in the park not far from were I live but the can't escape , there were also some at the old mansion house were son had wedding reception , but in all the years We have wandered over the North Yorkshire moors and up the hills I've never saw any in the wild , mystery were this one came from


Glad you were able to get by him and back into the house. They can be very mean at times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to take Truman our chihuahua in for shots (distemper & rabies) this morning. His appointment is at 10. Just looked over and had to take this photo of Gracie; she is such a goofy dog. This seems to be her favorite position for napping. Gotta love this furbaby!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and there was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


That must have been startling. They are beautiful birds but very loud.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


I'm glad she wasn't seriously hurt but scary for your DD & you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> People do swim in it, but never at any time could it be called warm! :sm06: :sm09:


Sounds like the lake near my house, it's spring fed. The kids used to come out after swimming lessons with blue lips????
One year the concession was selling tshirts , I don't remember the exact saying but something about the ice sinks to the bottom for a few months????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great photos. Condolences on the loss of your friend


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


So sorry for their loss but glad that she isn't in pain or suffering any longer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


Awe! No, it doesn't show enough to worry about, but he is adorable. 
Great photos! Lol, did she look up how many are mostly water? Now I want to know. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


 :sm06: 
That GM should never be left alone with small children, I don't think, she's crazy. 
I am however, very glad that it was only a mild concussion and she's fine now, poor kid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poor Serena. A problem with being young. E went flying Tuesday and went face down-I think she slipped on some paper she had left on the floor.
> And Gordon had toppled backwards earlier that day so had both upset after a fall- fortunately at different times.
> The funniest (looking back) with ours was when we were pushing the girls on a swing each. Maryanne went flying and while I was watching her fly to check her when she fell Vicky took off as well! Don't know what it looked like to the other people in the playground!


Oh my! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that you got to see the blue angels Tami , when you mentioned them I was trying to think what they called them here and kept thinking Red Devils but knew I had got it wrong suddenly it came up on the Tv Red Arrows sadly the news was that one had crashed and an engineer had died


That's so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to take Truman our chihuahua in for shots (distemper & rabies) this morning. His appointment is at 10. Just looked over and had to take this photo of Gracie; she is such a goofy dog. This seems to be her favorite position for napping. Gotta love this furbaby!


Awe!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can think of a few names but none that are repeatable


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and there was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


They are great escape artists if they don't have a net over their pens, hopefully he gets back home without issue, glad he didn't decide to take a bite out of you, they can be pretty nasty when they want to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is she , family have upped there campaign to get another dog , husband has now started showing me videos of Alaskan malamutes , I always thought we would eventually get another dog , but I don't think it will be another malamute and I'm definitely not ready yet


Oh dear, well you will know when it's the right time and the right pup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up so off to get ready to head to Ft. Collins to get Jennie, and I need to cast on a Cardigan that has been commissioned. 
May be back before I leave, need to clear the fridge though, it's just a jumble and I can't find anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Glad you were able to get by him and back into the house. They can be very mean at times.


Told him if he decides to bite me I'll wring his bloomin neck :sm23: he must have thought oh oh crazy lady ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


Neat socks. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great photos Margaret., aww little Gordon is adorable.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


Wow, Cathy! Is this the same GM who let her play with a knife? I don't think I'd let Serena stay with her again - maybe only visit when your DD can stay there with her for an hour or so. The child was injured that badly and she didn't tell your DD about it until much later - the woman is a menace and frankly dangerous. I'm glad Serena is OK - concussions are nothing to fool around with. (Sorry for the rant, but - just wow!!) :sm14:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Told him if he decides to bite me I'll wring his bloomin neck :sm23: he must have thought oh oh crazy lady ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat socks. Thanks for the pictures.


Thank you, they are really fun knit and the pattern was very well written. 
For anyone who wants it, here's the pattern link again. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-other-phone-is-a-farnsworth


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Well what a lot going on in our tea party family. 
Fabulous photos Margaret, you look very content with Gordon.
Cathy, the aftermath paperwork from bereavement is hard going and feels so final, warm hugs take care.
Goodness what a horrible thing to happen to Serena, that woman needs to be taken to task for her negligence.
Sonja, how amazing to be visited by a peacock, very cool, but startling no less for you.
Tami, your seafood has me drooling, yum yum.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo love those socks, such a talent!????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo love those socks, such a talent!????


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, Cathy! Is this the same GM who let her play with a knife? I don't think I'd let Serena stay with her again - maybe only visit when your DD can stay there with her for an hour or so. The child was injured that badly and she didn't tell your DD about it until much later - the woman is a menace and frankly dangerous. I'm glad Serena is OK - concussions are nothing to fool around with. (Sorry for the rant, but - just wow!!) :sm14:


So sorry sugarsugar. So glad you told her to get an ambulance and had her checked out. Cute that she liked the ambulance trip but pray she will be ok now. You are right, it seems to be one thing after the other in life and especially when you have children and grandchildren. Sweet wee one. Healing Wishes on their way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


They are lovely Kaye Jo . I really like the pattern on them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> They are great escape artists if they don't have a net over their pens, hopefully he gets back home without issue, glad he didn't decide to take a bite out of you, they can be pretty nasty when they want to.


Being a nursery teacher , there was the annual visit to the farm were the gaggle of geese would lie in wait just for the teachers and bang suddenly you would be surrounded by them (much to the children's delight) , now they can be vicious the geese not the children ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


Great socks. You are sure turning out the socks and such lovely ones. I love the cable in them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Told him if he decides to bite me I'll wring his bloomin neck :sm23: he must have thought oh oh crazy lady ????


What a strange encounter. See you already answered whee they have them locally but still a puzzle as to how it escaped.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My son told me that the young man he takes care of in a wheelchair that I got to meet, is the son of a woman that took drugs and alcohol while she was pregnant. Such a sad situation as the lady that took him in is now dying, as is his real mother. He went with my son to see his real mother. He is already living in a home as nobody is able to care for him and yet his spirit is so positive. Understandable that he is in a home as it really is a lot of care to help him and a miracle this lady was able to do it for so many years. Not sure if she adopted him or was his foster mother. He needs help with everything, dressing, toilet, etc. Amazing young man!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to take Truman our chihuahua in for shots (distemper & rabies) this morning. His appointment is at 10. Just looked over and had to take this photo of Gracie; she is such a goofy dog. This seems to be her favorite position for napping. Gotta love this furbaby!


What a great shot. How precious is Gracie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live , 
This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, oh my goodness, poor Serena. So glad she is ok. 
Tami, forgot to tell you we live in Navy base town so Blue Angels perform pretty much yearly. Glad you got to see them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love the pics. Fun to travel vicariously.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, what a surprise! There are 2 peacocks on our walk. They are in a yard with chickens and mainly perch on the porch banister. Can get quite loud.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, wonderful socks. Do you have pattern for 2nd pair? Is it Ravelry?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Amazing spirit. I am glad your son can be with him. Wonderful that your son can embrace his spirit while caring for the disabled body.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your pics. Have visited Petrified Forest in our southwest and enjoyed the colors of the petrified rocks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing these photos with us. Sad thing about the weather is it looks like the NE coast here is sending another storm over to you.
Love the photos. What an amazing thing to be able to go down and see.
I have also been to the Petrified Forest here but it is not under water but just the opposite. It truly is something to see a forest that has survived so long and become petrified. Had no idea you had a hidden one that reveals itself only after turmoil.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good idea - I'll threaten her with that.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and there was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


Wow! A bit scary, but they are gorgeous birds.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad you got to see the Blue Angels. Sounds like you will be enjoying your purchase from Joe Patti's for quite a while. What does Alligator taste like? Is it anything like fish?


I have no idea. We haven't tried it yet. I've heard it tastes like chicken


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


Very interesting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing these photos with us. Sad thing about the weather is it looks like the NE coast here is sending another storm over to you.
> Love the photos. What an amazing thing to be able to go down and see.
> I have also been to the Petrified Forest here but it is not under water but just the opposite. It truly is something to see a forest that has survived so long and become petrified. Had no idea you had a hidden one that reveals itself only after turmoil.


Yes the met office here is forecasting bad weather again and possibly over the Easter weekend too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


Fascinating- thanks for sharing these photos, Sonja!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have no idea. We haven't tried it yet. I've heard it tastes like chicken


Stu tried it when he went to USA and said it does taste like chicken, and he enjoyed it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531811-1.html#12186331

This reinforces what good there is in the world.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fascinating- thanks for sharing these photos, Sonja!


They are aren't they. Reminds me of Curio Bay at the bottom of the South Island, where there is a petrified forest also. It was very interesting wandering through it at low tide.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are aren't they. Reminds me of Curio Bay at the bottom of the South Island, where there is a petrified forest also. It was very interesting wandering through it at low tide.


Don't know that one- usually when I have been around Invercargill way it has been winter and not very nice for a stroll anywhere- with the winds coming in directly from Antarctica!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and there was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


That must have been a mating call, Sonja????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely odd ! I know there are some in the park not far from were I live but the can't escape , there were also some at the old mansion house were son had wedding reception , but in all the years We have wandered over the North Yorkshire moors and up the hills I've never saw any in the wild , mystery were this one came from


Sounds like one did manage to escape from the park. He probably knows his way back though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

another fantastic pair of socks...


Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


Another great pair.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Told him if he decides to bite me I'll wring his bloomin neck :sm23: he must have thought oh oh crazy lady ????


If you wring his neck you'll be well set up for Easter Lunch!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

interesting photos Sonja. DD and I went to the petrified forest in Arizona about 8 years ago. It was interesting but not nearly as large an area as I was expecting.

How strange to be confronted by a peacock on your property. I do know they can be aggressive as others have commented. 
Many years ago I did volunteer work at the small local zoo. The peacocks were kept in the same area as the deer. I had to be very careful when I went into the area to leave the feed for the deer, not because of the deer but because of the peacocks! Would always be on the look out for soe of the males' tail feathers that would be shed from time to time too.


Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


How interesting, not something you get to see too often. You must have had some really violent storms lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There used to be a restaurant locally that served alligator; I didn't think it tasted at all like chicken and really did not like it. Don't know if it was the way it was prepared or just that I don't like alligator. I've heard frog legs taste like chicken but have never tried them. Did eat turtle and it was the texture of a nice steak and flavor a little like chicken but then it has been more than 40 years ago!


tami_ohio said:


> I have no idea. We haven't tried it yet. I've heard it tastes like chicken


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know that one- usually when I have been around Invercargill way it has been winter and not very nice for a stroll anywhere- with the winds coming in directly from Antarctica!


I googled it earlier and it's been documented as 180 million years old. The day we went it was October, and blowing a hooley and very chilly. 
We had gone down there to celebrate Lilian's, fathers 80th birthday and during our stay we had a picnic day planned. It was so cold and windy, that we took refuge in the flax bushes out of the wind.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella was undergoing tests today to determine if there is inflammation or dead tissue in her lungs which she hasn't used on her own since Sunday. Meanwhile her grandma, Krisin's mom, was being sent to emergency room at another hospital for breathing problems. Many prayers for this family who cannot be present for each family member in need of medical care. The lady sent to the hospital today is the lady I visited for a few hours on Sunday. I am thankful for my family being healthy. I am considering visiting Bella's family on Good Friday. I am hoping to take Easter baskets for the children. I am sure that I would take other items as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I googled it earlier and it's been documented as 180 million years old. The day we went it was October, and blowing a hooley and very chilly.
> We had gone down there to celebrate Lilian's, fathers 80th birthday and during our stay we had a picnic day planned. It was so cold and windy, that we took refuge in the flax bushes out of the wind.


 :sm24: Wow, that is ancient. I can believe the chill for October- never certain that it will be good weather by then, anywhere in the country!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella was undergoing tests today to determine if there is inflammation or dead tissue in her lungs which she hasn't used on her own since Sunday. Meanwhile her grandma, Krisin's mom, was being sent to emergency room at another hospital for breathing problems. Many prayers for this family who cannot be present for each family member in need of medical care. The lady sent to the hospital today is the lady I visited for a few hours on Sunday. I am thankful for my family being healthy. I am considering visiting Bella's family on Good Friday. I am hoping to take Easter baskets for the children. I am sure that I would take other items as well.


That poor family, how much more can they take. I hope Kristin's mother makes a good recovery and the family get some good news soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531811-1.html#12186331
> 
> This reinforces what good there is in the world.


Indeed it does and how nicely she put it.. "paying it forward."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's so sad that you only see him via facebook. How cruel his family is to you. I hope you can get some assistance from the MP but, as you know, their pace is slow.


I don't recall if I responded to this earlier, Liz- this family seems to specialise in cruelty. I am hoping the MP can come up with something but will wait yet a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


Great looking socks. I'm sure David will be more than happy with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Being a nursery teacher , there was the annual visit to the farm were the gaggle of geese would lie in wait just for the teachers and bang suddenly you would be surrounded by them (much to the children's delight) , now they can be vicious the geese not the children ????


Lol!! Yes, geese can be awful!! We had one that was just plain mean, he'd attack every chance he got, a friend wacked him with a 2x4 once and that didn't even change his personality, we finally gave him to a friend that had a bunch of land so that he'd never have to be close to people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great socks. You are sure turning out the socks and such lovely ones. I love the cable in them.


Thank you, they were fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


That is really cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, wonderful socks. Do you have pattern for 2nd pair? Is it Ravelry?


Thank you, it's on Ravelry, https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-other-phone-is-a-farnsworth


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> another fantastic pair of socks...
> 
> :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Another great pair.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was undergoing tests today to determine if there is inflammation or dead tissue in her lungs which she hasn't used on her own since Sunday. Meanwhile her grandma, Krisin's mom, was being sent to emergency room at another hospital for breathing problems. Many prayers for this family who cannot be present for each family member in need of medical care. The lady sent to the hospital today is the lady I visited for a few hours on Sunday. I am thankful for my family being healthy. I am considering visiting Bella's family on Good Friday. I am hoping to take Easter baskets for the children. I am sure that I would take other items as well.


Oh dear! Praying for Kristin's mom, that she will be fine with a bit of treatment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


Wow - that is so interesting!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have no idea. We haven't tried it yet. I've heard it tastes like chicken


Let us know after you cook it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531811-1.html#12186331
> 
> This reinforces what good there is in the world.


That's awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great looking socks. I'm sure David will be more than happy with them.


Thank you. Lol, yes, he said too bad they go on his feet. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There used to be a restaurant locally that served alligator; I didn't think it tasted at all like chicken and really did not like it. Don't know if it was the way it was prepared or just that I don't like alligator. I've heard frog legs taste like chicken but have never tried them. Did eat turtle and it was the texture of a nice steak and flavor a little like chicken but then it has been more than 40 years ago!


Years ago when we were at a marina, the owner used to go out hunting frogs. He cooked frogs legs and they were so good. It's been years since I've seen them on a menu. They do taste like chicken and very tender.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was undergoing tests today to determine if there is inflammation or dead tissue in her lungs which she hasn't used on her own since Sunday. Meanwhile her grandma, Krisin's mom, was being sent to emergency room at another hospital for breathing problems. Many prayers for this family who cannot be present for each family member in need of medical care. The lady sent to the hospital today is the lady I visited for a few hours on Sunday. I am thankful for my family being healthy. I am considering visiting Bella's family on Good Friday. I am hoping to take Easter baskets for the children. I am sure that I would take other items as well.


What more can this family endure! Prayers continuing for Bella's recovery.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella's lung study was not good. Some biopsies were done and medication given to help improve the situation. This is not totally surprising as she had problems before this emergency took place. The doctors are just performing tests to assess the functionality of her organs as they can do them. Waiting for swelling to go down before some tests can be done. 

I took Matthew to art class tonight and went inside to see what he is doing. He is so amazing. I am glad that he is willing to explore and try new things. I am sure he is glazing some more pieces tonight in hopes of getting them back next week. I think there will be something special for the silent auction again this year. I love him so much and truly appreciate how much he has grown in so many ways.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's lung study was not good. Some biopsies were done and medication given to help improve the situation. This is not totally surprising as she had problems before this emergency took place. The doctors are just performing tests to assess the functionality of her organs as they can do them. Waiting for swelling to go down before some tests can be done.
> 
> I took Matthew to art class tonight and went inside to see what he is doing. He is so amazing. I am glad that he is willing to explore and try new things. I am sure he is glazing some more pieces tonight in hopes of getting them back next week. I think there will be something special for the silent auction again this year. I love him so much and truly appreciate how much he has grown in so many ways.


Such a hard time for her family and friends, that poor little thing.

I so look forward to seeing what Matthew is working on, he is amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:
 

> I googled it earlier and it's been documented as 180 million years old. The day we went it was October, and blowing a hooley and very chilly.
> We had gone down there to celebrate Lilian's, fathers 80th birthday and during our stay we had a picnic day planned. It was so cold and windy, that we took refuge in the flax bushes out of the wind.


Sounds so interesting. Shame it was such a miserable day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm healing energy coming their way. hopefully the knowledge that she is pain free will help ease the pain they feel going on without her. --- sam



darowil said:


> The young lady I asked for prayers for has gone to be with her Heavenly Father today. Her family will be full of mixed feelings, relief that her suffering is over, joy she is in her final home but sorrow at life without her here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella was undergoing tests today to determine if there is inflammation or dead tissue in her lungs which she hasn't used on her own since Sunday. Meanwhile her grandma, Krisin's mom, was being sent to emergency room at another hospital for breathing problems. Many prayers for this family who cannot be present for each family member in need of medical care. The lady sent to the hospital today is the lady I visited for a few hours on Sunday. I am thankful for my family being healthy. I am considering visiting Bella's family on Good Friday. I am hoping to take Easter baskets for the children. I am sure that I would take other items as well.


Oh no. They have so many things happening all at once. It must feel awful to need to be so many places at the same time and such life threatening problems. Prayers for each one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't recall if I responded to this earlier, Liz- this family seems to specialise in cruelty. I am hoping the MP can come up with something but will wait yet a while.


Yes, it is abuse of you for sure and from what you know, abuse of Fale too. So sad. Big Hugs Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was the water warm enough to get in and enjoy it? the pictures look great margaret - thanks so much for sharing them. i especially like the one where you could see the waves rolling in. big waves looked like to me. --- sam



darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella's lung study was not good. Some biopsies were done and medication given to help improve the situation. This is not totally surprising as she had problems before this emergency took place. The doctors are just performing tests to assess the functionality of her organs as they can do them. Waiting for swelling to go down before some tests can be done.
> 
> I took Matthew to art class tonight and went inside to see what he is doing. He is so amazing. I am glad that he is willing to explore and try new things. I am sure he is glazing some more pieces tonight in hopes of getting them back next week. I think there will be something special for the silent auction again this year. I love him so much and truly appreciate how much he has grown in so many ways.


You are an amazing mother and have every right to be proud. All his KTP friends are proud of him tool


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so sorry to hear about that young lady. Such a shame.

Julie, what a loss to KP that Normaedern. Such a lovely person and beautiful person. A loss for sure. She will be missed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad that it wasn't worse. hopefully she will be back in the pink really quick. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Pretty straight foreward really... there is only me left. Just sad.
> 
> Well so much for getting in the garden..... Ending up sitting in casuality last night. :sm06: Serena was at the "other" GM's for couple of hours in the evening... was supposed to be home before 8. But she kept her longer than that and a drink had been spilt on kitchen floor (tiles) and no one had cleaned it up...soooo of course Serena being tired and silly was running and skidded on the spill and fell and slammed the back of her head on the tiles. :sm13:
> 
> She was brought home just after 9pm and GM told my DD (hadnt told her when it happened) and DD contacted me about 9.30 saying she not right and she ended up getting worse so I said get ambulance...they will check her out. So she has a mild concussion ... eyes were spinning and she started vomiting in ambulance. Awww poor thing, they kept her for observation till around 3am. I went in and stayed till 1ish. She was very good though. Loved the ambulance trip and the ambos came and saw her later and she asked if they would take her home again...LOL. Anyway she is good today...just tired. She has played quietly and also had a nap this afternoon also. Good grief it's always one thing after another. :sm19: :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too bad - well i could lay on the beach and catch some rays. --- sam



KateB said:


> People do swim in it, but never at any time could it be called warm! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Because we have iPads and apple computers we really have no choice. I resisted for a long while but must admit that it is so much easier having them all as Apple products (though I still dislike being forced into it). But they do link so nicely. Talking of linking wonder if after having been connected to wifi at the library my photos are now on the computer?
> Yes- so here come some photos.


What a beautiful photo of you and Gordon. Imagine you made the sweet outfit he is wearing. I would definitely have this framed. Your smile says it all.

Enjoyed seeing the beautiful place where your mother stayed. Must have been a dream come true for her. What a special area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, how is Serena doing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful socks kaye - they should definitely keep his feet warm. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu tried it when he went to USA and said it does taste like chicken, and he enjoyed it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531811-1.html#12186331
> 
> This reinforces what good there is in the world.


It sure does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> If you wring his neck you'll be well set up for Easter Lunch!


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There used to be a restaurant locally that served alligator; I didn't think it tasted at all like chicken and really did not like it. Don't know if it was the way it was prepared or just that I don't like alligator. I've heard frog legs taste like chicken but have never tried them. Did eat turtle and it was the texture of a nice steak and flavor a little like chicken but then it has been more than 40 years ago!


We will see! The alligator is mixed with pork in this sausage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was undergoing tests today to determine if there is inflammation or dead tissue in her lungs which she hasn't used on her own since Sunday. Meanwhile her grandma, Krisin's mom, was being sent to emergency room at another hospital for breathing problems. Many prayers for this family who cannot be present for each family member in need of medical care. The lady sent to the hospital today is the lady I visited for a few hours on Sunday. I am thankful for my family being healthy. I am considering visiting Bella's family on Good Friday. I am hoping to take Easter baskets for the children. I am sure that I would take other items as well.


Sending prayers for Kristen's mom also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Let us know after you cook it.


I will try to remember!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's lung study was not good. Some biopsies were done and medication given to help improve the situation. This is not totally surprising as she had problems before this emergency took place. The doctors are just performing tests to assess the functionality of her organs as they can do them. Waiting for swelling to go down before some tests can be done.
> My bowls are in Alabama!
> I took Matthew to art class tonight and went inside to see what he is doing. He is so amazing. I am glad that he is willing to explore and try new things. I am sure he is glazing some more pieces tonight in hopes of getting them back next week. I think there will be something special for the silent auction again this year. I love him so much and truly appreciate how much he has grown in so many ways.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Margaret, before I forget, DD has an Apple laptop, but an android phone. She used to have an iPhone but went to the android several years ago. We've had the iPhones and DH the iPad , but we both have PC laptops. We find it doesn't matter if you have DropBox and Evernote. All documents get saved to one or the other and are accessible from either device. I put the Google Photo app on the iPhone so all my photos from the phone are saved there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful socks kaye - they should definitely keep his feet warm. --- sam


Thank you, I sure hope so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great socks but a weird name

Sonja, interesting photos, strange it doesn’t erode away. Weird to get a visit from a peacock, here the coyotes would have him quickly

I’m not a very adventurous eater so I don’t think I would try either alligator or frog, don’t like the idea of eating reptiles ????

Mary, I’m looking forward to seeing what Matthew creates, he’s an amazing artist. 

Poor little Bella, things don’t sound promising & now her grandma sick too, that poor family , if they didn’t have bad luck they wouldn’t have any at all


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We will see! The alligator is mixed with pork in this sausage.


I didn't realize it was made into a sausage. It should be quite different mixed with pork.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I got my hot cross buns today. I only had half of one but it was so good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine is raspberry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Well, I got my hot cross buns today. I only had half of one but it was so good.


I'll get some at the bakery that's nearby the hair salon tomorrow. The yarn shop is right there too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great socks but a weird name
> 
> Sonja, interesting photos, strange it doesn't erode away. Weird to get a visit from a peacock, here the coyotes would have him quickly
> 
> ...


Thank you. lol It's what they call the communication device that they used in the Syfy show Warehouse 13.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine is raspberry.


YUM!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine is raspberry.


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Mine is raspberry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, cute cartoon.


I went to knitting today. Another day of soft rain on desert.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Progress on the cardigan I started this afternoon in the car.
The colors in the photo are actually darker than the reality.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, cute cartoon.
> 
> I went to knitting today. Another day of soft rain on desert.


Great that you are getting some rain and that you got to your knit group. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so sorry to hear about that young lady. Such a shame.
> 
> Julie, what a loss to KP that Normaedern. Such a lovely person and beautiful person. A loss for sure. She will be missed.


Thank you, Daralene.
She will be missed by many in her circle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus

Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.

We're headed to TN for Spring break and will meet up with the builder and start getting some of the plans formalized. It's finally happening!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the cardigan I started this afternoon in the car.
> The colors in the photo are actually darker than the reality.


That's going to be great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


It's great that you are getting everything going and I can't wait to see progress photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's going to be great.


Thank you, it's going so fast, size 10 and 101/2 needles with worsted weight yarn.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The socks are awesome ????????....maybe someday I will try my needles and make some. 
Laughed so hard at the mate call peacock my nose started to bleed ????. Still coughing and having headaches from my silly sinuses ???????????? I think this has been hard to shake for me.
I’ve started another blanket this time hope it will be smaller . Will take a picture after I get it further along. Looking forward to a relief weekend maybe than extra rest will help me. Thanks for the pictures really interesting. Praying for little Bella and her family.
And for that crazy gm makes me upset she didn’t have enough brain to let the mother know her daughter was hurt ! Man something is missing in that women


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love all the pictures Margaret. How funny how the seal is atop the fence. I think you have a gorgeous smile by the way!


Thanks Gwen- there is something so satisfying about a baby going to sleep in your arms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and there was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


Well that is sure different. Wonder if he will visit again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished! I love this pattern, it's the socks for David, and they went so fast.
> The lighter color in the first photo is the most accurate.


Like those ones- as usual! Have you given the pattern? Yes you have!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


Wow how amazing- and then to think they will soon be covered again by sand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella was undergoing tests today to determine if there is inflammation or dead tissue in her lungs which she hasn't used on her own since Sunday. Meanwhile her grandma, Krisin's mom, was being sent to emergency room at another hospital for breathing problems. Many prayers for this family who cannot be present for each family member in need of medical care. The lady sent to the hospital today is the lady I visited for a few hours on Sunday. I am thankful for my family being healthy. I am considering visiting Bella's family on Good Friday. I am hoping to take Easter baskets for the children. I am sure that I would take other items as well.


That poor family. Praying that the rest of the family will stay well during this crisis


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was the water warm enough to get in and enjoy it? the pictures look great margaret - thanks so much for sharing them. i especially like the one where you could see the waves rolling in. big waves looked like to me. --- sam


I didn't get in but it would have been. Was at another beach this morning and a few people were in swimming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a beautiful photo of you and Gordon. Imagine you made the sweet outfit he is wearing. I would definitely have this framed. Your smile says it all.
> 
> Enjoyed seeing the beautiful place where your mother stayed. Must have been a dream come true for her. What a special area.


No it isn't hand knitted. They have very little handknitted for this age as both of them in summer at this age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, before I forget, DD has an Apple laptop, but an android phone. She used to have an iPhone but went to the android several years ago. We've had the iPhones and DH the iPad , but we both have PC laptops. We find it doesn't matter if you have DropBox and Evernote. All documents get saved to one or the other and are accessible from either device. I put the Google Photo app on the iPhone so all my photos from the phone are saved there.


That is good to know- while I have downloaded Dropbox and Evernote never used Evernote and rarely Dropbox- I think the free version has very little memory. And 
Was thinking of getting Goggle Photo app.
Just realised that Vick and Brett have tied me to iPhone! We do Photo sharing which is only available between iPhones and that is how we get most of photos of the grandies. So don't want to lose that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the cardigan I started this afternoon in the car.
> The colors in the photo are actually darker than the reality.


Wow you are quick. The only reason I get as much knitted as I do is that I spend so much time knitting. I'm not very quick- and unless I persevere in trying to learn some form of continental I'm not going to speed up now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


Sleeping more is good if it gives you extra energy.
How exciting to be getting onto plans.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well now to get a few things organised to try selling tomorrow. It is the Fibre Feast tomorrow and the Handknitters Guild have a stall and are selling so see if I can sell something. But not sure how much will sell as most people will be yarnies I should think and so able to do there own.

Going out tonght with friends. A couple of years ago they took us out to a meal and movie for my 60th. It was such a lovely night I said we needed to do it next time- and He is turning 60 in a couple of weeks. As a minister Easter will be busy and they have a grandchild due in April so getting it in now.
And then tomorrow evening tea and V&Bs so we can look after the kids.
So may not be back till Sunday afternoon with church and a meeting and lunch after Sunday morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. Love the sweater you started!
Jeanette, exciting to be working on plans for home! Glad you are sleeping better. What are you using to sleep better! Having FM I’m not the best sleeper. Have trouble falling asleep and staying asleep.
Bubbalove, of course you need some extra rest. Little ones are very tiring very quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I’m far from computer or cell phone savvy. But, my kids and grands have IPhones and send me pics either thru email or messenger. They forget and send them in messages but I have cheap phone plan and can’t open using cell. I have a Samsung 4 cell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


When are you planning to move?

I can't believe you can function in so little sleep, I would be sick. I guess I'm lucky, most nights I go to bed & sleep like the dead for 7 hours although last night I had the hiccups in the middle of the night????how weird is that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, sorry you are still suffering with the sinuses, hope it lets up soon.

Kaye, you are really racing along with the sweater


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Beautiful DD and great hats. Your work is lovely. Can you share the name of the pattern for the one with the cables?
> Thank you.


 Thank you for your kind comments. The pattern is no longer on the website where I found it years ago.

https://www.blackeryarns.co.uk

and there is no name on the pattern other than "Beanie" so useless to try and google it, so here is the pattern for the braid part:

Cast on 19 stitches
Row 1: P2, K15, P2
Row 2: K2, P15,K2
Row 3: P2, K3 C6F (slip 3 sts onto cable needle, hold at front, K3 then K3 from CN), C6F, P2
Row 4: as row 2
Row 5: as row 1
Row 6: as row 2
Row 7: P2, C6B (slip 3 sts onto CN, hold at back, K3, the K3 from CN), C6B, K3, P2
Row 8: as row 2

Repeat until desired length

Small 16" (40cm), Medium 17" (43cm), large 18" (46cm) The sizes run small for a very snug fit. You might want to make the braid part longer to fit around your head.

When braid is desired length with RS facing, bind off but do not break yarn

Pick up sts along edge of braid to give 80 small, 85 medium or 90 large (or more if you significantly lengthened the braid. I picked up more sts - approx 5sts per inch, and then decreased in next row to get suggested number of sts)

Work in stocking stitch until piece measures 7.5"(small), 8" (medium), or 8.5" (large)

Decrease as follows:
Row 1: Right side facing, *K2 tog, K1* Repeat * to * to end
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: as row 1
Row 4: as row 2
Row 5: *K2 tog* repeat to end
Row 6: thread yarn through remaining sts and finish securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Really pretty hats, Denise! Love the cabled band.
> 
> You could do what a friend of mine did to motivate her husband. He began a remodeling project, got tired of it and left it for over a year. She told him that he had 3 months to finish or she would hire a construction company to do the work and HE could pay the bill. He amazingly had it finished in record time!! Amazing what the threat of having to spend money does for motivation. :sm09: :sm09:


Thanks Paula. I would dearly love to do what you suggest but since he is working and I am retired, his answer would be that he is paying the bills anyway. The last time we had someone do some work here, he was so disgruntled with the end result that we have never had anyone back to do any work (hence 30 + years of unfinished renovations!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531811-1.html#12186331
> 
> This reinforces what good there is in the world.


That is wonderfully kind 
Definitely good in the world just wish we heard more of it on the news or the newspapers but it's supposedly not as newsworthy as bad news ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> That must have been a mating call, Sonja????


Lol or a wake up call ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> If you wring his neck you'll be well set up for Easter Lunch!


No way could I pluck and prepare a bird , when I first started cooking I couldn't even touch the skin of a prepared chicken used to use a large fork to get it from the packaging, those chickens that are in the bags and go straight in the oven would have been perfect for me then ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> How interesting, not something you get to see too often. You must have had some really violent storms lately.


Yes some real windy stormy snowy weather since February and it's all set to come back again in the next few days , yesterday we got up to 13 c it was beautifully warm and sunny , today we are just touching 0c but it feels a lot colder because we have very strong cold winds , no getting rid of my winter coat and boots yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Bella's lung study was not good. Some biopsies were done and medication given to help improve the situation. This is not totally surprising as she had problems before this emergency took place. The doctors are just performing tests to assess the functionality of her organs as they can do them. Waiting for swelling to go down before some tests can be done.
> 
> I took Matthew to art class tonight and went inside to see what he is doing. He is so amazing. I am glad that he is willing to explore and try new things. I am sure he is glazing some more pieces tonight in hopes of getting them back next week. I think there will be something special for the silent auction again this year. I love him so much and truly appreciate how much he has grown in so many ways.


He is definitely amazing Mary and a very kind young man , look forward to seeing pictures of what he's been making recently


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine is raspberry.


????Mine would be raspberry too or maybe cranberry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the cardigan I started this afternoon in the car.
> The colors in the photo are actually darker than the reality.


Looks lovely so far Kaye Jo , I like the colours you chose for the stripes


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! Yes, geese can be awful!! We had one that was just plain mean, he'd attack every chance he got, a friend wacked him with a 2x4 once and that didn't even change his personality, we finally gave him to a friend that had a bunch of land so that he'd never have to be close to people.


I think many a farmer had a flock of geese as a watchdog. They would chase someone off their land better than any dog! Not sure that they do that so much nowadays.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll get some at the bakery that's nearby the hair salon tomorrow. The yarn shop is right there too!


Sounds like all you need in one place. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


Sounds like you have exciting times ahead.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


Exciting times ahead Jeanette, hope you will be very happy in your new home when you finally get to move in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> The socks are awesome ????????....maybe someday I will try my needles and make some.
> Laughed so hard at the mate call peacock my nose started to bleed ????. Still coughing and having headaches from my silly sinuses ???????????? I think this has been hard to shake for me.
> I've started another blanket this time hope it will be smaller . Will take a picture after I get it further along. Looking forward to a relief weekend maybe than extra rest will help me. Thanks for the pictures really interesting. Praying for little Bella and her family.
> And for that crazy gm makes me upset she didn't have enough brain to let the mother know her daughter was hurt ! Man something is missing in that women


Glad I made you laugh Jackie not so good about the nose bleed though , I've had sinus problems all my life so I know how you feel , do hope yours clears up soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Wow how amazing- and then to think they will soon be covered again by sand.


Yes ? I give it a couple of weeks at most and the beach will be all sand again as if there was nothing there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. The pattern is no longer on the website where I found it years ago.
> 
> https://www.blackeryarns.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thank you Denise I will try this pattern


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Grr hope Serena will be ok. I'm glad she is playing quietly today. Sometimes I wonder just where the other grans head is or if it's screwed on right.


Yep sometimes me too. Oh well it was an accident and they do happen. She seems to be totally back to normal, they came here today and we had fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle, Sonja- the woman at the very least needs a firm dressing down.


Accident aside she does have some weird sense of common sense at times that's for sure. But I wont get into that....LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had a strange encounter this morning , went out early to put the washing on the line , busy putting the pegs in when I heard a shuffling noise behind me turned round and there was a peacock glaring at me , a very large peacock . Thought I was seeing things ???? He spread his wings and just stood there till I moved then I got a mouthful of noise , never thought I would have an argument with a peacock especially in my own garden , finally managed to chase it out the way enough to get back in the house , went for my camera but when I got back he was gone , haven't a clue where he came from


 :sm06: Good heavens!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, Cathy! Is this the same GM who let her play with a knife? I don't think I'd let Serena stay with her again - maybe only visit when your DD can stay there with her for an hour or so. The child was injured that badly and she didn't tell your DD about it until much later - the woman is a menace and frankly dangerous. I'm glad Serena is OK - concussions are nothing to fool around with. (Sorry for the rant, but - just wow!!) :sm14:


Yep one and the same... re the butter knife. To be fair (well she still should have called DD straight away) she watched her closely for an hour before taking her home and for a little while she did seem fine... fell asleep on couch for half hour or so and woke up not right at all. Glad it was only a mild concussion... cant even find the bump on her head hardly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thought you might like to see the remains of a forest that is petrified and usually covered by the sand at the beach not far from were I live ,
> This forest is over 7,000 years old and on the odd occasion after a storm and the sands shift you can see some of it but after the really bad stormy weather we have had lately you can see the forest right along the beach , lots of prettified tree stumps and roots , so weird thinking that there was once a forest and lots of land were now there is just sand and sea


Wow, how amazing! :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> That poor family, how much more can they take. I hope Kristin's mother makes a good recovery and the family get some good news soon.


Ditto from me too....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes ? I give it a couple of weeks at most and the beach will be all sand again as if there was nothing there


Weird isn't it. How often do you get storms strong enough to uncover it, or how long is it likely to be before you see it again?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! Yes, geese can be awful!! We had one that was just plain mean, he'd attack every chance he got, a friend wacked him with a 2x4 once and that didn't even change his personality, we finally gave him to a friend that had a bunch of land so that he'd never have to be close to people.


My mother had three or four geese for a time, when we lived at Balmaha in Stirlingshire- one was a gander, I have never forgotten being attacked by him once when I had been sent out to check their nest for eggs. It is very scary- they flap their wings, and charge at you with a sort of screaming hiss. I shouted blue murder (I was around 6) and thank heavens my daddy turned up, peering over the fence to check what my problem was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about Normadean's death. She did beautiful lace work. May she rest in peace now. My condolences to her family and hugs for you. On a lighter note, I saw the photos of your baby knitting. Lovely work.
> 
> Sonja, great job on your socks! They are fabulous.
> 
> ...


Nicho, that hat is adorable. Love the cabling and owls. DD looks like a real model. She is gorgeous and looks so happy modeling the hat. Sorry to hear about the fire and all the homes that were lost and, of course, the devastation that goes with that. Glad you are getting some cooler weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks Paula. I would dearly love to do what you suggest but since he is working and I am retired, his answer would be that he is paying the bills anyway. The last time we had someone do some work here, he was so disgruntled with the end result that we have never had anyone back to do any work (hence 30 + years of unfinished renovations!)


That sure is a shame re: the air-conditioner especially. My DH said no to air-conditioning too years ago when it was over 100f and he and company from France were melting. Our French friend was in the Foreign Legion and he said it was worse than in the desert because our heat is so humid. I was working then and just went out and bought an air-conditioner. Got the last one in the store. Not sure what I would do now that I haven't worked for so many years. It does add a whole new dynamic, but thankfully this house has AC. Don't know how you do it with the heat you get. Fans must make it feel like you are inside a convection oven. We didn't have AC in Germany and I did get a few record heat waves, but probably still not close to what you get.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531811-1.html#12186331

This reinforces what good there is in the world.



Swedenme said:


> That is wonderfully kind
> Definitely good in the world just wish we heard more of it on the news or the newspapers but it's supposedly not as newsworthy as bad news ,


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think many a farmer had a flock of geese as a watchdog. They would chase someone off their land better than any dog! Not sure that they do that so much nowadays.


When I lived on a farm earlier in our marriage, we had geese and they chased our huge Labrador after biting him. They would chase me out of our yard. Neighbor taught me to flap my arms at them and it worked but then he asked if he could have them and I gladly said yes. They would still come back to try and chase me in the house, then they were gone over the years. Think perhaps they were Christmas dinner and Easter dinner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, cute cartoon.
> 
> I went to knitting today. Another day of soft rain on desert.


Looking forward to seeing photos of a desert in bloom. Glad you got to go to knitting. What are you working on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just have to say what a great group of ladies we have here and of course, our very special Sam. So much knowledge and caring. I am so thankful you are all in my life. Sometimes we go through pain that others never know, but acts and thoughts of kindness touch our lives, mine included, when otherwise we might feel alone. I am so thankful for You.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I think many a farmer had a flock of geese as a watchdog. They would chase someone off their land better than any dog! Not sure that they do that so much nowadays.


The farm with the geese is not 5 minutes from where I live and used to walk mishka there , I find it funny that the gates leading into the farm are open all day long as visitors pay to visit , the geese are right there to the right yet never ever wander through the open gates


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mother had three or four geese for a time, when we lived at Balmaha in Stirlingshire- one was a gander, I have never forgotten being attacked by him once when I had been sent out to check their nest for eggs. It is very scary- they flap their wings, and charge at you with a sort of screaming hiss. I shouted blue murder (I was around 6) and thank heavens my daddy turned up, peering over the fence to check what my problem was.


One of the lakes near me has swans beautiful to look at but if you get anywhere near them when they are nesting or have babies and they can be ferocious, so big when stood tall and wings wide open . Apparently they can do real damage with their wings


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I'm far from computer or cell phone savvy. But, my kids and grands have IPhones and send me pics either thru email or messenger. They forget and send them in messages but I have cheap phone plan and can't open using cell. I have a Samsung 4 cell.


This is a special Photo Sharing so they do need to all be iPhones. They do sometimes send one just to me by iMessage and that would work whatever my phone was (well as long as it was a smart phone). 
Just got a photo through this evening titled 'I help'. E standing there with 3 bags and Vicky commented it did help too. Much easy getting out of childcare carrying a baby and holding a toddlers hand than carrying the 3 bags as well!
I started writing this hours ago- then David came and we had to head straight out. Popped on to check for any important emails and found an unsent post. Had a very enjoyable evening, Thai food, ice-creams and saw the Black Panther.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One of the lakes near me has swans beautiful to look at but if you get anywhere near them when they are nesting or have babies and they can be ferocious, so big when stood tall and wings wide open . Apparently they can do real damage with their wings


That does not surprise me. I have not seen a white swan in over 61 years. Ours of course are all black, apart from their beaks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. The pattern is no longer on the website where I found it years ago.
> 
> https://www.blackeryarns.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks Denise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the cardigan I started this afternoon in the car.
> The colors in the photo are actually darker than the reality.


A very nice colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


Whatever your doctor suggested is sure working for you. Your lunch sounds delicious and after looking at the menu, I understand why you want to go back to sample.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. They have so many things happening all at once. It must feel awful to need to be so many places at the same time and such life threatening problems. Prayers for each one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well now to get a few things organised to try selling tomorrow. It is the Fibre Feast tomorrow and the Handknitters Guild have a stall and are selling so see if I can sell something. But not sure how much will sell as most people will be yarnies I should think and so able to do there own.
> 
> Going out tonght with friends. A couple of years ago they took us out to a meal and movie for my 60th. It was such a lovely night I said we needed to do it next time- and He is turning 60 in a couple of weeks. As a minister Easter will be busy and they have a grandchild due in April so getting it in now.
> And then tomorrow evening tea and V&Bs so we can look after the kids.
> So may not be back till Sunday afternoon with church and a meeting and lunch after Sunday morning.


Have fun and I hope you're able to sell a few things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes some real windy stormy snowy weather since February and it's all set to come back again in the next few days , yesterday we got up to 13 c it was beautifully warm and sunny , today we are just touching 0c but it feels a lot colder because we have very strong cold winds , no getting rid of my winter coat and boots yet


Your weather is certainly worse than ours. That's really unusual. I hope it improves soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm....now mixed with the pork it might just be tasty. Keep us posted.


tami_ohio said:


> We will see! The alligator is mixed with pork in this sausage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely. You are such an accomplished knitter and quite fast too. I haven't done much knitting this week even though I went to knitting group Tues. and will go to the other group today. Just not very motivated.


Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the cardigan I started this afternoon in the car.
> The colors in the photo are actually darker than the reality.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What more can you ask for....hair salon, bakery, and yarn all in one convenient location!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'll get some at the bakery that's nearby the hair salon tomorrow. The yarn shop is right there too!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll get some at the bakery that's nearby the hair salon tomorrow. The yarn shop is right there too!


Darn! After all this talk about hot cross buns, I tried to find some yesterday. Checked at three supermarkets and there weren't any????

Love the colors in the new sweater, KayeJo, even if they aren't right.

It's Friday in the states today! Tonight I am going to a Curiosity Fair at DGS's school. There is a fish fry after that, and then I will hang out with him for a while while mom and dad have a few hours out with friends. Tomorrow the sorority has a small spring initiation, so I must be away from the house for a few hours. I will swim, have brunch, spend some time at the library and maybe see a movie. Later out for dinner with daughters and a concert-the guy who played Jefferson in the original cast. Fun! We may get a little more snow tonight????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Nicho! I've saved it and will give it a go.


nicho said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. The pattern is no longer on the website where I found it years ago.
> 
> https://www.blackeryarns.co.uk
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When are you planning to move?
> 
> I can't believe you can function in so little sleep, I would be sick. I guess I'm lucky, most nights I go to bed & sleep like the dead for 7 hours although last night I had the hiccups in the middle of the night????how weird is that


We'll move when we finish getting our house cleaned out and sold. Plan is to have it on the market by May 15. The new house will take 4-6 months depending on availability of items we pick. I'm expecting the 6 months timeframe because I want some beamed ceilings and some extra built in cabinets and bookshelves in the office, dining room and living room.

Getting excited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll move when we finish getting our house cleaned out and sold. Plan is to have it on the market by May 15. The new house will take 4-6 months depending on availability of items we pick. I'm expecting the 6 months timeframe because I want some beamed ceilings and some extra built in cabinets and bookshelves in the office, dining room and living room.
> 
> Getting excited.


Lucky you. The spoils of many years of hard work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I have never seen anything but pictures of black swan; only seen white ones. When oldest DD was very young there was a pair at the local zoo we would frequently visit. One of them was quite aggressive and I remember on one visit it went up to DD and kept biting at her red shoes!


Lurker 2 said:


> That does not surprise me. I have not seen a white swan in over 61 years. Ours of course are all black, apart from their beaks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That menu sure did look tempting! I'd want to sample quite a few of those dishes.


budasha said:


> Whatever your doctor suggested is sure working for you. Your lunch sounds delicious and after looking at the menu, I understand why you want to go back to sample.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus

Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.

We're headed to TN for Spring break and will meet up with the builder and start getting some of the plans formalized. It's finally happening!

_______________________________________________________
Congratulations that it is finally happening! An exciting time for sure.

Was it magnesium that your doctor said to take? If so, I take a special kind or it give me the runs, but no problem with this kind. Forget the type.... alas memory and I'm not ready to run upstairs to look. :sm16:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Your weather is certainly worse than ours. That's really unusual. I hope it improves soon.


Aren't you glad we missed this last storm. NY got it but not this far west. Now, unfortunately it is swinging over the big pond. I imagine Caren got it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll move when we finish getting our house cleaned out and sold. Plan is to have it on the market by May 15. The new house will take 4-6 months depending on availability of items we pick. I'm expecting the 6 months timeframe because I want some beamed ceilings and some extra built in cabinets and bookshelves in the office, dining room and living room.
> 
> Getting excited.


A special time for you for sure. Enjoy the excitement as life opens another door. Literally too, as you will soon open the door to your new home for the first time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not surprise me. I have not seen a white swan in over 61 years. Ours of course are all black, apart from their beaks.


Here you are Julie , these were from a few years ago , mute swans and 2 black ones that showed up and stayed for 5 days and have never been seen since


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like all you need in one place. :sm02: :sm02:


The dentist and dry cleaners are right nearby too along with a sandwich shop, a Mexican restaurant and the train station. I'm really going to miss the conveniences and choices I have living in the suburbs of such a large city like Chicago, but lack of road traffic and crush of people at many places will be a great offsetting benefit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep sometimes me too. Oh well it was an accident and they do happen. She seems to be totally back to normal, they came here today and we had fun.


So glad she's doing fine. An accident is one thing, but not to tell your daughter to be on the lookout for signs is not okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Like those ones- as usual! Have you given the pattern? Yes you have!


Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Your weather is certainly worse than ours. That's really unusual. I hope it improves soon.


Husband asked if we should have a drive out to Whitby which is at the coast , I just looked at him , he said I'll take that as a no then , 
On a good note I've got my washing dry , did have to put about 4 pegs in each item to keep it on the line rather than blowing of down the road


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I have never seen anything but pictures of black swan; only seen white ones. When oldest DD was very young there was a pair at the local zoo we would frequently visit. One of them was quite aggressive and I remember on one visit it went up to DD and kept biting at her red shoes!


 :sm09: :sm24: :sm23: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. Love the sweater you started!
> Jeanette, exciting to be working on plans for home! Glad you are sleeping better. What are you using to sleep better! Having FM I'm not the best sleeper. Have trouble falling asleep and staying asleep.
> Bubbalove, of course you need some extra rest. Little ones are very tiring very quickly.


Thank you, I have to do 2 of them for a client, she bought the yarn and chose the colors, wanted stripes, so I think the 1 inch/6 row stripes look best so far. 
I have to get with M and see if she wants me to do the button band around the front with stripes or solid grey, I think grey, Marla thinks stripes, so Marsha can decide.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When are you planning to move?
> 
> I can't believe you can function in so little sleep, I would be sick. I guess I'm lucky, most nights I go to bed & sleep like the dead for 7 hours although last night I had the hiccups in the middle of the night????how weird is that


I get nauseous and a really bad headache if I don't get at least 61/2 to 7 hours of sleep a night. 
That is weird.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, sorry you are still suffering with the sinuses, hope it lets up soon.
> 
> Kaye, you are really racing along with the sweater


Thank you, it's https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lillian-cardigan-2


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Julie , these were from a few years ago , mute swans and 2 black ones that showed up and stayed for 5 days and have never been seen since


I wonder where the black ones would have escaped from?! No doubt there are parks or Wildlife places around your part of the world that would have black swans as a curiosity. Mind you I've not been to the Auckland Zoo since when my Mwyffanwy was around 18 months or 2 years old and she first saw a Giraffe in real life, not the one in Dick Bruna's 'Miffy goes to the Zoo'- she also screamed blue murder and we had to make a speedy exit!!!!!
I do love the white Swans for their grace, if not their manners, and have never failed to be amazed at the 'Ugly duckling' phase of the cygnets!
Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you. The spoils of many years of hard work.


Yes, many years since I seem to have been working since age 10 and DH since he was 16 plus some very deliberate and diligent savings. We've delayed our move for about 10 years to be here with DD and DGS, but with so many recent deaths of loved ones our ages, we just decided we needed to do this for us now. DD has made some comments about staying another 8 years until DGS goes off to college, but she's gradually learning that she needs to be weened and self-weening gradually over the next few months would be best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No way could I pluck and prepare a bird , when I first started cooking I couldn't even touch the skin of a prepared chicken used to use a large fork to get it from the packaging, those chickens that are in the bags and go straight in the oven would have been perfect for me then ????


????????you wouldn't make a very good farm girl. Although I will admit I never ate chicken for at least a week after butchering


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, many years since I seem to have been working since age 10 and DH since he was 16 plus some very deliberate and diligent savings. We've delayed our move for about 10 years to be here with DD and DGS, but with so many recent deaths of loved ones our ages, we just decided we needed to do this for us now. DD has made some comments about staying another 8 years until DGS goes off to college, but she's gradually learning that she needs to be weened and self-weening gradually over the next few months would be best.


Oh Rookie, thanks for the giggle- she is so old to need to be weaned!!!!!!!!! Hilarious!
But she will recover.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you wouldn't make a very good farm girl. Although I will admit I never ate chicken for at least a week after butchering


Me, neither!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think many a farmer had a flock of geese as a watchdog. They would chase someone off their land better than any dog! Not sure that they do that so much nowadays.


Maybe I should get some but with so many coyotes they wouldn't last except penned up, also the only place they like to do their business is right on the doorstep. When mom had them there was always a mess at the gate to come to the house????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks lovely so far Kaye Jo , I like the colours you chose for the stripes


Thank you, but I had nothing to do with that part, client ordered the yarn they wanted, but it is nice and bright and boy do size 10/6.5mm needles go fast after using size 2mm. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you wouldn't make a very good farm girl. Although I will admit I never ate chicken for at least a week after butchering


Bonnie, I first had to butcher a sheep at 13, progressed to a cow when the boys were about 15 so I would have possibly been just 18- my God that is a salutary experience- the sheer amount of gut that spills out of the poor animal. Very tough on the boys because they would have been the ones who had milked her. My hands were never strong enough to milk properly- so I escaped that chore. Mind you I recall an awful lot of giggling on their part as we figured out how many times round the rope would have to go on the pulley, as we used the old Morris Isis to get the traction to upend her.
I don't eat beef if I can possibly avoid it- nor mutton.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think many a farmer had a flock of geese as a watchdog. They would chase someone off their land better than any dog! Not sure that they do that so much nowadays.


Yes, they are really good at chasing away unwanted visitors of all kinds and raising the alarm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep one and the same... re the butter knife. To be fair (well she still should have called DD straight away) she watched her closely for an hour before taking her home and for a little while she did seem fine... fell asleep on couch for half hour or so and woke up not right at all. Glad it was only a mild concussion... cant even find the bump on her head hardly.


The fall isn't so alarming in itself, it's that she didn't say anything about it that is concerning for sure. Well, I guess at least she does love Serena and does spend time with her which is a plus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mother had three or four geese for a time, when we lived at Balmaha in Stirlingshire- one was a gander, I have never forgotten being attacked by him once when I had been sent out to check their nest for eggs. It is very scary- they flap their wings, and charge at you with a sort of screaming hiss. I shouted blue murder (I was around 6) and thank heavens my daddy turned up, peering over the fence to check what my problem was.


And they bite, hard.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Exciting times ahead Jeanette, hope you will be very happy in your new home when you finally get to move in


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, many years since I seem to have been working since age 10 and DH since he was 16 plus some very deliberate and diligent savings. We've delayed our move for about 10 years to be here with DD and DGS, but with so many recent deaths of loved ones our ages, we just decided we needed to do this for us now. DD has made some comments about staying another 8 years until DGS goes off to college, but she's gradually learning that she needs to be weened and self-weening gradually over the next few months would be best.


Your time to do what you want to is now, another eight years is too long a wait. Your DD will manage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I lived on a farm earlier in our marriage, we had geese and they chased our huge Labrador after biting him. They would chase me out of our yard. Neighbor taught me to flap my arms at them and it worked but then he asked if he could have them and I gladly said yes. They would still come back to try and chase me in the house, then they were gone over the years. Think perhaps they were Christmas dinner and Easter dinner.


My mom raised about 30 each year & sold quite a few


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> A very nice colour combination.


Thank you, it's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be lovely. You are such an accomplished knitter and quite fast too. I haven't done much knitting this week even though I went to knitting group Tues. and will go to the other group today. Just not very motivated.


Thank you. 
Size 10 needles makes it go really really fast, which is a great thing. lol
Sometimes you just have to take a break and do something else, you were really on a roll with the hats you were felting. I have Jennie's White Walker socks on the go also. 
Next month is Literary month for SKA so I've got 2 pair I want to cast on for that, Shakespeare themed for David and Mad Teapot socks for me, but then there are several more I want to do, like Miss Lemon...Lol, too little time and too many patterns and yarns. Oh what a dilemma.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Julie , these were from a few years ago , mute swans and 2 black ones that showed up and stayed for 5 days and have never been seen since


Lovely photos. I've never seen them except in photos


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What more can you ask for....hair salon, bakery, and yarn all in one convenient location!


Ooh, I need to go down in just a few minutes and get a hotcross bun at the bakery, he does a great job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Darn! After all this talk about hot cross buns, I tried to find some yesterday. Checked at three supermarkets and there weren't any????
> 
> Love the colors in the new sweater, KayeJo, even if they aren't right.
> 
> It's Friday in the states today! Tonight I am going to a Curiosity Fair at DGS's school. There is a fish fry after that, and then I will hang out with him for a while while mom and dad have a few hours out with friends. Tomorrow the sorority has a small spring initiation, so I must be away from the house for a few hours. I will swim, have brunch, spend some time at the library and maybe see a movie. Later out for dinner with daughters and a concert-the guy who played Jefferson in the original cast. Fun! We may get a little more snow tonight????


Thank you. :sm24: 
Have fun at DGS's curiosity fair.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, many years since I seem to have been working since age 10 and DH since he was 16 plus some very deliberate and diligent savings. We've delayed our move for about 10 years to be here with DD and DGS, but with so many recent deaths of loved ones our ages, we just decided we needed to do this for us now. DD has made some comments about staying another 8 years until DGS goes off to college, but she's gradually learning that she needs to be weened and self-weening gradually over the next few months would be best.


She's going to find it hard when she travels for work. Are any of her late DHs family nearby for backup?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, cute cartoon.
> 
> I went to knitting today. Another day of soft rain on desert.


I'm so glad you are getting rain!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Julie , these were from a few years ago , mute swans and 2 black ones that showed up and stayed for 5 days and have never been seen since


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Julie , these were from a few years ago , mute swans and 2 black ones that showed up and stayed for 5 days and have never been seen since


They're so beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's going to find it hard when she travels for work. Are any of her late DHs family nearby for backup?


They are about two hours away, but the other grandma retired in January and is showing a lot more interest in spending time with DGS so she is coming to watch DGS when DD goes on her next trip. That will help out alot for the longer trips. Neighbors whose kids are the same age as DGS have done some 1-2 day sleepovers for when she's on the short trips.

DH needs weaning also..she called and left a message that her thermostat wasn't working. Normally, he'd run right over, but had other things going which gave her the time needed to realize she's capable of problem solving stuff for herself. She quickly diagnosed a worn out battery as the problem and fixed it; she'll be doing more of that.

It will all work out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I need to go down in just a few minutes and get a hotcross bun at the bakery, he does a great job.


I had mine for breakfast - so good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, I’m working on a scarf that isn’t working! Trying to copy a scarf I knit a couple years ago which is either moss or seed stitch and so far it’s not working. But saw YouTube tutorial last night and may have cracked the code! I’ve done at least ten swatches!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> One of the lakes near me has swans beautiful to look at but if you get anywhere near them when they are nesting or have babies and they can be ferocious, so big when stood tall and wings wide open . Apparently they can do real damage with their wings


They can easily break someone's arm or leg with one flap.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had mine for breakfast - so good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are about two hours away, but the other grandma retired in January and is showing a lot more interest in spending time with DGS so she is coming to watch DGS when DD goes on her next trip. That will help out alot for the longer trips. Neighbors whose kids are the same age as DGS have done some 1-2 day sleepovers for when she's on the short trips.
> 
> DH needs weaning also..she called and left a message that her thermostat wasn't working. Normally, he'd run right over, but had other things going which gave her the time needed to realize she's capable of problem solving stuff for herself. She quickly diagnosed a worn out battery as the problem and fixed it; she'll be doing more of that.
> 
> It will all work out.


It's good that she's starting to do her own problem solving. They will surely miss you as much as you'll miss them close by, but you do have to enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder where the black ones would have escaped from?! No doubt there are parks or Wildlife places around your part of the world that would have black swans as a curiosity. Mind you I've not been to the Auckland Zoo since when my Mwyffanwy was around 18 months or 2 years old and she first saw a Giraffe in real life, not the one in Dick Bruna's 'Miffy goes to the Zoo'- she also screamed blue murder and we had to make a speedy exit!!!!!
> I do love the white Swans for their grace, if not their manners, and have never failed to be amazed at the 'Ugly duckling' phase of the cygnets!
> Thank you, Sonja!


I know black swans were brought back from Australia by the so called "landed gentry" , more and more of them are now being seen in the wild ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you wouldn't make a very good farm girl. Although I will admit I never ate chicken for at least a week after butchering


Definitely not I freely admit it , I still cannot cut and fillet a fish , think if anything were to happen to supermarkets I would have to live on berries ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know black swans were brought back from Australia by the so called "landed gentry" , more and more of them are now being seen in the wild ,


They thought they were Gentry- and they certainly were landed- I was aware of the swans being exported- I seem to recall June's sister Diana photographing a black and white swan pair that seemed to co-habit for a while- I am not sure if they can breed though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They thought they were Gentry- and they certainly were landed- I was aware of the swans being exported- I seem to recall June's sister Diana photographing a black and white swan pair that seemed to co-habit for a while- I am not sure if they can breed though.


This intrigued me so I checked and they can breed and a hybrid is called a blite swan!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> This intrigued me so I checked and they can breed and a hybrid is called a blite swan!


Another little known fact we've learnt on KTP. Thank you Kate. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, I first had to butcher a sheep at 13, progressed to a cow when the boys were about 15 so I would have possibly been just 18- my God that is a salutary experience- the sheer amount of gut that spills out of the poor animal. Very tough on the boys because they would have been the ones who had milked her. My hands were never strong enough to milk properly- so I escaped that chore. Mind you I recall an awful lot of giggling on their part as we figured out how many times round the rope would have to go on the pulley, as we used the old Morris Isis to get the traction to upend her.
> I don't eat beef if I can possibly avoid it- nor mutton.


I'll never forget when my son-in-law brought home a pig to be slaughtered and cleaned for a pig roast the next day for the older boys' graduation party. He killed it and then they pulled it up into a tree and opened it up. The younger kids took one whiff and ran for the house, all except Izzy who was about 4 and who stood there directing Ken and the boys how to clean out the pig. It was hilarious!!! The next day she absolutely chowed on the pork. Abby, Jake and Gabe wouldn't touch it! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-532037-1.html#12191296


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll never forget when my son-in-law brought home a pig to be slaughtered and cleaned for a pig roast the next day for the older boys' graduation party. He killed it and then they pulled it up into a tree and opened it up. The younger kids took one whiff and ran for the house, all except Izzy who was about 4 and who stood there directing Ken and the boys how to clean out the pig. It was hilarious!!! The next day she absolutely chowed on the pork. Abby, Jake and Gabe wouldn't touch it! :sm02: :sm02:


Good grief!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll never forget when my son-in-law brought home a pig to be slaughtered and cleaned for a pig roast the next day for the older boys' graduation party. He killed it and then they pulled it up into a tree and opened it up. The younger kids took one whiff and ran for the house, all except Izzy who was about 4 and who stood there directing Ken and the boys how to clean out the pig. It was hilarious!!! The next day she absolutely chowed on the pork. Abby, Jake and Gabe wouldn't touch it! :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And they bite, hard.


I got pecked by one on my best friend's farm when I was a teenager, I had a bruise from my wrist almost to my elbow. Boy, did I hate those dratted things. They eventually met their demise when my friend's Dad who was blind tripped over one and broke his leg. I want you all to know that revenge is delicious!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I got pecked by one on my best friend's farm when I was a teenager, I had a bruise from my wrist almost to my elbow. Boy, did I hate those dratted things. They eventually met their demise when my friend's Dad who was blind tripped over one and broke his leg. I want you all to know that revenge is delicious!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the color selection. lovely knitting kaye - i could never knit that fast. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Progress on the cardigan I started this afternoon in the car.
> The colors in the photo are actually darker than the reality.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - it's really going to happen. how far is it from where you live now. how soon do you think you will move in. it would be exciting. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I got pecked by one on my best friend's farm when I was a teenager, I had a bruise from my wrist almost to my elbow. Boy, did I hate those dratted things. They eventually met their demise when my friend's Dad who was blind tripped over one and broke his leg. I want you all to know that revenge is delicious!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I remember my dad being given a swan to eat, in my childhood. A very messy job cleaning and de feathering beforehand. 
Can’t remember how it tasted, but having eaten wild duck, pheasant, goose, turkey, I would say a similar flavour. We lived in a farming area so
wildlife was on the menu at times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will this be another tri-level. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We'll move when we finish getting our house cleaned out and sold. Plan is to have it on the market by May 15. The new house will take 4-6 months depending on availability of items we pick. I'm expecting the 6 months timeframe because I want some beamed ceilings and some extra built in cabinets and bookshelves in the office, dining room and living room.
> 
> Getting excited.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the slower pace of living will also be a benefit. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The dentist and dry cleaners are right nearby too along with a sandwich shop, a Mexican restaurant and the train station. I'm really going to miss the conveniences and choices I have living in the suburbs of such a large city like Chicago, but lack of road traffic and crush of people at many places will be a great offsetting benefit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - it's really going to happen. how far is it from where you live now. how soon do you think you will move in. it would be exciting. --- sam


It's about 8 hours from here, DD#1 will be closest at about 7 hours from Springfield, IL and Ds will be about 10 hours. Both Knoxville and Nashville are nearby for airports. It is getting serious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> will this be another tri-level. --- sam


All on one floor except for bonus room with bathroom and walk-in closest which are up the stairs and over the garage.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> the slower pace of living will also be a benefit. --- sam


Definitely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had an enjoyable day meeting up with a former client for lunch downtown. I am going to miss the variety of great places to eat and inspire me to try new things. I had the berry, beet and spinach salad which was delicious. My lunch mate had shrimp soup and flatbread of the day. It was hard to pick and now I want to go back with a big crowd so we can each order something different and sample them all.
> http://primebarchicago.com/index.php/menus
> 
> Even better, the new doctor suggested something else for sleep and I've averaged 4 hours per night the last 2 night with one hour naps each day. I fall right to sleep and per the FitBit, there are no times awake and only a few times restless. I already feel so much better so will leverage the extra energy to get in extra exercise and get some of the house clean up and packing done. I'll be especially grateful when I hit the 6 hours of sleep each night.
> ...


I'm so glad you're getting more sleep! Hope you get lots settled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Gwen- there is something so satisfying about a baby going to sleep in your arms.


There sure is. The first time I held m niece's little boy, I put him to sleep three times that day. It was the first time I had seen him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is good to know- while I have downloaded Dropbox and Evernote never used Evernote and rarely Dropbox- I think the free version has very little memory. And
> Was thinking of getting Goggle Photo app.
> Just realised that Vick and Brett have tied me to iPhone! We do Photo sharing which is only available between iPhones and that is how we get most of photos of the grandies. So don't want to lose that.


Ok. I've never used photo sharing. Not even when DD had an iPhone. You could txt or e-mail and save the photos that way, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well now to get a few things organised to try selling tomorrow. It is the Fibre Feast tomorrow and the Handknitters Guild have a stall and are selling so see if I can sell something. But not sure how much will sell as most people will be yarnies I should think and so able to do there own.
> 
> Going out tonght with friends. A couple of years ago they took us out to a meal and movie for my 60th. It was such a lovely night I said we needed to do it next time- and He is turning 60 in a couple of weeks. As a minister Easter will be busy and they have a grandchild due in April so getting it in now.
> And then tomorrow evening tea and V&Bs so we can look after the kids.
> So may not be back till Sunday afternoon with church and a meeting and lunch after Sunday morning.


Enjoy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep sometimes me too. Oh well it was an accident and they do happen. She seems to be totally back to normal, they came here today and we had fun.


I'm so glad Serena is better. Concussions can be so dangerous.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmm....now mixed with the pork it might just be tasty. Keep us posted.


I will try to remember to let all of you know how it was.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The fall isn't so alarming in itself, it's that she didn't say anything about it that is concerning for sure. Well, I guess at least she does love Serena and does spend time with her which is a plus.


Yes that is true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Your time to do what you want to is now, another eight years is too long a wait. Your DD will manage.


And can imagine what it would be like for her to cope with DS leaving and her also parents and potentially being left alone in one hit rather than gradually?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

On my iPad at Vicky’s. Both kids asleep but I may not ne here long- my neck is getting sore from trying to position my head correctly with the only glasses I bought with me. 
Had a good day at the Fibre Feast, bought about five desperately needed balls of sockyarn. All handdyed. Photos will need to wait till I get everything in one place some time in the future.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This intrigued me so I checked and they can breed and a hybrid is called a blite swan!


Love the name


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All on one floor except for bonus room with bathroom and walk-in closest which are up the stairs and over the garage.


All on one level is wise for a retirement place. the extra space will be handy but can be ignored when stairs get hard to manage


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And can imagine what it would be like for her to cope with DS leaving and her also parents and potentially being left alone in one hit rather than gradually?


I'm convinced.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> All on one level is wise for a retirement place. the extra space will be handy but can be ignored when stairs get hard to manage


Yes, it will be my crafting area and extra guest space.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ok. I've never used photo sharing. Not even when DD had an iPhone. You could txt or e-mail and save the photos that way, also.


But wouldn't get nearly as many. And I do love getting them.

Not quite sure how Brett managed to get it on his phone but today's video was E climbing out the cot at the other Grandmas. Unfortunately I think she will soon do what her aunt used to - climb into her little siblings cot. she Was climbing onto the bottom of the side tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But wouldn't get nearly as many. And I do love getting them.
> 
> Not quite sure how Brett managed to get it on his phone but today's video was E climbing out the cot at the other Grandmas. Unfortunately I think she will soon do what her aunt used to - climb into her little siblings cot. she Was climbing onto the bottom of the side tonight.


Uh Oh


----------

